# Konoha Theatre Mafia VI: Disney - Find Your Happily Ever After



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2011)

*Disney Mafia: Finding Your Happily Ever After*

Hosted by:
Narcissus (Game Mod)
ChaosReaper (Co-Mod)​
Everyone wants to find their happily ever after, whether they be heroes or villains. Of course, the villains' idea of this concept is a little bit... darker than the heroes'. When sinister forces begin scheme up a plot to eliminate the heroes for their own gain, Mickey must come together with the good guys to put a stop to their evil plan.

*Rules of play:*​Day Phase

The Day Phase is when players discuss and debate who is and who isn't mafia and vote on who to lynch.
Vote in the format *[Vote Lynch X]*. I you wish to change your vote, do so in this format: *[Change Vote Lynch Y]*. Players do not have to cast a vote, and may vote for no lynch by posting *[Vote No Lynch]*.
At the end of the day phase, the player with the most votes will be lynched.

Night Phase

There is to be no posting during the night phase.
During this phase, the mafia and those with night phase actions will send them to both game mods.
Failed actions may or may not be included in the write-ups, so it is a good idea to pay close attention to them, as they might have valuable clues.

Activity

Each phase will last about 24 hours.
You are required to post at least twice each day phase. Failure to do so will earn you a roleblock. A second offense will result in a modkill.
Be respectful. Mafia games have become heated before, many times because of some kind of spite. While you don't have to like anyone in particular, keep your cool and do not start flaming them.

Important to note: Role revealing is forbidden. Breaking this rule will result in an automatic modkill. You are also not to reveal the role of anyone else. You may, however, state if they are innocent or guilty.

With all that out of the way, the last thing I want to say is for everyone to have fun with this.

*Index of Actions:*

-

_Day 1_
-
-

_Night 1_
-

_Day 2_
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

_Night 2_
-

_Day 3_
-
-
-
-
-
-

_Night 3_
-

_Day 4_
-
-
-
-

_Night 4_
-

_Day 5_
-
-
-

_Night 5_
-


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2011)

*Roles*


*Spoiler*: _Town_ 



Mickey Mouse [Hero] – The hero and mascot of Disney, Mickey Mouse has four abilities at his disposal. However, he cannot use the same day phase ability twice in a row.
[Scurry] – Mickey can investigate one person during the day phase.
[Protect] – Using his magic, Mickey can protect one player every other night phase.
[Kill] – Can kill one player during the day phase.
[Friends] – A special one-shot that summons Donald and Goofy, creating an attack that goes through roleblocks and protection except Maleficent's and Hades'. 


King Triton [Governor] – As the king of the seas, he can use the power of his trident to redirect a lynch every four phases. Cannot redirect it off of the same person twice in a row and cannot save himself with this ability.

Simba [Night Cop] – Using his keen senses as a lion, Simba may track down and investigate a player each night, learning any action that player performed.

Aladdin [Theif] – During the day phase, Aladdin may submit the name of a player to the moderator and steal an object from that player. If the object is a personal possession of the characters, Aladdin will be able to use it one time in either the day or night phase before it is automatically returned to the original owner. He is not allowed to use this as a means to discover a players role, and thus cannot state who he stole from.

Jasmine [Double Voter] – As a Disney Princess, her vote counts twice.

Mulan [Skitzo Warrior] – She can randomly use one of her abilities each day phase on a target of her choice.
[Kill] – Will kill her target with her sword.
[Investigate] – Will discover the role of her target.
[Doctor] - Will protect her target.
[Roleblock] – Roleblocks her target.

Quasimodo [Doctor] – Each night Quasimodo can offer one player sanctuary in his church, where they both will be protected.

Pocahontas [Martyr] 
[Peace] – Pocahontas may give a speech of peace in either the day or night phase, negating all acts of violence. One use. 
[Sacrifice] – Pocahontas may choose to sacrifice herself for another player by submitting that player's name to the mod. From that point on, if that player is targeted for a kill then she will die instead. Should she save Mickey Mouse, or die from a godfather's attack through her sacrifice, she still wins the game.

Hercules [Bulletproof/Firefighter] – Due to having a portion of his godly powers, Hercules cannot be killed by anything but the most powerful abilities, unless Hades uses the potion on him.
[God Mode] – A one-shot that grants Hercules full access to his godly powers. This move is the only power that can defeat Hades, though it can be used as a kill on another character if the player wishes.

Fairy Godmother – Can use her good magic to soften Maleficent's curses. Does not need to know the player to use this action. She can only do this for every other curse.
[Bibbity Bobbity Boo] – A one-shot capable of canceling the effect of one item, except the magic lamp or one bought by Xanatos.

Beast [Elite Bodyguard] – During the day phase Beast can guard one player. If that player is targeted for a kill Beast will instead kill the attacker.

Tarzan [Bus Driver] – May call on his ape family to switch one player with another in the night phase.

Cheshire Cat [Nexus] – With his ability to disappear into thin air, abilities that target him will hit another player instead.

Ariel [Beloved Princess] – Loved by all for her voice, if she is killed by the mafia the night phase will be skipped to mourn her loss.

Peter Pan [Commuter] – Peter Pan can escape any nightly attack by flying to Neverland. Must be killed during the day phase.

Jack Sparrow [Jester/Pirate] – Jack can win either with the town, or by himself if he is lynched. He also has a series of one-shots.
[One Bullet] – There is only one bullet in his gun, which he can use to kill one player.
[Sword Play] – Can injure one player with his sword, roleblocking them.
[Escape] – Automatically used if targeted for an attack. Jack will escape death.

Goliath [Night Vigilante] – Every other night Goliath can kill one player.
[Voteless] – Because the sunlight renders him a statue, his vote will not count.

Rapunzel [Reviver] – Invoking the magical qualities of her hair by singing her healing incantation, Rapunzel can resurrect a fallen player. She only has two uses of this power and must wait 4 turns to use it again.

Buzz Lightyear [Roleblocker]
[Laser] – Uses his laser to blast one player to infinity and beyond, roleblocking them during the day phase. Can only be used every other day.

Darkwing Duck [Vigilante] 
[Let's Get Dangerous] - During the day phase Darkwing Duck may target and kill one player. However, if he targets NegaDuck, the two of them will kill each other. 

_Masons _
Lilo & Stitch [Vengeful Masons] – If one of these two is killed, the other will gain a one-shot kill that will bypass all protections except Maleficent's and Hades'. They know each other's identity and can communicate with each other outside of the game thread. 


Timmon & Pumba [Friends for Life] – These two can vote together, causing a second lynch during the day phase. However, if one dies then the other will commit suicide. They know each other's identity and can communicate with each other outside of the game thread.




The town wins once the two mafias, Doctor Facilier and Hades are dead.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mafia 1_ 




Happily Never After Mafia - Wins when they kill off all the killable townies and the second mafia godfather.
Maleficent [Godfather]: Controls the mafia and appears innocent to all investigations. 
[Curse] – Using her dark magic, Maleficent can curse a player in the night, sealing his fate by causing him to die by the end of the next day phase. The curse can also go through protection and can only be softened by a fairy, who will cause the cursed player to be instead roleblocked for 2 phases, but it can only be softened for the same player once. Must wait 2 phases to use again.
[Forest of Thorns] – Roleblocks a player of her choice in the day phase.
[Semi-Immortal] – Cannot be killed by any means until at least three of her mafia are dead.
[Dragon Form] – By unleashing all the powers of Hell, Maleficent will transform into a giant dragon, once at the end of the night phase, another in the day, gaining two one-shot kills which goes through protection before transforming back. Two uses.


Ursula [Sea Witch] 
[Voice Theft] – Ursula can steal the voice of one player each day phase, rendering that player unable to cast a vote or take any action for that phase. Cannot be used on the same person twice in a row.

Scar [Roleblocker] – Each night Scar can hunt for a victim and maul him, leaving him alive but unable to perform an action. 

Shan-Yu [Mafia Cop] – Relying on his loyal falcon, Shan-Yu can investigate one player each night and learn his or her identity.

Jafar [Assassin] – As the world's most powerful sorcerer, Jafar can use his magic to kill one player during the day phase. Undoubtedly, this kill will be accompanied by one of his corny puns.
[Automatic Wish] – Should the Mafia acquire the magic lamp, the first wish will automatically be used to transform Jafar into an all-powerful genie.
[Genie Form] – Jafar cannot be killed and gains three abilities in this form. He must use one each phase. He can restore a limited ability such as a one-shot for one player, he can bypass protection and kill one played of his choice, and he can protect the entire mafia for one full cycle (one day and one night phase). After these there powers are used, Jafar will be sealed in his lamp and defeated.

Frollo [Judge] – Can stop a lynch. Must wait 4 phases to use again.


Cruella [Mafia Doctor] – Can protect herself and one other player each night. If someone targets a person she is protecting, she will run the attacker over with her car in a crazed manner.

Captain Hook [Janitor] – Covers the tracks of the mafia's faction kills by feeding the corpse to the crocodile in a constant attempt to get it to stop following him.





*Spoiler*: _Mafia 2_ 




The Ferocious Five - Wins when they kill off their respective counterparts (Goliath, Aladdin, Darkwing Duck, and Tarzan) and when the rival godfather and Mickey are dead as well).
David Xanatos [Godfather] – Controls the mafia and appears innocent to all investigations.
[Intellect] – A one-shot. Due to his superior intellect and ability to manipulate, Xanatos can avoid being killed one time, requiring two kills to take him down. Used automatically.
[Money Talks] – Due to his immense wealth, Xanatos can buy one item from the list excluding the magic lamp. Should he survive five phases after he bought an item, he may buy another.
[Negate] – A one-shot where he uses his charming personality and money to bribe the mod to negate all negative actions against his mafia for the night and following day phase.

Mozenrath [Hitman] – Using the power of his magical gauntlet, Mozenrath can submit the name of one player per night phase and that player will be killed in the middle of the following day phase. 

NegaDuck [Copycat] – Each day phase NegaDuck can copy one player and use that character's ability. Loses that power the next day phase. Cannot copy the same player twice in a row. This ability will fail if he targets Mickey Mouse, Maleficent, Doctor Facilier, or Hades.

Demona [Cop] – Because of her ability to fly, she can follow one player per night and discover what his or her role. Appears innocent to investigations due to her ability to become human.

Clayton [Bodyguard] – Each night Clayton can protect another player by shooting anyone who attacks that player, injuring the attacker.





*Spoiler*: _Independents_ 




Doctor Facilier [Serial Killer] – A voodoo practitioner who calls on dark spirits, Doctor Facilier will attempt to feed the soul of one player each night to his Friends on the Other Side in order to pay off his debt.
[Shadow Man] - Can detach his shadow and have it follow one player, learning their identity.

*Wins when he feeds enough souls (5) to his to his Friends. Mickey and both godfathers will count for two.

Hades [Arsonist/Bulletproof/Janitor]  
[Hot Head] – Each night phase, he can target one player. If he wishes, he may hurl a fire ball at that player, killing him. The corpse will be unrecognizable. 
[Bulletproof] – As an immortal god, he cannot be killed. Can only be defeated by Hercules in god mode. Becomes susceptible to lynch only if Hercules is killed first.
[Potion] – One-shot. Can only be used on Hercules. Will strip Hercules of his godly powers, rendering him mortal and killable. 

*Wins when Hercules, Mickey, Maleficent and Xanatos are all dead.

Winifred Sanderson [Witch]
[Life Suck] – Once every two nights, Winnie may suck the life out of one player.
[I Put a Spell on You] – A one-shot that calls her sisters to sing a song, placing every player under a spell and rendering them unable to perform any action for that day phase and the following night phase.
[Spell Book] – Should Winnie acquire her spell book she will gain the ability to life suck each night and the spell to turn another into a cat, roleblocking them.

*Can win with either town or mafia, just as long as she survives until the end.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2011)

*Players:*
1) LegendaryBeauty
2) Super Mike Scar
3) Awesome Stitch
4) Grαhf
5) Bioness Demona
6) gumby2ms Simba
7) Legend
8) JiraiyaTheGallant Darkwing Duck
9) aznkuchikichick NegaDuck
10) Marco Princess Jasmine
11) Theresa Jack Sparrow
12) R o f l c o p t e r
13) Banhammer Mickey Mouse
14) Ultimate Deathsaurer Ursula
15) Federer Beast
16) Jαmes Fairy Godmother
17) Ishamael Clayton
18) Platinum Timon
19) Butō Renjin Aladdin
20) Mio Sphyer Frollo
21) aiyanah Mulan
22) King Hopper Shan-Yu
23) Mexican God Lvl 2 Rapunzel
24) Shin - Zangetsu
25) Sajin Tarzan
26) Stringer Bell
27) Samavarti King Triton
28) Fireworks
29) St. Lucifer James
30) Koi
31) SageMaster Goliath
32) sarun uchiha Lilo 
33) blacklusterseph004 Captain Hook
34) RemChu
35) Princess Ivy Pocahontas
36) WhatADrag Winifred Sanderson
37) Arishem Jafar
38) Gig Doctor Facilier
39) Darth Nihilus Pumbaa
40) Mastic Buzz Lightyear

*Replacement:*
Trism

*Items:*
At the end of each day phase, a random player will gain an item from Disney's history. The item in question will have an ability relating to its use wherever it was shown. Items are very powerful, so you should consider yourself extremely fortunate to gain one. No one player can receive an item twice in a row. 


The Magic Lamp (Aladdin)
The Black Caldron (The Black Caldron)
Dr. Ficilier's Talisman (The Princess and the Frog)
Winifred's spell book (Hocus Pocus)
Keyblade (Kingdom Hearts)
The Time Monkey (Kim Possible)
Excalibur (The Sword in the Stone)
Poison Apple (Snow White)


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2011)

_"When you wish upon a star, makes no difference who you are. Anything your heart desires will come to you."_​*The Start Of The Journey​*​*Prologue​*








​
The Scene goes to 2 people talking...

???: Where do you think you are going?

???: To Find My Happily Ever after....

The Person vanishes...

The Scene Changes....

???:What Defines a Hero? Is it his Actions he makes? Is it him doing the right Thing? How Do you know you do the Right Thing? Is it Heart? Do you know what Defines a Hero?.......

???: Hmm don’t know... But I do know I am a Hero deep down...

???: Mickey my Boy I have trained you and raised you as my own son... You view yourself as a hero but don’t know the meaning to it... I want you to come back to me tomorrow when you know what the meaning of being a Hero is... Fame and Fortune don’t make you a Hero...

Mickey: Why is this important anyways? Knowing the meaning isn’t going to change much... Ill still be me...

???: Your wrong... Their was once a man who viewed himself as a hero as well... He  thought his actions were the right thing for the whole Multiverse as well... 

Mickey: Please don’t start that story again pops... I already know the story... You have told me it plenty of times...

???: Very well if your not going to listen come back tomorrow at 8:00 am sharp... I expect a answer...

Mickey leaves....

???: Mickey in time you will understand their is more to this story then meets the eye... Will you be ready?

Mickey Wakes up... as he hears something barking...

Mickey: What a bad dream... This whole week has been terrible... I have been having nightmares... Pluto what's wrong with you?

Mickey reaches his hand to pet Pluto but it growls at Mickey....

Mickey: Seems this week has been hard on both on us... With Pops breathing down my neck for this past week...Minnie wanting some type of break of seeing each other... Goofy taking care his family and Donald and Daisy about to move... I figured things haven't been going smoothly for us...

Mickey gets up and leaves the room... As Mickey leaves his shadow stays behind...Mickey proceeds to leave his house and heads to his pops house... Mickey starts thinking...

Mickey: I guess I have to think of what defines a Hero... With all the stuff happening now I haven't had a chance to think... I think I can half ass it... Though I have to think... May have to Ad-Libb it there....

Mickey takes a short cut and reaches his Pops house...

Mickey: Pops still has the Wizard sign left... One day ill have to tell him that sign isn’t going to scare Meddling kids and their dogs from getting in here... Well time to go...

 Mickey enters the Wizards/pops house... 

Mickey: Pops? You home?

Mickey looks around and sees no one... That's weird...

Mickey looks at the time and sees its 7:50 AM

Mickey: Must have made it earlier then Expected it seems... Pops must either be sleeping or doing something... If he's sleeping don't want to wake him up... Ill just wait for a while until he wakes up...

Mickey sits down in the sofa.... Mickey starts Whistling until he gets bored... Mickey looks and sees its still 7:50

Mickey: This is going to be more harder then I thought... Need something to pass the time.... Hmm? What's this? Pops Magic wand? What's it doing here? I should put it back to its rightful place... But... I can have some fun with it before I put it back...

Mickey starts making stuff out of thin air out of the Wand... From Robots to Eliphants with lasers to even Chairs who can talk...

Chair: Hey there Mickey?

Mickey: Why hello their Mr. Chair how's it going?

Chair: Just the same old same old... I'm just the but of jokes... but enough of my personal life. How's it going Mickey?

Mickey: You did that pun on purpose... Anyways not so good... but...

Something catches Mickey's eyes... A painting of many of the Disney characters...

Mickey: Look at all of these paintings... Pops is quite the artist... There's over 100s maybe even more of his art... There's a lot of characters in here... Must be hard on pops to have to carry these painting... I'll make it easier on him... Hocus Pocus...

Mickey makes the multiple paintings into one big one... There you go... I guess Art wasn't ready for my magic just yet...

Chair: and you said my puns were bad... How about you sit down... HaHaHaHaHa still got it

Mickey: Huh what's this? 

Mickey notices a book. Mickey puts the wand down and picks up the book... 

Mickey: is this a spell book? No it's...

Mickey starts reading...

Mickey: The 4th wall.. The light... It is said only a rare few can achieve this ability... The ability to break the 
4th wall... A long time ago their was a group of people called the Devine... these 2 were the only things that existed... one was the power of Light and the other the power of Darkness... The Devine were the sons of someone greater then the both... TOAO[The One Above All]...

Mickey flips the page....

Mickey: What the? it seems  some pages are ripped out... the 7 sins... Alright this book is Fanfic... The Devine?

Mickey starts laughing

Mickey: Greed, Sloth, Gluttony, Lust, Sloth, Envy, Wrath, and Pride....

Quaesada....

Mickey:Ive seen him before but where... 

Mickey remembers seeing him in his nightmares...

Chair: Whats the matter Mickey? 

Mickey: This doesnt make sense... How... Is this a sick joke... This... has to be a joke...

Mickey drops the book...

Someone appears behind Mickey and grabs the wand...

Chair: WATCH OUT MICKEY!

Before Mickey can see who it is he is sucked into the vortex of the painting...

???: As for you... Can't have you spilling the beans of who was here? Can we?

Chair: You're not getting away with this... You're just like any of Villain... You'll never get your happily ever after...

???: That's the point... Ill make sure we do...

Pops appears...

???: What's going on...

Pops notices something...

Pops: What the.... Why is my chair broken... My book is on the floor... and theirs more then 1 painting... How... did someone get here? I sensed Mickey a while ago.... but he vanished... the wand is still here... Something happened...

Pops looks down and sees the pages that have the 7 Sins...

Pops: Damn it... I was too late... I thought I still had time... The're beginning their move...

Scene Changes to Mickey who is seen falling from the sky...

 What defines a Hero?.... only you can choose your destiny Mickey... Which Path are you walking...

Mickey opens his eyes... and shuts them again as he lands on the ground... Making a huge crater...

???: Its time to begin the plan...

*Generic townie chair-Narcissus was killed*

Credit goes to ChaosReaper for this write-up.
*You may now post.*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

So many day actions. I wonder who will use one first?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder who 

*[vote lynch Buto Renjin]*

Let's get this started.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

I ain't even mafia though.


----------



## Mio (Jun 9, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*



EDIT: I wonder what day action that can be?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 9, 2011)

I got 10 bucks saying WAD dies within the first two phases...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

I got 20 bucks that I don't die this first phase at least.

Unless I get lynched


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Psh. Obvious scum.

I get the feeling this action is going to make people rage


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2011)

I doubt a WAD lynch will prove useful. He's hinted at an action which means he's probably the one doing it. The write up will probably answer your questions.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

I feel like singing a Disney song.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2011)

So many choices


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh look another game where the day phase starts as soon as I am going to sleep! I hope I wake up to something interesting guys.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2011)

Flying a mile above the sky on her broom, Winifred Snaderson looked on as Mickey fell into Disney World. She knew that other evil forces were joining together to scheme and plot, but she had no interest in any of that. All she wanted was to live forever.

"SISTERS!" Winny yelled. 

"Yes, coming Winny!" Sarah and Mary replied as they flew to their sister's side.

"We're going to put on a little preformance sisters, just to keep anyone else from getting in the way of my plans for a little while."

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDidHzwYu3E[/YOUTUBE]​
Winifred Sanderson used her one-shot *[I Put a Spell on You].* Only she will be able to use any actions for this day phase and the night phase while everyone else is enchanted and dancing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

Mafia must be so mad right now


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 9, 2011)

Fuckin WAD...


----------



## Awesome (Jun 9, 2011)

Now that WAD's sexual faction orientation is out of the way let's lynch Buto


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Buttocks Rimjob]*

I'm down to clown


----------



## Mio (Jun 9, 2011)

There goes my day one lynch

Now who to vote... everyone else is quite nice, except-

[*Vote Change Lynch Mexican God Lvl 2*]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 9, 2011)

Finally


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch R o f l c o p t e r]*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh yes, sorry for the delay in starting this. Certain factors, both in real life and online, got in the way of starting it when I planned.

That said, I am dead tired, and cannot even finish PMing everyone to let them know the game started. I'll PM CR and let him know, and then I'm going to sleep.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll do it for you Narc.

CR can only PM 2 people at once...

I can PM 50.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome write up by the way.

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2011)

Game is looking good narc. We'll have to talk more about the Storyline tomorrow. For now I'll have to go for the moment. Have to go pick up something. Be right back in a few mins.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 10, 2011)

so it begins. does the akumatata and regular lynch go through?


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Stringer Bell]*

There is still any good reason to Lynch anybody, so i will vote to lynch him because he has a mafia/narc member set.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Whom who shall the great platinum cast a lynch vote on in this day phase .

Hmm.... 

*[vote lynch Marco]*

Just feels right .


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, this game started just as my house got power back on from yesterday's storm. 

So, going by WAD's  usage, he's apparently Winifred, or is Awesome just assuming again? Hard to call.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

Context clues are always nice.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

no role revealing. i like this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> no role revealing. i like this



*[Change Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

So many mafia to choose from


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

This reminds me of the HOU game. WAD is independent, people vote him, he plays pro town, influences votes in his favor. Difference being no one is stealing his swords this time.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

we can hint though right? as wad certainly did  

*[vote lynch platinum]*


----------



## Arishem (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't trust anyone with a baby animal set. 
*[Vote Lynch WAD]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

lol this is amusing.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

WAD is currently employing the fabled "see what sticks" strategy by voting for as many fuckers as possible and then changing until someone hops on his wagon.

Take notes children .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Well there's several obvscum in this phase so far. I could point them out, but I have no obligation to.

But I'm just here to observe


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2011)

WAD wagon is too easy.

*[Vote Lynch Samavarti]*

Going for Stringer simply because of his set sounds quite suspect to me. It sounded as if your were looking for a reason to use instead of using your own intuition.


----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2011)

Alright back. It's only a matter of time before the Towning begins. I give it until 2nd or 3rd phase to happen


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 10, 2011)

hating on string bell because of string bell is scummy on principle. string bell is in the top 5 awesome characters on 'the wire'. 

gonna wait till the other half of the player list awakened to vote(goodnight|)

wad plays best as confirmed pro-town indi.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2011)

King hopper seems suspicious I mean look at him he just comes in and votes wad who based off of the hinting and day action is not mafia and simply just votes while not saying a word i dunno guys but it sure seems like one heck of a shady move!!!


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

*[vote lynch awesome]*


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2011)

-subs-

Interesting. Thanks for the pm WAD, you're a great person.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish I could find my happily ever after...


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

jtg should be looked at. stating that the wagon on wad is too easy when only a tenth of the total players have voted for him  trying to look the doubtful townie who wishes to avoid towning eh?


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

very uncool move to block all actions for the day and night phase


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

Agreed with James. Having said that.

*[Vote Lynch James]*

Attempting to look like a useful townie finding reasoning for voting and pointing out trivial flaws early on. 

I have the vision.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

lol scum everywhere


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol scum everywhere.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

you see them too


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah.

This is terrible though. We're about to start having a dialogue here. Freaking timezones. Everytime I get up everybody's going to sleep. I usually end up playing till about three in the morning lol.

Wake up!


----------



## Sajin (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Vote lynch R o f l c o p t e r]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Princess Ivy]*

:33


----------



## Federer (Jun 10, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> *[Vote lynch Princess Ivy]*
> 
> :33



I'll follow this. 

*[VOTE LYNCH PRINCESS IVY]*


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 10, 2011)

Following a self-vote? :33
*
[Change Vote lynch Federer]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Agreed with James. Having said that.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch James]*
> 
> ...



hypocrite


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

haha, day one blockage


which is not a bad idea for them actually.
At least it's not negate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> *[Vote Lynch Stringer Bell]*
> 
> There is still any good reason to Lynch anybody, so i will vote to lynch him because he has a mafia/narc member set.



Someone's already stated why he's scummy.



Jαmes said:


> no role revealing. i like this



Mafia would be more pleased with this rule than anyone else, now he's employing a "no u" strategy when someone is bringing out a legitimate case against him.



King Hopper said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*





Arishem said:


> I don't trust anyone with a baby animal set.
> *[Vote Lynch WAD]*



Voting for me "after the fact". Also Arishem's reasoning mirrors Samavarti's, very shady.



aiyanah said:


> very uncool move to block all actions for the day and night phase



Hilariously scummy. Ergo:



WhatADrag said:


> Mafia must be so mad right now



Now in addition to this day phase being solely dependent on being discussion driven (like classic mafia games with no actions bar night), mafia is completely roleblocked at night. Seems like irritation to me.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Mafia would be more pleased with this rule than anyone else, now he's employing a "no u" strategy when someone is bringing out a legitimate case against him.



not true in every case. :33 

i like a the no reveal rule regardless of my role.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

I could give you that. I'm just reading you as scum given your meta. I've usually had success in this endeavor.

But regardless. I feel like lynching aiyanah 

*[Change Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 10, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> *[Vote Lynch Stringer Bell]*
> 
> There is still any good reason to Lynch anybody, so i will vote to lynch him because he has a mafia/narc member set.



         .


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

someone wants to lynch me?
lol go ahead
apparently townies cant be upset at a lack of day and night actions


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe I know you're town. 

Maybe I'm just trying to play both sides for some obscure reason. 

I just want to survive an entire game for once.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

wont happen
mafia will kill you while the doc protects someone else
happens all the time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Well that's not happening this phase at least


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone who 1 day kills LB, I will not give u life once again!!!! 

LB is off limits. :33


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

2 phases grace lol
i do wonder how mafia's go about choosing targets sometimes
night 1 - obvious threats
night 2 - power roles
night 3 - ?

never understood night 3 selections :/
i always mention my night 3 targets though
hey mafia's, lets play a game 
try and frame me for night 3
i'll make it easy by mentioning my targets itt lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch R o f l c o p t e r]*

In before he's Hades or some shit.

In before smh


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

i want to see rofl prime again 
*[change vote lynch rofl]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> hypocrite



I know right Jalphames-kun. :33

Rofl is already shaking his head. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Rofl]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

i remember when rofl turned out to be kabuto in life's game :33 

*[change vote lynch roflcopter]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

inb4 mafia bandwagon
kehehehehehehe


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 10, 2011)

Mafia bandwagon


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

in after mafia bandwagon


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

bandwagon away
there's only one set of actions to fear for the night lol
better yet you know who those actions are coming from lol


----------



## Gig (Jun 10, 2011)

Never know who to kill on day one since Cubey stopped playing 

Looks like I shall have to call upon the RNG


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice write-up Narc.

*[Vote lynch roflcopter]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch R o f l c o p t e r]*





Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch R o f l c o p t e r]*





WhatADrag said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch R o f l c o p t e r]*
> 
> In before he's Hades or some shit.
> 
> In before smh





aiyanah said:


> i want to see rofl prime again
> *[change vote lynch rofl]*





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Rofl is already shaking his head.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Rofl]*





Jαmes said:


> i remember when rofl turned out to be kabuto in life's game :33
> 
> *[change vote lynch roflcopter]*





Grαhf said:


> *[Vote lynch roflcopter]*




.                                                   .


----------



## Federer (Jun 10, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ROFL]*

Je gaat eraan makker.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

that is one creepy ass clown. You called it on yourself Rofl ?_?


----------



## Gig (Jun 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH 38 GIG]* 

Why did you betray me RNG :T


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Federer said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ROFL]*
> 
> Je gaat eraan makker.



We zullen wel zien wie er aan gaat. 
Ik kan je dit zeggen, ik zal het niet zijn. 



Banhammer said:


> that is one creepy ass clown. You called it on yourself Rofl ?_?




You defend the wagon, yet you're not on it. >.>
Scummy bastard.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH BANHAMMER]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

There's two mafias.

I ain't buying this shit, scum can be scummy


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

I should've said this from the start, but I'm saying it now.

*Role hints need to be subtle. Do not hint in a way that is borderline revealing or it will count as revealing.*


WhatADrag said:


> I'll do it for you Narc.
> 
> CR can only PM 2 people at once...
> 
> I can PM 50.



Thanks for the help WAD. I really was to drained to do it myself last night.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh well, joining to the bandwagon.

*[Change vote  R o f l c o p t e r]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> There's two mafias.
> 
> I ain't buying this shit, scum can be scummy



I'm not scum, you twad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Even better for me. Scum won't consider me a threat


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You defend the wagon, yet you're not on it. >.>
> Scummy bastard.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH BANHAMMER]*



That makes sense Roflcopter. Banhammer must be reluctant to vote lynch his own scummy teammate Roflcopter
ergo banhammer is scum
Good thing Roflcopter caught it


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Even better for me. Scum won't consider me a threat



What ? Fucking Independants....



Banhammer said:


> That makes sense. Banhammer must be reluctant to vote lynch his own scummy teammate Roflcopter
> ergo banhammer is scum
> 
> Great job rofl



2 mafia teams... so what the hell are you babbeling about Ban ? Lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

If I were opposing Mafia what would be my interest in not lynching you?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> If I were opposing Mafia what would be my interest in not lynching you?



You mean other than the fact that I'm town ? So, not lynching me might make you look good.
I see what you mean tho. Why on earth would you want to do that....

Lol.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

> You mean other than the fact that I'm town ?


So I shouldn't vote to lynch you. These all sound like good arguments for me being right. 
:33


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> So I shouldn't vote to lynch you. These all sound like good arguments for me being right.
> :33



You're not right. You'll never will be.

-shrug-
Let the towning commence.
*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH R O F L C O P T E R]*

*grin*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

> You're not right. You'll never will be.



So I should vote for you?

I'M NOT FALLING FOR YOUR SCHEMES ROFL!!!


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> So I should vote for you?
> 
> I'M NOT FALLING FOR YOUR SCHEMES ROFL!!!



What schemes ? >.>

btw... while I like your avy, I disaprove of the brother you choose. 
Mario > Luigi.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

I didn't find an image with a mario hammer, but if anyone asks, I'm being part of the counterculture


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

how interesting lol
i thought scum would have just bandwagoned this phase
smh ban


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> What schemes ? >.>
> .


I'LL UNVOTE THE SHIT OUT OF YOU


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I didn't find an image with a mario hammer, but if anyone asks, I'm being part of the counterculture



Didn't find an image of Mario with a hammer.... >.>
What the hell.



aiyanah said:


> how interesting lol
> i thought scum would have just bandwagoned this phase
> smh ban



Aiy... while you're here, tell me what Rofl prime consists of so that I can be more like him. 



Banhammer said:


> I'LL UNVOTE THE SHIT OUT OF YOU



You never voted for me to begin with so how on earth are you going to unvote me ? LOL


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Didn't find an image of Mario with a hammer.... >.>
> What the hell.


Didn't say I looked for it :33
I only googled "hammer"


> You never voted for me to begin with so how on earth are you going to unvote me ? LOL



MiRaClEs ])


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch King Hopper]*

I don't like how he plays mafia games


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Didn't say I looked for it :33
> I only googled "hammer"
> 
> 
> MiRaClEs ])



You... googled "hammer".. >.>
Yeah...

Miracles don't exist.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Damn, never thought I'd see a R o f l wagon.

It could only mean that most people who would side with Rofl are Mafia. 

.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

lol wad

i dont remember rofl prime 
thats why i wanna see him again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm giving him a chance to save himself by voting a despicable inactifag who also might be mafia.

This benefits everyone


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Damn, never thought I'd see a R o f l wagon.
> 
> It could only mean that most people who would side with Rofl are Mafia.
> 
> .



You've never seen a R o f l wagon... 
I know what you mean tho. Those were the days... 



aiyanah said:


> i dont remember rofl prime
> thats why i wanna see him again





*[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*

>.>


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

 its what LB would  want.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

i wonder who else's scum reads will be off in this game other than wad's. 

mine perhaps. 

*[change vote lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## Mio (Jun 10, 2011)

Sad that you failed to kill me in James' game, Mexican-chan?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

James brah 


Mio said:


> Sad that you failed to kill me in James' game, Mexican-chan?



You mean wormo's game.

And yes, I call bullshit on that or someone stopped protecting Rofl to protect you. 

Your typical case of white knighting


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch king hopper]*
we can start to play properly next phase


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

but king hopper isn't mafia, silly


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Fucking hell... it's only the 1st phase and I already have 11-12 posts.
That's more than I had in WAD's entire game, I think. Lol.
>.>


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

and we have a night of no actions
there's no loss doing this


----------



## Mio (Jun 10, 2011)

Are you the godfather Rofl?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i wonder who else's scum reads will be off in this game other than wad's.
> 
> mine perhaps.
> 
> *[change vote lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*



Who says anything about scumreads?

I'm just voting for people who irritate me 



Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> James brah
> 
> 
> You mean wormo's game.
> ...



She's bulletproof in that game you clown. 



aiyanah said:


> *[change vote lynch king hopper]*
> we can start to play properly next phase



That's the spirit 



Jαmes said:


> but king hopper isn't mafia, silly



How would you know? 



aiyanah said:


> and we have a night of no actions
> there's no loss doing this



Exacta


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

lets lynch a prime inactifag
if your a mason with him then get him to post more
lol mafia slipping


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> She's bulletproof in that game you clown.


wtf is this shit?

My cock is bulletproof.

I chibaku tenseid her ass. She should have died. Someone covered for her, Rofl died. 

Better watch it boy, I will vote for you and this will become a WAD 1st day lynch.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> Are you the godfather Rofl?



Don't tell me that you think I'm scum ?
Cause if that's the case, I welcome a lynch.
Just to proof that your scumdar isn't perfect. 

So, to answer your question, no I'm not. I'm a townie. *grin*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

how influential
and no one ever protects mio lol
when will mafia's realize that?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Arishem]*

Actually, this lynch is good.

If Lilo&Stitch/Timon&Pumba die and neither of them are James/KH, then they get lynched next.

Mason claims are easy to deal with


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> how influential
> and no one ever protects mio lol
> when will mafia's realize that?


Yo, whats with u and protecting man. U always suggest that shit.

LB, tell me who to lynch and I will follow.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 10, 2011)

Posting at SoL *[VOTE Lynch Azn]*

I know shes in this game so its only a matter of time anyways.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

i never claimed mason though.  

king hopper being town is just my wild guess


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Sure...


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2011)

MG you will follow LB everywhere wont you?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

I just RNG'd my vote.

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

Stupid RNG.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch king hopper]*


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2011)

whats the info on king hopper?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> whats the info on king hopper?



?When you strike at a king, you must kill him?

-Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im not a total loser like all of you guys 

What does RNG mean?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, I should point out, Winny's one-shot stops all special actions. So both mafias still have their generic faction kills for the night, but they are unable to use any kind of personal abilities.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

So mafia's going to be shooting in the dark tonight. And WAD prevented any doctors or cops or vigilantes from doing anything.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

wow wad that was such a smart move


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2011)

Touche' WAD


----------



## Sajin (Jun 10, 2011)

Gig said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH 38 GIG]*
> 
> Why did you betray me RNG :T





LegendaryBeauty said:


> I just RNG'd my vote.
> 
> *[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*
> 
> Stupid RNG.



Seriously, guys? The probability of this is like, 1/1600?

*[Change vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

Seriously. I put 1 - 40, and clicked "generate". It gave me 1.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 10, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> What does RNG mean?





> Im not a total loser like all of you guys





Random Number Generator


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

thats just perfect


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

You guys act like doctors successfully protect anyone ever and cops actually do any decent sleuthing and vigilantes don't town.

Hilarious


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Random Number Generator



Good thing someone answered. 

I was about to not use my power at all for the entire game out of spite cause of that.  Thanx brah.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys act like doctors successfully protect anyone ever and cops actually do any decent sleuthing and vigilantes don't town.
> 
> Hilarious



i did well as gaara. i protected rofl and mio


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

I admit, I should've pointed that out in Winny's ability, but I rushed when I made her role, and the person with that role knows why I rushed.

Of course, the mafia still can't investigate, protect themselves, etc.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

its not that we cant make actions
we're actually quite alright with that
the problem is that the mafia's get to use their faction kills


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

they have 27 non-mafia targets for 2 kills. it's not unlikely they'll hit town.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

-looks at playerslist-

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm telling you at least one of the mafias will kill another member from a different mafia.

You guys need to just chill 

Besides, why are you blaming me for this incident?


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

just lynch jtg, you won't regret it :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I should've said this from the start, but I'm saying it now.
> 
> *Role hints need to be subtle. Do not hint in a way that is borderline revealing or it will count as revealing.*
> 
> ...





WhatADrag said:


> Psh. Obvious scum.
> 
> I get the feeling this action is going to make people rage





Narcissus said:


> Flaying a mile above the sky on her broom, Winifred Snaderson looked on as Mickey fell into Disney World. She knew that other evil forces were joining together to scheme and plot, but she had no interest in any of that. All she wanted was to live forever.
> 
> "SISTERS!" Winny yelled.
> 
> ...





WhatADrag said:


> Mafia must be so mad right now



This isn't obvious?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

I think it's best if I'm lynched. I get an upgrade when it happens.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Coincidence and shit


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> its not that we cant make actions
> we're actually quite alright with that
> the problem is that the mafia's get to use their faction kills



Because I had intended that one-shot to stop all special actions. Regular things like the lynch and faction kill were meant to still occur.

And the mafia is completely in the dark with those kills.

Of course, it was my fault, even if I was rushing. I'll talk to CR and we'll come to a decision on it. But I wanted to point out the way it was _supposed_ to work when I realized my mistake.

I never expected that ability to be used so early on.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

no matter what the mafia will never be completely in the dark. for one, they know who wad is  for another, all they really have to do is choose someone and it wouldn't matter who they hit. it's a win-win situation for them, albeit with minor nuisances.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Smh @ role hintings already.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Killing me is not advisable for the mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

i bet the mafia's this game are good enough to evade all of us
but they'll probably kill us instead lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

The best thing to do would be to kill gumby2ms

He alluded to being Timon or Pumba.

Lynchers are a hax ability 




Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Smh @ role hintings already.



You don't have room to talk, Rapunzel.

There you go.

Two faction kills for the mafias tonight. Both value targets


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> no matter what the mafia will never be completely in the dark. for one, they know who wad is  for another, all they really have to do is choose someone and it wouldn't matter who they hit. it's a win-win situation for them, albeit with minor nuisances.



Yes, I know, which is why I'm considering leaving it the way it was, since it was my fault. 

But I'll talk to CR about it.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You don't have room to talk, Rapunzel.
> 
> There you go.
> 
> Two faction kills for the mafias tonight. Both value targets


Brah, I will not deny your claim, but I will die defending ur right to claim it.


Come at me mafia 

Someone protect me plox. Thanx you.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2011)

mmk

*[VOTE LYNC GUMBY2MS]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Brah, I will not deny your claim, but I will die defending ur right to claim it.
> 
> 
> Come at me mafia
> ...



You can't be protected tonight


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

i don't expect to live for long in this game


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> no matter what the mafia will never be completely in the dark. for one, they know who wad is  for another, all they really have to do is choose someone and it wouldn't matter who they hit. it's a win-win situation for them, albeit with minor nuisances.



You'd have a point if it was a pro-town role with this ability, but it's an independent.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You can't be protected tonight



Brahmo, the fact that u arent getting bandwagoned leads me to believe u are in mafia.  come at me.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Inb4 WAD gets modkilled...


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> You'd have a point if it was a pro-town role with this ability, but it's an independent.



considering it's a role that can mess up their plans, it's a good kill for them.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You don't have room to talk, Rapunzel.





Narcissus said:


> Important to note: Role revealing is forbidden. Breaking this rule will result in an automatic modkill. *You are also not to reveal the role of anyone else.* You may, however, state if they are innocent or guilty.



Really, WAD? REALLY?


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

bring down the modhammer


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 10, 2011)

ohmeinsquare.jpg


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mod kill him bro.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

thats just ridiculous lol
seeing as mafia get to make kills we might as well make the best of this lynch
*[change vote lynch banhammer]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

How is that revealing his role?

Revealing one's role is using information you've acquired via actions with 100% certainty that determines someone's role.

I'm merely speculating.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2011)

Well from the game-mods reaction, and Mexicano's hint we can safely assume the worst


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

narc's already making the write-up for wad's modkill


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

How is it role revealing when I have no certainty of him being who he is? 

It's not like I attacked him, it failed, reflected his identity in the write-up, and then said who he was.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> How is it role revealing when I have no certainty of him being who he is?
> 
> It's not like I attacked him, it failed, reflected his identity in the write-up, and then said who he was.



maybe you got it right


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

If he gets mod killed, do I take credit for that kill?


----------



## Sajin (Jun 10, 2011)

It's hardly a role reveal if one uses logic to figure something out as opposed to knowing what it is from night actions or w/e. Otherwise how are we even supposed to discuss these?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> maybe you got it right



So if I were to speculate and go through every role that you might be, and one of them happened to be right (as I guess every role in the game), would I be modkilled in that instance too?

That's stupid.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

thats lulz worthy wad 
modconfirmed and everything


----------



## Mastic (Jun 10, 2011)

that would be a shitty way to go out bruh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Whatever. If I get modkilled, it's some bullshit.

That's all.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2011)

I doubt Narc is going to modkill you, just chill


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

It was an off-hand remark, nothing serious, and he has no way to verify this on a first day phase.

I don't think Narc's reaction confirmed it, only that he was miffed that role-revealing (regardless of the legitimacy) was done. Let it slide this once and then enforce it regardless from now on.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It was an off-hand remark, nothing serious, and he has no way to verify this on a first day phase.
> 
> I don't think Narc's reaction confirmed it, only that he was miffed that role-revealing (regardless of the legitimacy) was done. Let it slide this once and then enforce it regardless from now on.



Azula wouldnt care u know?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> How is that revealing his role?
> 
> Revealing one's role is using information you've acquired via actions with 100% certainty that determines someone's role.
> 
> I'm merely speculating.



I'm not going to modkill you for this, but do not call anyone out as a role, speculation or not, right or wrong. That's why I made that rule. You're only allowed to state whether or not someone is innocent or guilty.

This is the warning for everyone in the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Alright then.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2011)

Told you bitches


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Now, back to the game.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

you gave wad a fright


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

He deserved it.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

**


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Azula wouldnt care u know?



You'd be surprised.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

My hot Latino blood was boilin'.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 10, 2011)

still no real leads, ehh, should I RNG also


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

hello mafia  

we have jtg, darth nihilus, and bio as mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Now, back to the game.



Indeed. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH MASTIC]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch gumby2ms]*

This can be an extremely informative lynch. Trust me on this.

edit: Lynch James instead.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch James]*

I meant James


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

I see what you're getting at.

*[Change Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[change vote lynch gumby2ms]*
> 
> This can be an extremely informative lynch. Trust me on this.
> 
> edit: Lynch James instead.





*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*

I wonder how many times I've changed my vote by now...


----------



## Sajin (Jun 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch James]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch James]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

oh you sillies  

you know this is only going to place suspicion on you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

If you are who you've alluded to being, then certain individuals will surely be killed/lynched next phase.

Two people I have in mind.

Two mafias for the price of one townie?

Not a bad bargain.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

Unless it's a powerful pro-town role. But we've no way of knowing aside from subtle hints.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Going by "subtle" hints, it's not.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

i wonder where you get these ideas about me alluding to being someone. i never hinted at being anyone


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

If you are town I have a mafia lynch ready next phase based on your flip. It's all good


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i wonder where you get these ideas about me alluding to being someone. i never hinted at being anyone



I read this as:

"You guys are lynching me for the wrong reason, but nonetheless I am scum"


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol at searching for shit day one. 

*[CHANGE VOTE BIONESS]*


----------



## Sarun (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jαmes]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2011)

Why are we lynching James?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Alright, I need to start working on the item list. I will update the first page with the items in this game in a bit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Why are we lynching James?



Because we "searched for shit" and found something


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh nevermind, I see now

*[CHANGE VOTE JALPHAMES]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

if you guys want mafia's full wrath on you then i guess i've no problem with that. 

but really, look at jtg, darth nihilus, and bio. they emanate mafia emotion. i'm trying to think like them. what would i say if i were mafia but i didn't want to look like one? 

sometimes over and underthinking it show telltale signs


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds like a bad attempt to get the lynch off you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> if you guys want mafia's full wrath on you then i guess i've no problem with that.
> 
> but really, look at jtg, darth nihilus, and bio. they emanate mafia emotion. i'm trying to think like them. what would i say if i were mafia but i didn't want to look like one?
> 
> sometimes over and underthinking it show telltale signs



Like I said, your death will reveal a lot of answers, regardless 

Now open up the day phase in your game


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

ah awesome, i would not expect you guys to distinguish a real hint from non-existent ones.  

after all, you've deluded yourselves into thinking you can see what isn't there.  

so let me ask you, what makes me mafia hmm? and i shall dismiss all of them as misconstrued or misguided suspicions. of course with logic. but an appeal of logic to stubbornness is rather unlikely to be heeded


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

no takers? 

this wagon on me is unfounded. and lynching me will be bad for town. but will anybody listen? perhaps, perhaps not. town's busy deluding themselves


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Vote lynch James]*

For my dying first phase in his game, first. Again. Always in his games.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me either way James.

I'm just chillin'


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

Off with James head huh?



Since it's thematic


----------



## Sarun (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> no takers?
> 
> this wagon on me is unfounded. and lynching me will be bad for town. but will anybody listen? perhaps, perhaps not. town's busy deluding themselves


should be much more mellow.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

This phase is going to be so boring now. -__________- I wanted a hailstorm of actions to come in.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, so many vote changes in so little time.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> hello mafia
> 
> we have jtg, darth nihilus, and bio as mafia.



I'm strongly inclined to believe you're mafia going off this here list, giving targets for your scumbuddies. 

*[Change Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

If we're lucky, the two mafias will war with each other 

Multiple mafias never know how to get along in the best interest of crippling town


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I'm strongly inclined to believe you're mafia going off this here list, giving targets for your scumbuddies.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch James]*



this is so ironic  but on the off chance that you are town, this gives me relief that my reads aren't any less far off than most people here. 

wad: i know it doesn't matter to you.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe i should change my vote to Lynch James, which are the reasons for Lynch him?.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> If we're lucky, the two mafias will war with each other
> 
> Multiple mafias never know how to get along in the best interest of crippling town



mafias should take each other out as soon as possible. The longer you give an organized assembly of possibly smart unified people in a game of individuals the more dangerous they grow with each round


This is why negating actions so soon is good for the town. Good for town if mafia does indeed focus on taking each other out. Terrible if they decide to go after town's neck first.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

lol Samavarti


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> If we're lucky, the two mafias will war with each other
> 
> Multiple mafias never know how to get along in the best interest of crippling town



It's bound to happen. In games with multiple mafias, they always focus more on each other than on the townies. 



Jαmes said:


> this is so ironic  but on the off chance that you are town, this gives me relief that my reads aren't any less far off than most people here.
> 
> wad: i know it doesn't matter to you.



Ironic? I haven't been listing or consistently calling for one's targeting like you have against me. I have a feeling you might be a mafia cop who investigated me before Winny's enchantment.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> mafias should take each other out as soon as possible. The longer you give an organized assembly of possibly smart unified people in a game of individuals the more dangerous they grow with each round
> 
> 
> This is why negating actions so soon is good for the town. Good for town if mafia does indeed focus on taking each other out. Terrible if they decide to go after town's neck first.



I like the new avy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> mafias should take each other out as soon as possible. The longer you give an organized assembly of possibly smart unified people in a game of individuals the more dangerous they grow with each round
> 
> 
> This is why negating actions so soon is good for the town. Good for town if mafia does indeed focus on taking each other out. Terrible if they decide to go after town's neck first.



Absolutely true.

Although I somehow doubt that was the independent's true intentions, he/she probably just wanted to troll.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2011)

Independents have the best trolling potential. I wish I was one.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

my oh my
now we're lynching james
*[change vote lynch james]*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Speaking of Winny's enchantment, I've decided that it will affect the mafias' faction kills. It was my fault, and had I included it in the description of the ability the player may not have used it so soon (of course, I rushed it because of the player in question ). So I think the fair thing to do is to leave it the way it was thought to be.

There is one particular loophole, however, but who knows if the mafia will find it.


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2011)

[Vote Lynch James]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Speaking of Winny's enchantment, I've decided that it will affect the mafias' faction kills. It was my fault, and had I included it in the description of the ability the player may not have used it so soon (of course, I rushed it because of the player in question ). So I think the fair thing to do is to leave it the way it was thought to be.
> 
> There is one particular loophole, however, but who knows if the mafia will find it.



Oh my. What an interesting turn in events.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

loophole found


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

smh at Narcissus reminding them about that


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This phase is going to be so boring now. -__________- I wanted a hailstorm of actions to come in.



Don't worry LB, the night phase will be very, very short, as only a limited number of people can send in actions.

I'm sure everyone is itching for some action next day phase. I know I am. Wanna get this story moving.

On that note, CR and I need to start working on write-ups to introduce the characters. 

brb PMing.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, I found the loophole too.

I hope the mafia use it the right way.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

> Cruella [Mafia Doctor] ? Can protect herself and one other player each night. *If someone targets a person she is protecting, she will run the attacker over with her car in a crazed manner.*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

they'll kill you with it lol


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 10, 2011)

kinda agree on it 
and lol on who you think I am. never hinted anything, not going to after wad dies.
*[vote lynch james]*
on to new tog chapter


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> they'll kill you with it lol



Why's that?

I can tell you by looking at both mafia's objectives that I'm not a role they have to vanquish in their win condition, whoever I may be.

Why would they waste a valuable kill like that?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

There should be an index of actions for easy reference in the OP, Narc.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


>



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjLVPT9CWJI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Her face during that scene haunted me as a child...

edit: Oh yes, forgot about that. Will do.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

I made the same comment to him LB when I proofread his roles


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> It's bound to happen. In games with multiple mafias, they always focus more on each other than on the townies.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic? I haven't been listing or consistently calling for one's targeting like you have against me. I have a feeling you might be a mafia cop who investigated me before Winny's enchantment.



it's ironic because that list of people i mentioned is something you could use for your mafia.  

i lol heartily at your "feeling".  

since faction kills are affected tonight then that means no one can make any action right? 

it may be safe to hint further and survive the night at least if you townies will just listen to me when i say you'll need me to deal with the godfather


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Why's that?
> 
> I can tell you by looking at both mafia's objectives that I'm not a role they have to vanquish in their win condition, whoever I may be.
> 
> Why would they waste a valuable kill like that?


its cause they fear you 
and you fear town 
so you will play pro town lol
prove me wrong


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know what you're talking about.

I just want to survive this game, that's all.

Let me live for once people 

It may be to your advantage


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

mafia's never listen to smart suggestions


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow. So it came back to James afterall. Mafia are wising up, I can't yet tell if this lynch is going smoothly or not. James implying important role but he's just so damn relaxed as he goes about his defense, like he knows he won't be lynched.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

governor lynch get?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Wow. So it came back to James afterall. Mafia are wising up, I can't yet tell if this lynch is going smoothly or not. James implying important role but he's just so damn relaxed as he goes about his defense, like he knows he won't be lynched.



Well the mafia governor can't save anyone as they're negated...

In before he is who I think he is  

Can't even speculate on that


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> it's ironic because that list of people i mentioned is something you could use for your mafia.
> 
> i lol heartily at your "feeling".
> 
> ...



I would hint further, but Narc didn't mention in the OP if we were allowed to do so.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> governor lynch get?



Brah, stop saying what LB says.

I wont tolerate it anymore.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

That would be funny as hell. He'd revenge so hard if he was.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

I should capitalize on this.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Brah, stop saying what LB says.
> 
> I wont tolerate it anymore.


say wat?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just watch it man.

I dont want people to think she is easy to get fresh with.

Shes exclusive and hard.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

Ooh, he's serious aiyanah.  Better watch out.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you better half :33


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

now it might be because i dont read all of lb's posts or that she never said what i said itt
so like, slip get? 

mg, prove to me your town because mio has a vote on you and i dont know lb's role yet


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

What the hell? lol 

Dont u remember the part where WAD almost got Mod killed? 

And you still want more proof? smh

Brah go back I made some subtle hints before that.

Mio is just butt hurt that I got LB in this game and she isnt my 1# because of that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

"Yet".


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dont worry LB.

I got you if u get one day'd hon.


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2011)

lb how long has mg been your #1 fan?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

Last few months, apparently.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Dont worry LB.
> 
> I got you if u get one day'd hon.



Unless of course Winny or the one mafia assassin kills you first


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Last few months, apparently.


good luck with that my dear


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well thats why Im gonna ask for some protection.


* Can someone protect me for the night plox? Thank you.*

Its cool, if a townie dies I got that shit on lock down.

Unless ur role sucks


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

Have fun getting protection when everyone is cock roleblocked from using actions.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol, MG. Just lol.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

this is stupid
i read every post around that issue
i cannot recall "governor lynch get?" being said
so like, imma go with mio on this
*[change vote lynch mg lvl #]*
slipping things from your qt lolol
could be townies, but like, some things have just fallen in the way they have
now i know what must be done


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*

I'll go with this for now. Let's see who he is.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 10, 2011)

James it is then. 

*[Vote lynch James]*

I expected some awesome actions today but WAD happened.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

I was about to lol because mafia would surely kill MG, but they're blocked too.  This is hilarious.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Wow. So it came back to James afterall. Mafia are wising up, I can't yet tell if this lynch is going smoothly or not. James implying important role but he's just so damn relaxed as he goes about his defense, like he knows he won't be lynched.



i WILL be lynched as governor can't make an action thanks to wad  

i'm relaxed because although i want to keep playing, there's hardly anything i myself will lose. town will be disadvantaged yes but that's up to town  

if you want to lessen the hurt you'll get from mafia then don't lynch me town. 

lynch jtg or bio. one of them is mafia. i can smell it.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im gonna make it till the end.

I promise you all that.

and I will bring LB along with me. Mafia got nothing on this shit.










Insert MG theme


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

i dont even :/


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Actually one of the mafias can kill



Not this night phase, however.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I was about to lol because mafia would surely kill MG, but they're blocked too.  This is hilarious.



Actually one of the mafias can kill


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

Time warping.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, I've updated the Items list on the front page with some of the items in the game.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

lol time warp
one of the mafia's is capable of making a kill over night though


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

i leave you now to town all you want. but if you have a thinking heart then lynch jtg or bio. 

you know what, 

*[change vote lynch mexican god lvl 2]* 

you seem too pretentious that you don't know what's going on, always asking for protection when you know it won't come, well not this coming night phase anyway. distraction seems to be your modus operandi.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

mg must be looking for that elusive post of lb's lolol
you can only quote it from the qt


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

So because of my incompetence you are voting for me?

Ah hellllll no.

Im Legit Townie and people are still coming at me? 

I was gonna keep my vote on Mio till the end of the phase but now brah.
*
[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

saving yourself from 3 votes compared to however many james has
lol very nice


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

you can easily feign incompetence.  

and your sudden aggression tells me you've been unnerved or some sort. mafia tell.  

oh well, we'll see in the end. townies will disappoint once again but that's how it is. 

night for real.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

See whats awesome about this James is, I dont base on how I use my abilities for the greater good of the town.

I base them off spite.

Now when u die, if u for some miraculous reason come out to be townie. I aint giving u life again.

Even if you have an important role. ya hurrd?

No one fucks with me except for only one person


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

james is probably mafia though
he would have dropped a hint by now
unless he already has lol


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2011)

Everyone is dropping hints?

Heres mine I guess.

Don't judge a book by its cover. =[


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

He hasnt bromigo.

Ive dropped it like its hot and no one has counter claimed.




RemChu said:


> Everyone is dropping hints?
> 
> Heres mine I guess.
> 
> Don't judge a book by its cover. =[



You're ugly?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2011)

OH ANAD OM NOM NOM NOM NOM SPRAYING PERFUME OVER EVERY INCH OF HER BODY GOD GETTING BACK TO THAT

random vote (I'll read and catch up after I beat this video game, so addicting. )
*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

Actually, I can't believe Belle's not in the game. Is she, cause I Ctrl + F'd "Belle", and "Beauty".


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

He just said that he's important to town. Last I checked, all mafia say that to get a bandwagon off them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

I wonder if MG will survive the night phase?


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2011)

James is probably bluffing lynch his ass.


----------



## Magic (Jun 10, 2011)

Great aWesome drawing me into the game.

BACK TO NO MORE HEROES

I"M GONNA KILL A BITCH!


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 10, 2011)

mafia's these days never say their important to town
claim fodder and find a scummier player to lynch
too ez


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't mind lynching fodder townies


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Actually, I can't believe Belle's not in the game. Is she, cause I Ctrl + F'd "Belle", and "Beauty".



Sorry to say that she isn't on the list, but I plan to work in as many characters into the story as possible. Of course, CR has to come online so we can work on that. 

But as I think more on it, I do kind of regret not making her roles.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH GUMBY2MS] *

.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Sorry to say that she isn't on the list, but I plan to work in as many characters into the story as possible. Of course, CR has to come online so we can work on that.
> 
> But as I think more on it, I do kind of regret not making her roles.



Who else didn't you include? I'm curious.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Who else didn't you include? I'm curious.



Well, considering there are only 40 players, out of all of Disney's history, a lot. A whole lot.

I wanted to try my best to draw from a wide range of Disney's history. That's why the 2nd mafia is made up of villains from TV shows, ignoring Clayton (who was in the the big mafia at first, but was moved because CR said the 1st mafia would have too many people and be overpowered).

But I wouldn't be able to list the large number of characters who aren't on the role list.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 10, 2011)

Actually, now that i think so, there isn't any Snow White chararcter, a bit weird considering that is among the most famous disney movies.
There is also a lack of Prince Charming characters.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

To be honest, the Prince Charming characters were so dull. The one in Snow White had no personality, The one from Sleeping Beauty didn't do shit because the 3 fairies did everything (they helped him escape, gave him his weapons, protected him, and enchanted his sword so it would kill Maleficent). Aladdin, Beast, the newer male characters, are all more interesting. Eric was a good one though.

But I didn't even think of the Evil Queen, and I regret that one even more than Belle. 

I'll be sure to include her in the story though, and the poison apple is one of the items.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Actually, now that i think so, there isn't any Snow White chararcter, a bit weird considering that is among the most famous disney movies.
> There is also a lack of Prince Charming characters.



Come onthe seven dwarves?
Those guys are tailor made IRL Masons


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, but 7 would be too many masons. 

Also, is anyone willing to do a count up of the votes for be around 9:00 tonight or so? There shall be rep.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Having 7 masons would be a bit broken.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 10, 2011)

7 masons could work with:
game start with no masons but there is a mason recruiter. mason recruiter can recruit 7 people.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2011)

is Cinderella in this game? The evil step sisters would be like hated townies/masons or just a sub mafia but they'd be pretty funny lol.
And meg from Hercules would be my favorite  she could be like, evil town or good mafia or something, 

omg there should be like a "find the 101 dalmations" by sending a number from 1-101 to find a puppy each phase and then you earn protecion or something by finding it


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Narcissus you should totally incorporate every disney thing ever made into this game.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 10, 2011)

Basil of Baker Street should have been the cop, there is no better character for cop than basil, but it's not a so weLl know disne movie so is understandable the lack of character from The Great Mouse Detective.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBNXHeCCdRM [/YOUTUBE]

Especially this.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBNXHeCCdRM [/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Especially this.



Oh my god  YES


----------



## Bioness (Jun 10, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Awesome]*

meh..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish we had propaganda like that in this day and age .


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

I really do wish I could include so much in the game, but Disney has so many characters and things involved in them that it's just not possible. Hell, if I took only *one* character from each of their movies, I'd have about 50 characters, and that excludes the Disney villains for tha mafia.

Maybe at some point in the future I can do a second Disney game using other characters or something, as there are more characters I'd enjoy having.

If nothing else, at least my game is bring back good memories for people, like that vid Platinum posted.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

You could easily make 5 disney mafia games and not use everything. Disney has an endless wellspring of characters someone could tap into.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2011)

That'd be cool, make like a series of Disney games, using different characters each time
And then u could use different mickey's as well! Like steamboat mickey, kingdom hearts mickey, ect. And he'd have different roles each time.

Or like different disney games based off of eras, like all the disney stuff from 1928-1950, 1950-1960, ect.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You could easily make 5 disney mafia games and not use everything. Disney has an endless wellspring of characters someone could tap into.



And it's still growing on top of that.

Unless someone wants me to throw in some High School Musical. 


AznKuchikiChick said:


> That'd be cool, make like a series of Disney games, using different characters each time
> And then u could use different mickey's as well! Like steamboat mickey, kingdom hearts mickey, ect. And he'd have different roles each time.
> 
> Or like different disney games based off of eras, like all the disney stuff from 1928-1950, 1950-1960, ect.



As much as people enjoy Disney, I think they would grow tired of the theme. 

Of course, if someone else would like to host a Disney game in the future, I wouldn't mind as I would actually enjoy playing in one.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> And it's still growing on top of that.
> 
> Unless someone wants me to throw in some High School Musical.



If someone tries to throw in high school musical into a disney game you throw them off a cliffside.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Someone do a vote count.

I cant be bothered with that kind of shit.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

MG, could you please do a vote count?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If someone tries to throw in high school musical into a disney game you throw them off a cliffside.





Noted for sure.


Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Someone do a vote count.
> 
> I cant be bothered with that kind of shit.



You sure? There is rep involved.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2011)

Omg if someone does high school music can I be sharpay pleaaaseee she is like my favorite<3

Hmm I read the phase but I wasn't really looking to see who seemed suspicious or not..

Well except gumby and there was someone else who was quick to panic when accused, I think that was James though lol

*[vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> MG, could you please do a vote count?


KK.


Narcissus said:


> Noted for sure.
> 
> 
> You sure? There is rep involved.



Im not some rep whore


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 10, 2011)

High School Musical may be banned, but Hannah Montana and The Cheetah Girls are still available for a game.

Also, before the post count.
*[Change Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Omg if someone does high school music can I be sharpay pleaaaseee she is like my favorite<3



You do know that no one is going to actually do a HSM mafia, right. 


Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> KK.
> 
> 
> Im not some rep whore



But you are LB's.


Samavarti said:


> High School Musical may be banned, but Hannah Montana and The Cheetah Girls are still available for a game.



Sounds more like the Bad Music Mafia.

Be sure to include Justin Beiber and Rebecca Black!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

think of the pleasure it would come from lynching them 

Winning Condition for HSM:Mafia edition :
Lynch everyone.
Everyone


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

James is in the lead with 17 votes.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

in a fourty people game he auto dies with three more


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't get your hopes up on anyone doing High School Musical Azn.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

people are still voting me? well i shouldn't be surprised  

and yeah a mafia game with rebecca black and justin beiber would be cool. i'd request special write-ups for when they die. i'll make sure it'll be brutal and animalistic


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

I will actually double check the vote count at the end of the day, but it's good just to have another person do it too. 

Thanks MG.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I will actually double check the vote count at the end of the day, but it's good just to have another person do it too.
> 
> Thanks MG.



Dont thank me, I did it for my queen


----------



## Mastic (Jun 10, 2011)

Might as well...

*[Change VOTE Lynch James]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

I HOPE I GET A ROLE IN FEAR'S GAME THAT IS SUPER UBER POWERFUL AND I'LL SPITE KILL YOU ALL ON DAY 1! 

all caps is tiring


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope Winny and the mafia killer are around for the end of the day phase so they can submit their actions swiftly and we can end the night phase real soon


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

who are you wad?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> people are still voting me? well i shouldn't be surprised
> 
> and yeah a mafia game with rebecca black and justin beiber would be cool. i'd request special write-ups for when they die. i'll make sure it'll be brutal and animalistic



Yeah, but what if they win the game?


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Yeah, but what if they win the game?



that would suck major balls and whoever hosted that game will receive juicy negs from me


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> who are you wad?



Who am I, indeed?


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

why are you lynching me though?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

No particular reason.

If you want, call it vengeance for what you did to me in Lifemaker's HoU game


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mafia games. First ever game was good.

But it started and endless spite waltz


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> No particular reason.
> 
> If you want, call it vengeance for what you did to me in Lifemaker's HoU game



i don't remember what i did to you back then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i don't remember what i did to you back then.



You Sword of Totsuka'd my ass 

And this isn't spite, MG Lvl 2.

Although justifying it as such would make more sense


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 10, 2011)

*[vote lynch james]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You Sword of Totsuka'd my ass
> 
> And this isn't spite, MG Lvl 2.
> 
> Although justifying it as such would make more sense



ah i see the memory returns. that was lulzy  

seriously, is anyone going to present a legitimate case against me? this is getting boring. only wormo takes me seriously


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> ah i see the memory returns. that was lulzy
> 
> seriously, is anyone going to present a legitimate case against me? this is getting boring. only wormo takes me seriously



A legitimate case on Day 1 where all actions are nullified and role revealing is banned...



It's basically:

"You seem suspicious and stuff, die "


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

why did you have to nullify our actions?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Why would I do such a thing? I love day actions!


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Why would I do such a thing? I love day actions!



 **


----------



## Bioness (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Why would I do such a thing? I love day actions!





*[change Vote lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

What's more funny is you're just saying "Why are u lynching me?!!?! "

I take that as "I'm mafioso. Why u lynch though?!"

Onward with the lynch


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

No one kill LB and Someone protect me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

MG, Strategos just called me "baby" in our VMs. Go deal with him.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> MG, Strategos just called me "baby" in our VMs. Go deal with him.



On it dear.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> MG, Strategos just called me "baby" in our VMs. Go deal with him.





Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> On it dear.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2011)

Theresa said:


> *[vote lynch james]*



hmm, just like when king hop just posted with a vote and left. Seems suspcious to me, just bandwagoning like that, as if trying to not get attention smh


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 10, 2011)

Believe what you will. Good Day.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Alright, I'm locking the votes in now so that I can go over the votes and do the write-up for the lynch. Since this is the first day, I will not punish anyone who didn't post or didn't meet the requirement.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2011)

Can I believe that you are an airplane in the night sky that turned into a shooting star?!? 

And then I make a wish,

But in reality its just a giant meteor striking down to earth that is about to kill us all
Unless of course your wish was death by meteor


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Can I believe that you are an airplane in the night sky that turned into a shooting star?!?
> 
> And then I make a wish,
> 
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

I just want you to know, MG. I support you and LB's pairing completely


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanx man, but its kinda hard when she goes around flirting though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

You know why she does it though, right?

She wants to see how much you care about her. She gauges this by the emotional response of your jealousy. If you don't get jealous, she perceives that you don't value her enough, and aren't afraid of losing her.

You gotta defend your territory, and defend your woman. Anyone who moves in on them, needs to be fucking mauled.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh god, this is going to be hilarious, but... sad at the same time.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2011)

Dont worry MG you can win LBs heart. You must first follow the yellow road to the Wizard of Oz to give you her Heart. Its a tough journey many have tried like Cubey but all failed because they thought it wasnt worth the trouble. But you can do it. Your love shall prevail


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

See? I dont like that she flirts with other dudes, beta males to make matters worse.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

I went to the wizard to get anti - wizard spray.

Fucking Asshole


----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2011)

the Wizard only chooses the ones who have a heart made out of gold Ban. That anti-Wizard spray in the wrong hands can destroy everything in OZ. MG is doing this out of love. MG is the prince to LBs Snow White, the Tarzan to her Jane, The Milk to her Cookies. Follow your dream MG


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey LB lets get hitched

our wedding shall be legendary


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> the Wizard only chooses the ones who have a heart made out of gold Ban. That anti-Wizard spray in the wrong hands can destroy everything in OZ. MG is doing this out of love. MG is the prince to LBs Snow White, the Tarzan to her Jane, The Milk to her Cookies. Follow your dream MG



But the wizard is a totalitarian bad guy who plots abominations and murder most foul.
Oh and social engineering / genocide


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

ChaosReaper said:


> the Wizard only chooses the ones who have a heart made out of gold Ban. That anti-Wizard spray in the wrong hands can destroy everything in OZ. MG is doing this out of love. MG is the prince to LBs Snow White, the Tarzan to her Jane, The Milk to her Cookies. Follow your dream MG


Thanx man.



Legend said:


> Hey LB lets get hitched
> 
> our wedding shall be legendary


Brah, serious moment man.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> See? I dont like that she flirts with other dudes, beta males to make matters worse.



It's a test.

Don't fail it, MG.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> It's a test.
> 
> Don't fail it, MG.



I wont fail.

She just needs to calm down on all that male attention even if some of it is to fuck with me


----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2011)

Its Cubey's fault he opened Pandoras Box to create his blocktopia. and released the evils to us. and No worries MG. To get to LBs heart your going to have to go through her 7 evil Exs. MG vs the World.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

>Dictating my behaviour

nope.jpg


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

<___< *sigh*


----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2011)

lol you hear that MG? LB said if you want her love your going to have to confront her demons for her. Ex. 7 evil exs. First one is WAD


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

She can do whatever the hell she wants.

All I know is, I would never flirt with other girls.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

That's right MG, first you must defeat me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

You're faithful to someone who isn't yours.

Fucking what.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Can I believe that you are an airplane in the night sky that turned into a shooting star?!?
> 
> And then I make a wish,
> 
> ...



no wishes shall be granted any longer


----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2011)

WAD is calling you out MG. Your going to have to deal with it if you want her love. I warned you it was Dantes Inferno there...


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You're faithful to someone who isn't yours.
> 
> Fucking what.


Ditching me already?


----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2011)

all Scott Pilgrim needs i mean MG needs is some music to defeat the evil Exs


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nah, fuck it , I thought she cared about me at least.

Whatever.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 10, 2011)

wow MG is becoming azn's male, slightly saner, counterpart. 

this is disturbing.

though female wad led to wad's downfall. all hail mio.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> wow MG is becoming azn's male, slightly saner, counterpart.
> 
> this is disturbing.
> 
> though female wad led to wad's downfall. all hail mio.



Say what?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

Is he broken? :kiralaugh


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2011)

lmao there can only be one azn!!


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

She can be one day one'd for all I care(or me). No need in using my ability on someone who is cold to me when Im nothing but endearing.


----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2011)

dont be mad mg lb told me she feels frighten and scared and needs someone like you to rescue her from the darkness... become a white knight... if it makes you feel better lb fell in love with a whiteknight aswell scott...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 10, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> She can be one day one'd for all I care(or me). No need in using my ability on someone who is cold to me when Im nothing but endearing.



Have you considered perhaps that she simply does not enjoy PDA?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Have you considered perhaps that she simply does not enjoy PDA?



She obviously enjoys it with other people.

I dont care anymore, lets just drop all of this.


----------



## Aries (Jun 10, 2011)

MG it seems LB is about to marry someone... Can you stop it from happening? LB told me your no man... just a little boy


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> She can be one day one'd for all I care(or me). No need in using my ability on someone who is cold to me when Im nothing but endearing.



Whether I kick a kitten... Tear off your ears... Even slaughter innocent people... The world will never cease to forgive my actions...!! Why, you ask? That's right, it is because I am... _beautiful...!!_


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Whether I kick a kitten... Tear off your ears... Even slaughter innocent people... The world will never cease to forgive my actions...!! Why, you ask? That's right, it is because I am... _beautiful...!!_


K, I'll always be an idiot to you.

Thanx for the respect, must have disrespected u at some point.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 10, 2011)

lol nicely timed lb. so lets shut up on the dickery and wait for the write up.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Whether I kick a kitten... Tear off your ears... Even slaughter innocent people... The world will never cease to forgive my actions...!! Why, you ask? That's right, it is because I am... _beautiful...!!_



i do somewhat agree


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

What the fuck is going on in these last few pages .

Do I need to bust out the hope in this thread ?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2011)

A new hope...!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> A new hope...!


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

An elegant figure walked through a dark and spooky forest. The sun was setting, and a cold wind blew through the trees.

"Oh dear," the Fairy Godmother. "This won't do. This simply won't do at all."

The Fairy Godmother clutched her wand firmly in her hand. "Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo," she said, waving her wand.

Magic flowed through the area, transforming the eerie, dead trees into beautiful and alive ones. The magic illuminated her surroundings with a warm light.

"There, much better. Now I have somewhere nice to spend the night."

Suddenly green fire erupted from all around the area, and the Godmother's warm light became dim and cold.

"Ah, so this is the good presence I was sensing."

The Godmother turned around. "Maleficent!" she gasped.

"Indeed," the woman spoke with a sense of deep sophistication.

"I know that you're planning something, you witch, but you should know that you'll never get away with it. Good will always prevail in the end."

"Ahahahahaha," Maleficent laughed softly. "Please, spare me. You've no idea what is in store for the forces of good. But you will never find out either."

Maleficent raised her staff in the air and the sky grew even darker. She spoke, and her voice boomed and echoed. "From this day on, I will rule this land, and all that is in it!" Lightning streaked through the clouds and the trees resumed their twisted shapes. "I will change the very laws of nature, and bend them to my will. All things shall know the power of Maleficent." 

The Godmother struggled to look through the harshly blowing winds caused by Maleficent's evil powers.

"And you, my dear, will perish here."

"No! Bibbidi-Bobbidi-BOO!"

Magic surged from the Godmother's wand, but Maleficent struck the end of her staff on the ground, surrounding herself with grren flames that devoured the Godmother's magic. "You fool, thinking to defeat me, ME! The mistress of all evil! AHAHAHAHAHA!"

"I promise you Maleficent, you'll get what you deserve in the end."

"Enough." Raising her staff once more and bringing it, a bolt of lightning fell from the sky and struck the Fairy Godmother and she fell down dead. "Time to clean up this trash."

Green flames consumed the Godmother's corpse.

"Now, on to more pressing matters," Maleficent said as she vanished.

​
James [The Fairy Godmother] has been lynched by the town.

--

"Hey, do either of you guys have any idea where we are?" Simba asked.

"Honestly buddy, not a clue," Timon said as he rode on top of Pumba's head." 

"Okay, we're completely lost, and I'm hungry," the warthog complained.

"Calm down Pumba. Ok, guys, you go up to the top of that hill and look for food. I'll take a look down here and see if I can find out where we are."

"Good thinking Simba! You work, we eat! Come on Pumba," said Timon. 

"But be careful. That wall of rocks seems loose at the top.

"Ok, let's go!" Pumba rushed up the hill.

Timon and Pumba started turning over rocks to looks for some slimy yet satisfying insects to eat but not finding much.

"Hey, what if we look under some of the rocks here?" Pumba asked.

"Hmm, well there isn't anything better. Why not? Go for it Pumba."

Pumba began digging at the rocks at the bottom of the wall. Suddenly a few rocks began to slide from the top, and then there came a low rumbling.

"Uh-oh," Pumba said.

"RUN!" Timon shouted and jumped on Timon's head.

The warthog ran down the hill as the rocks slid into a massive landslide after them.

"SIMBA! RUN!"

"What did you guys do?!" Simba asked as he looked on in horror and started running with his two friends.

The speed of the landslide increased, catching up to them. Simba took notice and tightly shut his eyes. There was no way they could out run the oncoming rocks. But he had to save his friends.

Simba saw a small hole in the rock structure to the right of them. Mustering up all his strength, he slammed his body into Pumba, sending him and Timon tumbling into the opening just as the landslide buried the lion.

Finally the rocks stopped their motion and the dust cleared. Timon and Pumba left the small opening and saw a single lion's paw sticking up from beneath the rubble.

"What have we done??"

​
gumby2ms [Simba] was lynched by Timon and Pumba.

*The Night Phase has begun. No more talking!*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 10, 2011)

Ursula has gained the Poison Apple.

She will be able to poison a player of her choice.


----------



## Friday (Jun 11, 2011)

Can I be replaced? I thought the mafia game hiatus began already and didn't even subscribe to this.. aka.. I am not playing anymore games.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 11, 2011)

let me replace luci :33


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 11, 2011)

good luck town hopefully you can read between the lines.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Can I be replaced? I thought the mafia game hiatus began already and didn't even subscribe to this.. aka.. I am not playing anymore games.



Sure.


Jαmes said:


> let me replace luci :33



lol, that should be fine.

--

Ok, I actually have the actions and can start the day phase, but I've been waiting on a write-up from CR. I don't know what's taking him.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

Winifred Sanderson watched as her enchantment kept all those who heard her song in a trance. Now was the perfect time to act. Though she preferred children as her victims, she needed to drain the life force quickly, before the sunrise, and time was running out. She needed to survive until she could find her beloved book.

With that thought, she flew high in the sky to begin her search.

--

Shan-Yu stood in the middle a deserted village, looking intently in the sky. Spotting what he was looking for, he held his arm in the air. His loyal falcon landed on his arm.

"What did you find for me?"

The flacon let out a loud cry.

"So the witch woman wants me to join her alliance. Humph. Well, I suppose it couldn't hurt, at least until I rebuild my army. After that, I can take control of everything, and make her bow to me as well," Shan-Yu said with a cunning grin. "I want you to search the lands and see what other information you can find for me."

Shan-Yu lifted his arm and his falcon took flight again.

"Ha, if that woman thinks she can control me, I'll take pleasure in cutting her into pieces before this is all over."

Just as the warrior finished speaking, his falcon fell from the sky at his feet.

"What?!"

"Ahahahaha! It's just a bunch of hocus pocus!" 

Shan-Yu looked into the air and saw a woman flying on a broomstick. "You did this?"

"Indeed," she replied as she landed on the ground, broom in hand.

"Then you will fall here!" Shan-Yu drew his sword and scream in rage as he charged forward.

Winnie stretched her free hand forward and green electricity shot forward, blasting Shan-Yu into a nearby building. "I haven't lost much touch," she said cheerily, blowing her fingers off. The witch moved forward, seeing that the large warrior had been knocked out by her blast. "Perfect, as usual." 

Setting her broom aside, Winnie picked her victim up into the air and a white, glowing aura surrounded his body. His life force was present. Winnie pursed her lips together and started to suck, causing the life force aura to flow into her own body. After she finished she dropped the now dead body.

"Much better, and just in time too," Winnie observed. The sun was rising, and it was time to go. Her enchantment would be broken, and others would be enacting their own plans. She had to find her spell book.

Winnie grabbed her broom and flew into the sky once more.

​
King Hopper [Shan-Yu] had his life force drained by Winifred Sanderson.

*Day phase begins. You may post now.*

CR is working on the write-up to introduce some characters, which I wanted to include before starting the day phase, but I don't wanna make everyone wait so long just for one action. So I will include his write-up during the day phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

All inactifags will die.

Good job Winny, whoever you are.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Brb repping WAD.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea, good job winny. I wonder who could have done that... 

I was not expecting James to turn up as the trollfairy. 
Gumba flipping simba wasn't expected either.

Where the fuck did my scumdar run off to?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch SageMaster]*

Start your fucking Fairy Tail game Jesus Christ.

Also, all inactifags must die.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote lycnh SageMaster]*

I encourage this lynch.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

This game is on better schedule than any other game out there right now


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch SageMaster]*

I'm not gonna trust my scumdar and keep my scumreads to myself for a while until I start getting some right. I need to get it back on track


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

I couldn't stop laughing at the irony of Timon and Pumba killing Simba though.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

That was pretty hilarious 

I laughed IRL.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Winny, you should perform your next kill based on who has the lowest post count in the thread.

Teach those inactifags a lesson. I am proud.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Winny, you should perform your next kill based on who has the lowest post count in the thread.
> 
> Teach those inactifags a lesson. I am proud.



Winny should definitely do that whoever she is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Not gonna vote for Sage as a random vote smh.



Okay. Let's compromise.

*[Change Vote Lynch Sajin]*


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Not gonna vote for Sage as a random vote smh.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sajin]*

Spite + sheeping.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Role hinting at 1/2 + 1 votes to majority and turning the wagon on LB, you have been warned.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Arishem]*

This vote is actually good. No spite involved.

Inactifags must die.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey WAD, feel like PMing everyone again so they know the day phase has started? Or will you make me do it this time? 

/lazy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Hey WAD, feel like PMing everyone again so they know the day phase has started? Or will you make me do it this time?
> 
> /lazy



Yeah. I can do that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Wagon won't work, just saying. I'm beautiful.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Role hinting at 1/2 + 1 votes to majority and turning the wagon on LB, you have been warned.



If you get that shit started. I will hop on it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

The deed is done~


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah. I can do that.



You're too kind, WAD.


----------



## Koi (Jun 11, 2011)

I missed the first day so reading through the thread and then finding out that Simba was killed by Timon and Pumbaa?   Horrible irony.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 11, 2011)

I see no reason not to.
*[Vote lycnh SageMaster]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH GIG]*.


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2011)

lol simba


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Just read everything.  Just lol.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2011)

uhh why?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally. We're back in business. 

*[Vote Lynch Koi]*

All single syllables must die. Gig next.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

So much for searching for shit day one huh?

*[VOTE LYNCH AZNCHICK]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> So much for searching for shit day one huh?



Yep, now we must look for shit on day 2.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, let's scatterfuck our votes in a billion different directions.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Bandwagoning gets results.
Scattering votes doesn't.

I wonder which is better.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, lets bandwagon without any knowledge instead. So much better.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Bandwagoning gets results.
> Scattering votes doesn't.
> 
> I wonder which is better.



Nothing less should be expected from the creator of the Townies gonna town FC.

But this phase, let's try not towning. Mmkay?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Nothing less should be expected from the creator of the Townies gonna town FC.
> 
> But this phase, let's try not towning. Mmkay?



That's quite an attitude you've got there. It may come back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

*Incoming Day Actions*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Hoooooo boy.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

I want to know when it became smart to bandwagon just because. That is the very definition of towning.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Collective bandwagoning, especially when we don't have any information, brings results. As opposed to scattered votes that do absolutely nothing but make it a wasted phase and give mafia a free pass to stomp us.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

No it doesn't. That's an easy out. Because this is how that works EVERY time.

A votes for B.

C votes for B.

D, E, F, and G vote for B.

B: Why are you voting for me?

Collective: You're suspicious bro.

B: Why am I suspicious

Everyone: YOU'RE ASKING US QUESTIONS???? You're more suspicious now.

No matter what that person says, 8/10 you guys don't change your votes off him/her. That's why every game the town towns until there's only a few members left and they'd would be idiots if they couldn't figure out the mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a feeling Mike is mafia.

Then again, I could just be saying that to misdirect town for the lulz.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> No it doesn't. That's an easy out. Because this is how that works EVERY time.
> 
> A votes for B.
> 
> ...





Spare the shit. I said that it gets results, not good results or bad ones. What do scattered votes do?


----------



## Mio (Jun 11, 2011)

[*Vote Lynch Mexican God Lvl 2*]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

Tell me. What results are those? I really want to know.

Actually it doesn't even matter. Do what you will, but I'm not going to bandwagon shit just because. That's some dumb shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Perhaps someone's role?  Whatever. Do you.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

After you've killed them, sure


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

What in the hell do you think bandwagoning does? Investigate them?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

You can get someone to hint at a role without killing them. Use your brain.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> .                     .                      .
> 
> *[Vote lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

.                     .                      .

*[Vote lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

Because you aren't capable of using your head. Greeeeeat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MIO]*

Let me teach you some manners u sheep herder


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

What the hell is up with all these scattered votes? First we had Legend, then some random votes, then Super Mike, then more randomism. It feels like we're still on an average Day 1. 

Edit: James was town?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Let's make it our objective in this day phase to make sure the majority wagon has two votes.

Everyone vote for someone different.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

"You come unexpected into my home. What is your reason?"

"Mhmhmhmh. Maleficent has sent me to recruit you. See, she has a plan, and it's deliciously evil. You would make a fine addition, deary."

The Evil Queen turned around from her magic mirror and looked at the uninvited guest in front of her. "Is that so? You're the sea witch, Ursula correct?"

"You got it, sweet cakes," the octopus replied.

"Well then, Ursula, inform Maleficent that I have no desire to join your alliance. My only wish is to remain the fairest in the land, and judging by the looks of you, I'm don't have to try very hard to do that."

"Compliments will get you nowhere," said Ursula as she smiled, ignoring the subtle insult.

"But I know Maleficent is the vengeful type, so I will not send you back to her empty-handed, so that I may avoid making her an enemy."

The Evil Queen reached into her robes and pulled out an apple and handed it to Ursula.

"That apple holds a very special poison. One bite and the victim will fall into an eternal, death-like slumber. Use it as you shall. Now be gone, I have matters that need attending."

"Very well. This gift should be enough to appease Maleficent. Should, Mhmhmhmhmh."

With that, Ursula departed.

The Evil Queen has given Ursula the poison apple.

--

"Ugh," Mickey groaned as he woke up. "That was a hard fall. But what exactly happened?" he questioned, rubbing the side of his head.

Images of the day before flashed in his head. "Oh crap! I was attacked! But by who?? And where am I?" Mickey looked around, seeing that he was in a small village. No one seemed to be around, and there was a creepy silence, until.

*Bum bum bum bum bum bum bum bum*

Suddenly Mickey heard the loud sound of drums beating in a rhythmic manner.

"Huh, what is that?"

The mouse got up and went to investigate the sound coming, which seemed to be coming from a small shop in an alleyway. Mickey crept up to the door, which was slightly ajar and peeped in.

Inside there were dozens of odd looking masks floating all around the room, while there were several particular ones hanging on the wall around one extremely large and scary looking mask. Voodoo dolls were beating on drums and shrunken heads were chanting. In front of the large mask was a tall, skinny man.

"I've feed ya'll all the souls in this town, my friends. My debt is almost paid in full. Only a few more souls and our business will be finished.

"Oh boy, this guy looks like bad news, I better get out of here."

Mickey left the alleyway and ran as far away as he could.

Mickey Mouse used his Investigation ability.

*More Actions Coming.*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

Translation: I don't who to bandwagon!!!! I'm so lost!!!

lol


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

Koi said:


> I missed the first day so reading through the thread and then finding out that Simba was killed by Timon and Pumbaa?   Horrible irony.



my childhood has been raped


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my. It appears Mickey Mouse found Dr. Facilier

Interesting. Never saw a day investigation make a write-up


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Mickey found Doctor Facilier. That's good.

Edit: An obvious way to bypass the cop's/doctor's being unable to claim who they are, for sure. I wonder if this will prove beneficial or detrimental, to both factions. More information can be gleaned this way, at the very least.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

An announcement for a day investigation. Interesting... I didn't know that would happen 

*[change vote lynch Super Mike]*

Seems like you were right after all.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

hello everyone
its a new day :33
*[vote lynch koi]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

No, no. Everyone vote someone else. We'll have Super Mike lynched off only two votes, and then we'll see if he likes his scattered votes theory anymore.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No, no. Everyone vote someone else. We'll have Super Mike lynched off only two votes, and then we'll see if he likes his scattered votes theory anymore.





Good plan.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH LB]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess I'll randomize too, then.

*[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No, no. Everyone vote someone else. We'll have Super Mike lynched off only two votes, and then we'll see if he likes his scattered votes theory anymore.



You mad because your terribleness is showing again? Boo-hoo.

At least with this I can confirm one thing. Don't know who you are but you're stupid.

I never said we need to divide our votes. I'm just saying you don't need to start a bandwagon when you know jack shit.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Yup             .


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Except I do.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 11, 2011)

My god it feels like a CR game


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

*Vote Lynch Mexican God level 2*



:33

For Science


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

cr had a hand in this game 
i like the koi vote though


----------



## Koi (Jun 11, 2011)

Dunno if I'm comfortable bandwagoning out of the blue like this, but it seems we don't have too much of a choice at the moment.  



Banhammer said:


> my childhood has been raped



..But in a way it's also oddly Shakesperean. \:


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

But Mexican God is ________. We don't need to vote for him.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SUPER MIKE]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH SUPER MIKE]*



*[Change Vote Lynch Darth Nihilus]*

You seem to have voted Super Mike for (maybe) knowing something about your (possible) scumbuddy.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

Winifred landed back on the ground when she came across a city. She had drained a life, but now she needed to find her beloved spell book. If only someone would open it so it could call to her. Until then, she could only search randomly for it.

"You seem to be in deep search of something."

Winifred turned around and saw a tall, slim, well-dressed man holding an open-mouth cobra staff in one hand and a parrot resting on his shoulder. "And thou would be?"

"Jafar."

"Well, Jafar, I don't have time to bother with thee. Leave me be or I will have to kill thee."

"You see, that's the thing. Last night you killed someone who would've been of great use to us."

"Us?"

"Maleficent's little group of villains. See, the man you killed was to be one of us, and you killed him, so I've been sent to kill you."

"HAHAHAHAHA! Please, thy thinks to best me?"

"Easily."

Jafar lifted his staff into the air and red smoke was released from the open mouth. Before Winifred could react, the red smoke encircled her and lifted her into the air. She was completely unable to resist or speak, as the magic Jafar was using was much more powerful than her own.

"I understand that as a part of the deal you made when you received you powers, you cannot set foot on hallowed ground," Jafar said.

Jafar pointed his staff towards a church and a graveyard and Winifred's body was moved over top of it by his magic. "I guess you're really falling for me now! NHAHAHAHA!" Jafar released Winnie from his power, causing her to fall onto the graveyard.

Winnie stood up, but it was too late. Before she could mount her broom to fly off of the hallowed ground, he feet had turned to stone, and the transformation was moving upwards.

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK!" Winnie cried out before being completely changed.

"And all who defy us shall share a similar fate," Jafar said coolly.

"Yeah yeah, can we go now," Iago squawked.

​
Jafar used his day kill on WhatADrag [Winifred Sanderson], turning him to stone.

*More Actions Coming*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Except I do.



Except you don't.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

Btw, Narc, what's taking so long with the write-ups?


----------



## Federer (Jun 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SAGEMASTER]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Except you don't.





Super Mike said:


> You can get someone to hint at a role without killing them. Use your brain.



**


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

sagemaster vs super mike
which bandwagon will prevail
i'll just watch from the sidelines


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Darth Nihilus]*
> 
> You seem to have voted Super Mike for (maybe) knowing something about your (possible) scumbuddy.



Do what now? I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Btw, Narc, what's taking so long with the write-ups?



I'm not constantly at my computer. I have some other things to do in between IRL.

Honestly, I shouldn't even be stuck inside right now, but I can't go out.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Do what now? I have no idea what you're talking about



Could it be coincidence you voted Mike right after he said MG is _____?

I think NOT!



Narcissus said:


> I'm not constantly at my computer. I have some other things to do in between IRL.
> 
> Honestly, I shouldn't even be stuck inside right now, but I can't go out.



Ok I understand.

You ninja'd me with that last write-up btw. Lol WAD.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol MG has pretty much outed who he is. He's pro-town.

I have to go.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Lol MG has pretty much outed who he is. He's pro-town.
> 
> I have to go.



Really? Well, all the more reason to be on Nihilus.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

is mg really pro-town?
hmm
*[change vote lynch mio]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Actually, he hasn't.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

Ha! I was right! I knew king hopper was mafia! Aww yeah!! 

Wait so is jafar turned to stone now or was that wad who turned to stone and die? O:



@Federer: why do u randomly vote for sagemaster ? Just cuz its a bandwagon? Just popping in voting without saying a word smh


We havent seen mio be active in this game, and in that other game she was inactive and nonsuperscumhunting cuz she was mafia!

*[vote lynch mio]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

fed always does that regardless of being town or mafia
cops should investigate him on early nights, srsly


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

I see... That's the same thing king hopper was doing though..

And you just defended him, even said he should be investigated.. could it be cuz he's mafia on your team that shows up as innocent or something?

Hm but yeah someone should investigate him


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you guys stupid?

Also, how in the hell does WAD keep getting these power roles?

What is he doing? Sucking off every Game Host?


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

rng just loves some of us more than others


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

Winnie was just a glorified sub-par vigilante but WAD did the town a service.

Of course he shouldn't have RR'ealed himself like that, but oh well.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

I now know why role hinting is just like communism.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh look another early WAD death, shocking. 

*[Vote lynch Sagemaster]*

He said he would role hint if he was close to being lynched, I want to see it.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> rng just loves some of us more than others



I aint got no love for no one brah.

Check them statistics boy


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

Maleficent stood up on a high tower of her castle. Though one member she wished to recruit was killed by a witch and the Queen had refused, things were still going well for them.

Holding her staff out, Maleficent waved her hand over the glowing green orb. It began to swirl.

"Show me another person who can be a threat, or a useful pawn in my game."

The swirling green orb displayed an image, a man who seemed to be swinging in a tree in the large forest.

"Hmm, this one's heart is pure. There will be no chance of him joining me. Well, I might as well see to it that he cannot be troublesome, at least for a little while."

Maleficent held her staff up and the sky grew dark. The green orb began to create a dark fog above her head, which grew larger as she twirled the staff in circles. "A forest of thorns will be his tomb. Borne through the sky on a fog of doom. Now go with a curse, and serve me well. Forest so wide, cast my spell!"

The fog traveled through the air until it reached the top of the forest, where a man was swinging on vines.

*BOOM*

Tarzan stopped as he heard the loud crash of thunder. Out of nowhere he saw a looming, dark cloud, out of which lightning fell. Wherever the lightning struck, rows of thorns grew until he was entirely surrounded by them and could not move, or he would be caught and torn apart.

*More Actions Coming*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

thats interesting
inb4 i die


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Protect me tonight please.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

hint at role
town is stupid
???
no profit


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Maleficent knows who Tarzan is. Sajin requests protection.

Doctor needs to get on that stat.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tarzan doesnt sound that important.

Doc, protect some else worth while.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Tarzan can cause mafia to fuck up with each other. Of course he's important.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

doctor please protect tarzan-chan ;~; hey is Jane in this game? She's awesome B)

wait aiyanah are you hinting at needing protection as well? 

doctor please protect tarzan ;~;



Tarzan is very important. If he dies than that makes both mafia one step closer to winning! D:


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Tarzan can cause mafia to fuck up with each other. Of course he's important.




You have retarded judgment. Surely they will use this as bait to lure our protector away from an important role. .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Right, not going to bother interacting with you.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, doctor can protect one or the other. 

Always good to have mafia guessing


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Right, not going to bother interacting with you.


This sounds familiar..

Oh right, its what u always been doing  Cold betch.


Sajin said:


> Well, doctor can protect one or the other.
> 
> Always good to have mafia guessing



 You are gonna have to take one for the team.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

We have 2 doctors 
S'all good.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

Come to think of it. With the strict rules the doctor has one hell of a tough job.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

lol wat
just have peter pan take someone away
the doc can protect the other
i dont need protection though
i'm not even scumhunting this game
any mafia i find will be completely accidental

inb4 peter commutes with the doctor

sidenote: commute with whoever requests protection
that stops mafia from requesting protection lol


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

A helicopter was flying over a large body of water. In the distance was a castle. After it reached the castle it landed. A man of intimidating stature stepped out.

"Wait here, I'll be back shortly," David Xanatos said to his flyer.

Xanatos walked up to the castle and pushed the doors open, entering. "Hmm, charming place," he remarked, looking around the dark, deserted place. "Ah," he said, spotting some magnificent doors. Opening them, he found the throne room and went further in.

"Here it is." Xanatos grinned smugly when he saw a sword lying by the throne and picked it up. "Excalibur, the king of all swords." 

"STOP RIGHT THERE!"

"Hmm?" Xanatos turned around and saw a cloud of blue smoke.

?I am the terror that flaps in the night. I am Darkwing Duck!?

"Uh, it's day time," Xanatos responded wryly as the smoke cleared, revealing the masked and caped duck.

"Oh, yes, well never mind that! You are a criminal attempting to steal a very valuable object. I cannot allow that."

"Steal? Oh no, I merely intend to return this to King Arthur. You see, he is the rightful owner, but he is lost. I know where he is and I intend to bring him his sword.?

?You don't say! Well I sure had you figured all wrong! Sorry about that."

"Not a problem."

"Good luck."

What an idiot, Xanatos thought to himself as he walked back to his helicopter with Excalibur in hand. "I'm going to put this to good use," he said, looking at the sword as his helicopter flew away again.

David Xanatos used his ability [Money Talks] to buy Excalibur from the items list. He now has a one-shot kill.

Darkwing Duck attempted use his day kill on David Xanatos, but his [Intellect] ability stopped it from occurring.

*More actions coming.*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

lol dont reveal for shit
you can kill him next phase


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Agreed, no point in revealing. One Godfather's already got a bounty on his head.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yo brah, just hint at it man   use ur day kill on someone else.

We can protect you


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

and mafia can day kill next phase
good job


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

let's hope darkwing doesn't die before then ): 

but yay by next phase we'll have one godfather dead!


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bro, Im sure we can develop a strategy around  the duck 

Just tell us who u are man, well hint, and we will banwagon this GF.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]
*She has been inactive, and wanted to Lynch MG without any good reason.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> *[Vote Lynch Mio]
> *He has been inactive, and wanted to Lynch MG without any good reason.



Mio is a girl and shes just jealous that I liked LB and I tried to kill her.

But nevertheless, ur vote on her is good man.

 We get rid of her, and we will surely prevail.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

vote mio, she's mafia
no evidence for the claim
mg, why do you want darkwing to reveal?
stop that bro


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> vote mio, she's mafia
> no evidence for the claim
> mg, why do you want darkwing to reveal?
> stop that bro


Bro, i havent read the whole role list cause Im lazy and I dont do that shit .

But if he hints, and we start a lynch on the GF now, we can save ourselves on redoing a day kill on the same person.  And then we can build a defense around that duck.

But we can always go with the Mio lynch.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 11, 2011)

MG stop being silly, there is absolutely no reason for Darkwing to reveal who he is, he can just simply kill Xanatos next phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

honestly, if xanatos was a bulletproof godfather then a reveal would be warranted
he's not though, he can just survive one attack
so why reveal when he can just be killed next phase in the same manner he was found?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 11, 2011)

You guys are all fools.

Inb4 the duck gets killed at night.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

"Master, why do we listen to that Xanatos man?"

"Because, Xerces, it is beneficial to do so for now. It can serve our purposes for now."

"Alright, you know best master."

"You have a strange habit of stating the obvious, Xerces."

"Excuse me, can you help me?"

Mozenrath turned around and saw a young girl with golden and long, long, long hair. "Can I help you?" the young sorcerer asked.

"Um, well, my name's Rapunzel, and-"

"I didn't ask you your name, nor do I care about it," Mozenrath interrupted, causing his flying eel familiar to snicker.

Rapunzel's face frowned up. "There's no need to be rude. I just wanted to ask for help."

"Well obviously you asked the wrong  person. Go wash your hair or something."

As Mozenrath turned around to walk away, he felt something heavy hit him in the back, causing him to fall over.

"MASTER!" Xerces cried.

"Ha, take that," Rapunzel said, frying pan in one hand, her other hand on her hip.

"Did you find that funny?" Mozenrath said, as he picked himself up and turned back around to look at the girl. He raised his right, gloved hand and his gauntlet started to glow and crackle with energy, making Rapunzel back away with a look of fear on her face.

"Well I like a good laugh too. I'm laughing already." Mozenrath started laughing as he blasted Rapunzel with energy, lifting her into the air.

Rapunzel shut her eyes tightly as tears formed in them. Why didn't she listen to her mother. She was right, the world was a scary place and she never should've left home.

"Ha, look Xerces! She's starting to cry! How cuteeeeee," he said, voice mocking. "Beg me for mercy."

With another blast of energy from his gauntlet, Rapunzel fell to the ground as a lifeless body.

"Another day, another way I help make the world a better place," Mozenrath said before waving his gauntlet and disappearing with Xerces.

​
Mexican God Lvl 2 [Rapunzel] was killed by Mozenrath.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

its likely that will happen
or you could just have faith in townies not to town
mafia's have their own agenda's anyway lol
they killed a survivor, gj to them
next they'll kill...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd put :massivegalacticryoma, but you'd have to be blind to not have seen that coming.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, it had to happen sooner or later.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

time warped write-up


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, stepping out for a bit. I do any other actions when I get back.

Hopefully CR will be done with his write-up by then.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

....I love her hair.. ;~;


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

k
lets lynch mio
lb can be the next lynch
we totally got this


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

nope.jpg

No point in lynching me. Not in town's best interests.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

indi get?
whatev's i guess, one of the mafia's will kill you if your not with them anyway


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2011)

where is mio anyway?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Mafia would be foolish to try. But we always know my hints are either true or absolute bullshit that don't even make sense.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> where is mio anyway?


staying out of sight because she's mafia


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mio]*

This is actually a decent wagon, I suppose.


----------



## Koi (Jun 11, 2011)

Awh Rapunzel. \:

I think I'm alright lynching Mio.  It'll give us some information, at least.
*[vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

if she's mafia then my quota for this game will have been fulfilled
i'm not even supposed to be scumhunting right now :/


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 11, 2011)

If Narc is intending to post additional day actions I may wait for that. Reading this thread is like pulling teeth...


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

mio is red mafia
what the fuck are the names? :/
fuck it


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

I already voted for mio but just to do it again Hehe:

*[vote Lynch mio]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Mio]*

Mio staying out of sight = mafia.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

Too quiet around this time. Just waiting for her defense.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

I didn't expect the scattered votes to become a wagon.  Just as well.

*[Vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 11, 2011)

Trying to keep up with the shit in this thread when you have bad weather coming through sucks...


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mio]*

*Awesome is probably mafia btw. Pushed hard for James to be lynched. *


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

remchu your probably mafia


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

The probability of me being mafia is high.

Since I have all the luck.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

nice bait
i'm not who your looking for though


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a nineteen year old anal virgin.

female.

Duh


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

there's only one of those itt


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Mio]*

Back to Final Fantasy 9 for me.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

*Sphyer is replacing Mio.*

That is all for now.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 11, 2011)

/in before selfvote


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

massive lol
can we keep our votes as is or do we have to change to sphyer?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]*

Not fair to him.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

LB is mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

you srs?  :/


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> there's only one of those itt


Otaku female with anal experience???



Ishamael said:


> *[Mio]*
> 
> Back to Final Fantasy 9 for me.



Ohhh, I've been playing some FFVI myself recently.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

100%. Even if he is mafia, give him a chance to defend himself. There are morals I stick by, regardless of faction. WAD was banned in a game, and everyone wanted to wagon him while he was unable to defend himself. Law tried to do the same to me in the Samurai Bathhouse game. That's cowardly and disrespectful, as is this, so I'm going to abide by my ethics.

An alternative lynch is fine by me, however. Give Sphyer a chance to defend himself before jumping the gun and assuming he's guilty because Mio didn't do anything.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

All I hear is BLUH BLUH BLUH. Classic LB defending a teammate.

That is what it look like Smarty Pants.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Actually, this could very well be spite from the Kon game. Mio replaced sphyer as mafia and got wagoned. Now Sphyer is replacing her while wagoned. Keep the lynch on and make him defend himself. No. Mercy.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with Awesome.

Ha.

Morals in a game where there are people aiming to kill me? 

Its kill or be killed. 

fuck mercy.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

LB does like to defend her scumates though. Honor among thieves she called it. I'll keep that noted if Mio flips mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

wat???
mio had all her classic scumtells :/
her doing nothing is exactly what led to this lynch
if she really is mafia and not just an apathetic townie then she better have a good reason for dumping this on someone elses lap
sphy is inactive anyway


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

I was town the game WAD was wagoned, whereas he was mafia. Even if I'd known that, I would've defended him because cowardly attacking him when he's unable to defend himself is utter bullshit and only the gutless would dare.

But sure. Cement me as mafia, if you'd like. If being considerate of other's chances of survival and having the heart to give them a decent chance to appeal to everyone makes me sadistic, than by all means, label me as such. At least I'm not a _coward._


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

I didn't call you sadistic LB. 

~random rant
Ugh 1.11 gb left to download for this fucking naruto game. It better be good.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Otaku female with anal experience???
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh, I've been playing some FFVI myself recently.


no, you wanted an anal virgin
your request cant be completed now


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

You can be a born again anal virgin.
....

Dammit!

now I'm curious!


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh man that sounded gay.

My rep is ruined.

Thanks Aiyanah.



FUCK name change time.....


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm just going to delete these last 2 gay posts. Nobody mines right?


----------



## Koi (Jun 11, 2011)

Mio's being replaced?   Alright, nevermind.  I'd rather not vote for Sphyer if he's just joining, honestly.  That's not too fair.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

Fuckin mafia females.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

lol remchu 

but srsly, we're lynching sphyer
lb, if your mad about it ask rem to comfort you
you meet his demands, yes?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Disgusting. The whole lot of you. If he turns up town, I hope you all choke. If he turns up mafia, you've won a cowardly victory.

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

Rather be dead than play with such dishonourable bastards.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn a whole lot of shit has happened. Seems like Mio/Sphy already has most votes, cant say I have another suspect so...

*[VOTE Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Disgusting. The whole lot of you. If he turns up town, I hope you all choke. If he turns up mafia, you've won a cowardly victory.
> 
> *[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*
> 
> Rather be dead than play with such dishonourable bastards.


bish calm down
this lynch was marked as a mafia lynch or an info lynch from the start of the phase
we need this role to flip first before any other
now is the time for spite anyway, or so it seems (for those who care about spite )
i wouldn't put it past mio to have her mafia target wad even though he was a confirmed survivor lol


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Disgusting. The whole lot of you. If he turns up town, I hope you all choke. If he turns up mafia, you've won a cowardly victory.
> 
> *[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*
> 
> Rather be dead than play with such dishonourable bastards.



its more dishonourable to vote for yourself, knowing you can't die 

i think i know who you are

but we can't kill you yet

because we need to kill 2 more mafia. that is why it would be "non-beneficial" for us to kill you, since it would be a waste.

isn't that so?

you didn't originally hop on the mio bandwagon

and now you find your way out because sphyer-sama just replaced mio.

hmph.

this is only a theory though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Do what you want, mafia scum.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 11, 2011)

Didn't even remember this game had started 

Got a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I agree with Awesome.
> 
> Ha.
> 
> ...



DISNEY, PEOPLE, FUCKING DISNEY


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch sphyer-sama]*



sora was never merciless! he killed those organization 13 without second thoughts! he never listened to their side of the story!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

^         .


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

That's actually true.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

what a stupid reason to divide the town


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch sphyer]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

all the disney heroes where never merciful in giving up on their dreams

they kept going no matter what

nothing will stop their determination and HEART


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> *[change vote lynch sphyer-sama]*
> 
> 
> 
> sora was never merciless! he killed those organization 13 without second thoughts! he never listened to their side of the story!





The Lion King taught us...

Survival

of

the 

fittest.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol remchu
> 
> but srsly, we're lynching sphyer
> lb, if your mad about it ask rem to comfort you
> you meet his demands, yes?



By her posts you can tell she is a tight ass.

:ho

She is probably has a canadian accent tooooooo, so that's something too.ooo

chu no?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

exactly!

fucking simba kept going

killed scar, sure he was scared but like he did what he had to do and became a man and king cuz of it

if the bad guys didn't listen or accept the good guy's mercy, then the good guys got tough and did what they had to do


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Town is being lead and encouraged by Azn.

. . . 

Dear God.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

that's right LB, i am your dear god.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 11, 2011)

Quiet Mio = Mafia
Sphyer replaces Mio
Sphyer = Mafia

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

and  @ anyone wootin and hollerin about honor


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow.

WOW.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

too lazy to change vote -_-
leaving it as it is
mio and sphyer have the same role anyway


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

chu jus posted to tell us you too lazy to change posts.

I don't get your meta game Aiya.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

SageMaster stop being a Mexican. You're a blatant mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, damn.  I can't even say anything if Azn is leading town. I may as well vote and enjoy this spectacle.

In b4 Sphyer is mafia.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

azn > LB 100% confirmed


----------



## Awesome (Jun 11, 2011)

Tbh I'm the one who pushed the lynch on Sphyer. Azn is just giving examples of main disney characters getting shit done. It's all good.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sphyer]*

Let's see what comes of this.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

tbh im the one who started the thing on mio, 
i noticed mio didn't really be active and has to be mafia

well that was after aiyanah voted for mio lol

it's all good


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

RemChu said:


> chu jus posted to tell us you too lazy to change posts.
> 
> I don't get your meta game Aiya.


i'm posting from my phone
changing votes from my phone requires unduly effort :/

and meta gaming is an interesting subject
its very easy to get around even though deductions using meta-gaming can be highly accurate 
mio might have simply not posted this phase to spite town or something
i dont know anymore lol
if this about my meta then i cannot elaborate


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 11, 2011)

Alright then let's see what happens.

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

Next dayphase i'll be caught up completely.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, i'm not very sure now if  Mio/Sphyer is mafia, he could probably be just an inactive user, one thing is trying to keep low profile and just posting the required number of posts, but not posting at all and being ramplaced by other is a bit too much.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

So wait, Awesome, Azn or aiy started the Mio/Sphyer wagon? I'm confused. 

But whatever, Mio's relative silence in this game prior to replacement does hint to her being scum, and Sphyer replacing her makes for an opportunity of revenge too good to pass up. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

I'll read through some previous posts now and see what I come up with.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

we have answers for you if you need them


----------



## Bioness (Jun 11, 2011)

seems logical, but couldn't Mio have just been busy 

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

mio being busy
lol

maybe for like 2 hours
a whole day, unlikely


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

i just looked at the post count in this thread

princess ivy only has 2 posts

lol wtf


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

princess confirmed mafia. 



Azn let me rub oil on your body for the good sleuthing.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

Btw early in the day I was looking over the role list. We have a player who can't vote, forgot which faction (town??) so it could be princess if she hasn't voted. I probably shouldn't have said that but meh.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

commute with her 
problem solved


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

Two posts by the second phase.  Oh dear, what a scumslip. Azn should get MVP for this marvelous sleuthing.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

ikr


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Sphyer]*


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 11, 2011)

Butō Renjin And Gig have also barley posted, and have jut two posts.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

ivy is usually super super active


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> we have answers for you if you need them



Nah I'm good. I just read back. Azn was right in that you began the Mio wagon, so if Sphyer flips town, you'll have a fat red target on your ass.

@ Samavarti: Buto said he's still reading back, so we could let him pass for now. Gig also seems to be inactive, so I don't know about him.

Did Princess vote in either of her posts?


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

ivy is now busy
irl and shit
so i cant guage her scumminess at all


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

the first vote was for herself

then she voted for ferder after he voted for himself lol
thats all she did/wrote



but i agree with aiyanah, i dont really think ivy is acting scum, cuz even when she was mafia she would be active. 

i just pointed out her inactiveness cuz its rare to see her like this. unlike mio who is always active

but then, if mio and ivy are in the same mafia, then maybe they chose to inactive like this? idk.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

k, i see starting lynches on genuine suspicion is frowned upon
its not like we had any night actions to confirm things for this phase lol
silly mafia jtg


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah that looks pretty scummy. 


GUILTY OFF WITH HER HEAD


----------



## Gig (Jun 11, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Butō Renjin And Gig have also barley posted, and have jut two posts.


I post the bare minimum required, since I'm lazy and have other hobbies, I'm also not in during 
the day on Saturdays


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> the first vote was for herself
> 
> then she voted for ferder after he voted for himself lol
> thats all she did/wrote
> ...



Maybe they're Lilo and Stitch. 



aiyanah said:


> k, i see starting lynches on genuine suspicion is frowned upon
> its not like we had any night actions to confirm things for this phase lol
> silly mafia jtg



I was just stating a universal fact, silly aiy. Those who start wagons that flip town are always suspected.



Gig said:


> I post the bare minimum required, since I'm lazy and have other hobbies, I'm also not in during
> the day on Saturdays



I also have hobbies, but I still take the time to post on most evenings/nights.


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2011)

So

Vig kill Princess Ivy.

and we continue with this lynch.

Good shit


----------



## Hero (Jun 11, 2011)

Can someone breakdown these 34 pages for me. Been gone from a computer this whole weekend basically.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 11, 2011)

right jtg, atleast there are a good few knowledgable players here that will likely follow their own advice
if town kills me i'm gonna laugh
especially considering the mafia might take up my offer of trying to frame me for a night 3 kill of theirs


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

im honestly not getting that big of a scum vibe from ivy, she's been like inactive lately so idk. yes, that "only posted twice" seems suspicious but really i don't think you should kill her just because of that. maybe investigate or wait to see if she'll be active later cuz its only day 2 after all lol.


----------



## Gig (Jun 11, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I also have hobbies, but I still take the time to post on most evenings/nights.


My hobbies are quite time consuming and I'm taking my time to post 
now during the very early hours of the morning


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

*Announcement*

Just got back and caught up with the game. Everyone, in the interest of fairness, I am making Sphyer immune until the next day phase. It is unfair to him to be lynched or killed the same phase where he was subbed in based on another person's gameplay, so I'm giving him the chance to at least defend himself.

Now with that said,

*Incoming Day Actions*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*

Get at me.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 11, 2011)

Well shit now we have to change all of our votes ):


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I was town the game WAD was wagoned, whereas he was mafia. Even if I'd known that, I would've defended him because cowardly attacking him when he's unable to defend himself is utter bullshit and only the gutless would dare.
> 
> But sure. Cement me as mafia, if you'd like. If being considerate of other's chances of survival and having the heart to give them a decent chance to appeal to everyone makes me sadistic, than by all means, label me as such. At least I'm not a _coward._



Fuck that coward shit. This is the internet. Who gives a fuck?

Edit: And *[VOTE LYNCH SPYHER]*

It must be done.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 11, 2011)

Ugh just got home from work. Now to catch up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 11, 2011)

Ugh, fucking fairness bullshit. 

*[VOTE LYNCH PRINCESS IVY]*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2011)

Because I am amazingly tired, I do not have the energy to do a write-up right now, so I'll just state the actions that went through and do write-up on them later.

NegaDuck used his ability to copy Tarzan.

Buzz Lightyear blasted King Triton with his laser, roleblocking him.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 12, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> *Announcement*
> 
> Just got back and caught up with the game. Everyone, in the interest of fairness, I am making Sphyer immune until the next day phase. It is unfair to him to be lynched or killed the same phase where he was subbed in based on another person's gameplay, so I'm giving him the chance to at least defend himself.



Sphyer's standard defense:



> I'm Mafia, lynch me


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2011)

-sigh- NArcissus
*[Vote lynch princess ivy]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 12, 2011)

:frysquint

I'll bandwagon that mafia next phase.

*[change vote no lynch]*

I need to get some suspects first.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch SageMaster]*

He is probably the most inactive user, and therfore the most suspicious, at least for the moment.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 12, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Samavarti]*

Just got a feeling.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch samavarti]*


meh, just going by the last person to vote lol.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 12, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Samavarti]*
> 
> Just got a feeling.




You are going to lynch me just because you got a feeling, and you are going to ingore all the inactive and suspicious users.

Also you only have six post, and in four of them you just give your vote alone without any kind of reasoning or argument, and in one you decided just to randomly vote to lynch Legend, again without any kind of reasoning, that's quite suspicious.


*[Change Vote Lynch sarun uchiha]
*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 12, 2011)

*[change vote lynch sarun uchiha]*

I have to agree with Samavarti here.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Btw early in the day I was looking over the role list. We have a player who can't vote, forgot which faction (town??) so it could be princess if she hasn't voted. I probably shouldn't have said that but meh.



I think you're misunderstanding the role...
The player can vote, but it just won't count.


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

No one wants to tell me shit

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> No one wants to tell me shit




Read the thread, then you won't have to ask questions. smh


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah go read the thread u lazy-san


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 12, 2011)

I like saurun uchiha. I've only ever played with him as town I think. That's why I know he's a good player, active when available, usually gives reasoning behind his votes even on a wagon etc. He's just that kinda townie.

This ain't that sarun. This just may be mafia sarun. Actually, it's very likely.

*[Vote Lynch sarun uchiha]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 12, 2011)

Gotta agree with you lol its like the only best lead we have right now
*[vote Lynch sarun uchiha ]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

wtf 
thats absolute bullshit


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2011)

So just read through everything I missed, lol is all I got to say.

Not going to lynch Sphyer like everyone else, not fair to not give him a chance to defend himself first.

*[vote lynch Arishem]* got a scum vibe on him.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 12, 2011)

Fuck you plat. I was the only one who never made fun of your revolting fish fetish, and you repay me with unfounded accusations.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

ridiculous
at least make sphy vulnerable to roleblocks for the night
*[change vote lynch sarun uchiha]*


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2011)

You know what Arishem you're right.

I'll relent off you this one time as thanks :33.
*
[vote lynch sagemaster]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmm, I was hoping that the day actions would reveal more.

*[Vote Lynch Sarun Uchiha]*

Let's see who he is then.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

so like, why cant we lynch sphyer this phase?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

because apparently it's uncool to oneshot people if they haven't had the change to trick us yet.

If there was an uncoolness about it was that of mio of jumping ship when we were going to wagon


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

lol gotta agree with that. why was the replacement even allowed to happen if it would result in lynch and action immunity?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> because apparently it's uncool to oneshot people if they haven't had the change to trick us yet.



It's uncool to lynch someone before they even get a change to say something. It would be lulzy, as well, but that's a completely different matter. >.> 



> If there was an uncoolness about it was that of mio of jumping ship when we were going to wagon



Which Sphyer is not responsible for.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

so now we have a certain mafia member free of a lynch and immune to night actions


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> so now we have a *certain mafia member* free of a lynch and immune to night actions



Proof of this ? 

Inb4 Mio was inactive = scum


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

prove me wrong rofl
she was active elsewhere, and active enough to request the modkill


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> prove me wrong rofl
> she was active elsewhere, and active enough to request the modkill



I'm not saying she wasn't, but I'm not saying she was, either.

I guess we'll find out when Sphyer gets lynched next dayphase.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

day kill him
its easier and we can dodge this possibly happening again


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> day kill him
> its easier and we can dodge this possibly happening again



That works, too, but he could be BP or something.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 12, 2011)

I cannot force anyone to play if they don't want to, so if Mio wants to leave, she was free to do so at any time. But like I said, I find it unfair to kill someone off as soon as they are subbed in based off of someone else's gameplay, regardless of them being Town or Mafia.

I'm trying to be fair to everyone, just like when I ruled that Winifred's one-shot would also affect the mafia's faction kills when that wasn't the original intention.

It's that simple.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

i could break that argument in two sentences, but i wont


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

well, in one hand it's true, on another, it's also no difrent than day1'ing

Anyway, I'm not voting for him anyway


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 12, 2011)

aiyanah be ragin'.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 12, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]*


----------



## Gig (Jun 12, 2011)

[Vote Lynch Sphyer] 

Don't particular dislike him but someone has to die  to get the game moving on.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 12, 2011)

Mod-blocked from voting for him this phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 12, 2011)

Is lynching someone who hasn't even said anything fair?


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> aiyanah be ragin'.


i just want everything to be fair


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 12, 2011)

*[Vote lynch sarun uchiha]*


----------



## Gig (Jun 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mod-blocked from voting for him this phase.



I see, then I'm going to have to consult the RNG again 

Unless someone can make a good point on someone needing to be lynched,

Edit: [Lynch 31 Sagemaster]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

*[Change Vote:Vote lynch sarun uchiha]*
On with it then


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 12, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sarun Uchiha]*

Honestly I just wanna move the game along.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Gig said:


> Unless someone can make a good point on someone needing to be lynched,



*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH GIG]*

Just a hunch tho.


----------



## Gig (Jun 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH GIG]*
> 
> Just a hunch tho.


I've never lied about my indentity in any mafia game and I can assure you I'm not Mafia.

Also out of pure curiocity what is your hunch based upon me stating that I'm going to use the RNG unless someone can provide me a solid reason to lynch someone specific ?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Gig said:


> I've never lied about my indentity in any mafia game and I can assure you I'm not Mafia.
> 
> Also out of pure curiocity what is your hunch based upon me stating that I'm going to use the RNG unless someone can provide me a solid reason to lynch someone specific ?



I wouldn't know about your actions in previous games...
Only games I recall that we were both in would be CR's games and I stopped paying attention in his games a long time ago.

As for that hunch, it's nothing specific. More of a gutfeeling I suppose.


----------



## Gig (Jun 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I wouldn't know about your actions in previous games...
> Only games I recall that we were both in would be CR's games and I stopped paying attention in his games a long time ago.


Both of which are the primary examples of my honesty  



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> As for that hunch, it's nothing specific. More of a gutfeeling I suppose.


Are you sure this is not based upon the fact that I'm walking around with a Godfather of the year signature 

Or maybe you yourself are and so is the current primary lynch target and you're taking it upon yourself to redirect suspicion to save your team mate. 

I won't vote for you based upon this simply because if the lynch contiunes how it is my theory will prove true or not.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Gig said:


> Both of which are the primary examples of my honesty



As I said, I stopped paying attention in CR's games a long time ago. So, you may be right, but I wouldn't know.



> Are you sure this is not based upon the fact that I'm walking around with a Godfather of the year signature



That would require me to see your sig. Unfortunaly, for you, I have sigs disabled.
Being on 400PPP and all, disabeling sigs is better.



> Or maybe you yourself are and so is the current primary lynch target and you're taking it upon yourself to redirect suspicion to save your team mate.



If I were scum, I wouldn't try to divert the wagon... I'd jump on it. Redirecting a wagon takes more effort than I'm capable of.



> I won't vote for you based upon this simply because if the lynch contiunes how it is my theory will prove true or not.



Feel free to vote for me if you think I'm scum. It's the whole point of voting, is it not ? To vote for who you think is suspicious. Ergo, my vote for you. Unless, of course, you have any better suspects to vote for, or plan on RNG'ing it.


----------



## Gig (Jun 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> If I were scum, I wouldn't try to divert the wagon... I'd jump on it. Redirecting a wagon takes more effort than I'm capable of.


Maybe said member of your mafia is too valuable to simply throw to the Lions.



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Feel free to vote for me if you think I'm scum. It's the whole point of voting, is it not ?


Ah but you see my theory would be based upon far more concrete proof if the current primary lynch target did indeed prove to be mafia. 

While if they don't turn out to be Mafia my primary cause for suspicion would prove to be invalid.  



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> To vote for who you think is suspicious. Ergo, my vote for you. Unless, of course, you have any better suspects to vote for, or plan on RNG'ing it.


I already have RNGed it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 12, 2011)

The most interesting interaction thus far.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Gig said:


> Maybe said member of your mafia is too valuable to simply throw to the Lions.



Even if that were the case, I would be the last person I'd choose to redirect a wagon. I don't actually scumhunt, nor do I usually do anything other then jumping on a wagon/vote for someone else.



> Ah but you see my theory would be based upon far more concrete proof if the current primary lynch target did indeed prove to be mafia.
> 
> While if they don't turn out to be Mafia my primary cause for suspicion would prove to be invalid.



I see. So, if the current lynch target turns out to be mafia you're going on the assumption that my vote for you, based on a gut feeling, was an attemp to redirect the wagon.
Solidifying your believe that I'm scum. Nice...
So, in that scenario, we will be lynching you in 2 dayphases from now. 

Btw... who's the current lynch target ? You know, so I know who your team mate is. Cause one could say that you're trying to divert the wagon on me, you know. 



> I already have RNGed it



Good for you. Did RNG give you my name ? I wouldn't even be the least bit surprised if it did.


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2011)

Time to catch up.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The most interesting interaction thus far.



You're talking about me and Gig ? 

Lol.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You're talking about me and Gig ?
> 
> Lol.



It was sarcasm, since this phase is so dead.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 12, 2011)

Narc, you do know that mafia can easily exploit that right? Oh hey look, the godfather is getting lynched. Let's get a replacement!


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

you two have raised my brow


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It was sarcasm, since this phase is so dead.



Ah... I see. Then be active. 



Awesome said:


> Narc, you do know that mafia can easily exploit that right? Oh hey look, the godfather is getting lynched. Let's get a replacement!



Yes... Awesome. Thanks for pointing that out.



aiyanah said:


> you two have raised my brow


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 12, 2011)

He's obviously not going to allow that, lol.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

awesome specializes in pointing out the obvious
especially if its in relation to role hints
best player to keep around if your mafia


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Narc, you do know that mafia can easily exploit that right? Oh hey look, the godfather is getting lynched. Let's get a replacement!



You're joking right?

Anyone who is replacing someone is doing so for good, for one thing. So Sphyer won't be going anywhere, and on top of that I wouldn't allow that to happen.

Look, not everyone is going to be happy about every decision. Do you think the mafias were happy about my call on Winnie's one-shot? Fact is, I ruled it as being unfair.

Anyway, the phase will be ending soon.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 12, 2011)

Well lynching somone without giving him the oportunity of defend himself, is kinda unfair, ans i'm still not sure if mio was mafia, the fact that she got replaced makes me think that she just was busy with other things, in any case if Sphyer dosen't appear soon, and give a good reason to not lynch him, he is gonna  get lynched in the next phase.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm town. I just felt to vote for Samarvati.

However please provide a scum to target because if I do get lynched/killed, that target would be taken care of.


Narcissus, could you modblock Sphyer then. It would balance it with us not able to vote for him.


----------



## Gig (Jun 12, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I see. So, if the current lynch target turns out to be mafia you're going on the assumption that my vote for you, based on a gut feeling, was an attemp to redirect the wagon.


That is correct 



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Btw... who's the current lynch target ? You know, so I know who your team mate is. Cause one could say that you're trying to divert the wagon on me, you know.


I'm not redirecting the lynch onto you as I've said that it be better for the current lynch to go though to prove my theory to be correct.

If I was trying to redirect the lynch onto you I'd be pushing for your removal now instead of saying we should wait to see the results of the current lynch. What I am doing is potentially setting you up as the lynch for the next dayphase based upon the resuilts of today.

The current person with the most votes seems to be sarun uchiha, 



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Good for you. Did RNG give you my name ? I wouldn't even be the least bit surprised if it did.


Actually it gave me 31 Sagemaster


----------



## Mastic (Jun 12, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Lynch Sarun Uchiha]*

And I agree with Sphyer being roleblocked.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Gig said:


> That is correct



Well... won't this lynch be interesting then. 



> I'm not redirecting the lynch onto you as I've said that it be better for the current lynch to go though to prove my theory to be correct.
> 
> If I was trying to redirect the lynch onto you I'd be pushing for your removal now instead of saying we should wait to see the results of the current lynch.
> 
> The current person with the most votes seems to be sarun uchiha,



And here I was thinking you were trying to make me look guilty. Hoping that someone would start a wagon on me and you could pretend to be innocent of my lynching... 
Huh.. 



> Actually it gave me 31 Sagemaster


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 12, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Narcissus, could you modblock Sphyer then. It would balance it with us not able to vote for him.



I am actually fine with that.

Anyway, I'm starting to count the votes now.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 12, 2011)

Your theory is wrong gig. The lynch will prove that.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

who were the first 5 voters on this bandwagon?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 12, 2011)

Samavarti, me, Azn, Shin, and you.


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sarun Uchiha]*

He randomly votes people with no reasoning, seems suspicious to me


----------



## Sarun (Jun 12, 2011)

I regret those votes, Legend.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 12, 2011)

Before Narc closes this phase, I need scum suspects. One of them needs to be taken down after my lynch.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 12, 2011)

I have to go, so I don't have time for the write-up. I'm going to extend the day phase until I get back.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 12, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Before Narc closes this phase, I need scum suspects. One of them needs to be taken down after my lynch.


You could try with Sagemaster.


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

>.> said:


> Read the thread, then you won't have to ask questions. smh



35 pages?  I'll wait until next phase.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> 35 pages?  I'll wait until next phase.



Then don't complain about not knowing what's going on. smh


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 12, 2011)

Next phase won't make it any clearer.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 12, 2011)

switch your ppp if you need to catch up


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 12, 2011)

i'm really sorry that i haven't participated this at all this phase. i didn't anticipate having a lot to do here. i SHOULD be able to finish most of my work today though. 

it seems like sarun is the lynchee yes? 

*[vote lynch sarun uchiha]* 

i will read back though once i have the time. i'll just be opening my game's day phase and i'll be out again


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

>.> said:


> Then don't complain about not knowing what's going on. smh


Lol wut? Doesn't matter. You guys can do all the work. I'm town anyway.


LegendaryBeauty said:


> Next phase won't make it any clearer.


I can live with that.  I'll start fresh next phase


aiyanah said:


> switch your ppp if you need to catch up



What?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Lol wut? Doesn't matter. You guys can do all the work. I'm town anyway.
> 
> What?



Lol... why would we do all the work for you ? smh

Aiyanah was talking about switching from 20 PPP (Posts Per Page) to 40 or 400.
That way, less pages and you can read up faster.


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

>.> said:


> Lol... why would we do all the work for you ? smh
> 
> Aiyanah was talking about switching from 20 PPP (Posts Per Page) to 40 or 400.
> That way, less pages and you can read up faster.



Because I'm lazy 


But I'll take Aiyanah's advice that should make it move a lot faster.


And Rofl, what did you do to your name?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Because I'm lazy
> 
> 
> But I'll take Aiyanah's advice that should make it move a lot faster.
> ...



And you think we're not lazy ? Lol.

Aiyanah is wise. 

Changed it... >.>


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess I was wrong 



So how am I going to address you? I'm not typing that just to get your attention. I'm still going to call you Rofl k?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I guess I was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> So how am I going to address you? I'm not typing that just to get your attention. I'm still going to call you Rofl k?



Indeed you were. 

Why do people ask that...
Rofl will do just fine lol.
Unless you're voting to lynch me, then I expect an alternating pattern of >.> and <.<.


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

>.> said:


> Indeed you were.
> 
> Why do people ask that...
> Rofl will do just fine lol.
> Unless you're voting to lynch me, then I expect an alternating pattern of >.> and <.<.



I ask because it's not a name! Like what do you call it?! Or it's a name, but how do you even begin to sound it out lmao since it has no letters. What sound could it possibly make?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 12, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I ask because it's not a name! Like what do you call it?! Or it's a name, but how do you even begin to sound it out lmao since it has no letters. What sound could it possibly make?



> sound

Ehm.. this is the internet.
I doubt you'll be needing to actually say my name. >.>


----------



## Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

>.> said:


> > sound
> 
> Ehm.. this is the internet.
> I doubt you'll be needing to actually say my name. >.>



Well I know J t G irl so I might need to say it


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 12, 2011)

Alright, I am back and locking the votes now. I'll go over everything now.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 12, 2011)

"Nani, Stitch, watch me! I'm going to catch some waves!"

"I don't know, Lilo. Normally it's fine, but I have a bad felling today.."

"Please Nani? I can handle it. Pleaseeeeee?"

"Alright, alright. Just be careful Lilo."

"I promise," the little girl responded before grabbing her surf board and running out into the ocean.

Lilo saw a large waving coming in an prepared to ride it.

"LILO! GET OUT OF THE WATER!"

Lilo looked back, just barely hearing he older sister's voice. Nani was at the edge of the shore frantically waving her hands with Stitch at her side.

Before she had a chance to react and figure out what was going on Lilo was pulled under the water by a large shark.

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" Nani cried out, falling to her knees.

Lilo's surfboard washed up on shore in front of stitch, who walked up to it and picked it up.

"Ohana?" the experiment asked sadly.

​
Sarun uchiha [Lilo] has been lynched by the town.
Stitch now has a one-shot kill.

*Night Phase Begins. No more talking.*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

this is so depressing


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 13, 2011)

*Prologue*

_Previously, the Day Before Mickey's Arrival_

Xanatos stood facing the window in his office with his hands behind his back. The sun was setting and thoughts were racing through his mind. The man who was standing in his office with him had given him so much to think about.

"The world must be reset, you say?" Xanatos asked. "While I can understand why you would be drawn to my appeal, but if you have as much power as you claim, then why not conquer the worlds yourself and start from there?"

"You already know the answer," the man replied, stepping out of the shadows.

"True, although the information you've given me about this? forth wall is still difficult to grasp, even for me."

"Not to worry Xanatos. You want the world, do you not? I can help you obtain it. Just give me a few days and everything will come into fruition."

"Hmm? very well. I will accept your offer, Mr., what was your name again?"

"Sin, just call me Sin, and I'm afraid I must be taking my leave," he said before departing.

"Well, Xanatos said to himself. If I am to do this, I'll need some partners who are almost as dangerous as I am. But I also need to ensure they have goals similar to mine as well, so they won't be a repeat of Goliath. And maybe I can work in my own plans as well."

Xanatos sat down in his chair with a smug smile. He had heard of a well-known criminal who went by the name of NegaDuck who had recently escaped prison, and his search into the supernatural had brought him across a young and powerful sorcerer. Then of course, he could offer Demona Goliath to get her on his side.

"This could go very well."

--

"So why exactly have we been called here?" Captain Hook asked.

"Indeed. I believe we all want an answer to that," Jafar responded.

"Patience. Our mystery guest said he would be arriving as soon as nightfall. I am confident we will receive an adequate answer then," Maleficent spoke.

In Maleficent's castle stood a group of people. Maleficent sat on her throne while Jafar, Captain Hook, Cruella, Scar, Judge Frollo and Ursula were before her.

"Ugh, I'd better be reimbursed for the time this is taking. Do you realize how many furs I could be buying right now," Cruella complained.

"Not to worry," came a voice from the shadows as a man stepped out. "I am here."

"Well it's about time," Ursula said. "One mustn't keep others waiting. It's rude."

"Yes it is, so please, allow me to explain why I have gathered you all together," Sin said. "I have a plan, a plan that will finally allow all to get what you want."

"Oh really?" Scar asked, lifting his head from where he was laying lazily. "And what would you know about what we want?"

"Why that's simple. You all want to defeat the heroes. You want to stop good from always prevailing. You want to finally achieve your own happily ever afters. I can help you achieve this. Nothing else all of you have done has worked yet, but maybe if you trust me?"

"You imply that I am in some way wicked. I am a man of God and rightly just. My only happily ever after will be with the lord," Frollo interrupted.

"Of course," Sin replied. "But I can help you to send the demon Quasimodo and the seductress Esmeralda to hell. I know to desire that. I have seen it in your heart."

"Hmm, very well, I'll listen to what you have to say."

"Yes, I think you've caught all of your attention," Maleficent said.

"Very well, I will continue. One thing though, there are other villains you should try to recruit, and you will become unstoppable?"

--

The next day, everyone watched as a comet fell from the burning sky, not knowing it was Mickey Mouse...


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 13, 2011)

Mickey was running from the town when he saw something floating from the sky. The object landed in front of him and Mickey moved forward.

"Whoa!"

It's was the sorcerer's hat. Mickey picked it up.

"Ok, I'm not sure what's going on, but I remember being sucked into the picture. And only Pop could've sent me this. He must be trying to help me."

*ROAR!*

Mickey looked back in the direction where he had seen the man talking to the creepy masks. "What was that?" he asked, running back towards the town. When he got there he saw a malnourished lion growling at the man he had seen earlier.

"Nice kitty," Doctor Facilier said, slowly backing away from the lion. 

Scar got into a crouch and prepared to pounce.

"Oh no. That man may have been suspicious, but I can't let him get attacked by a lion like that!" 

Mickey put on his hat, gaining all the magic that it granted him. Waving his hands, he placed up a magical wall in front of the Shadow Man just in time. Scar had leapt, ready to attack, but he hit the magical barrier. The witch doctor took the opportunity to vanish in a poof of smoke.

By the time Scar had recovered and looked around, he was alone.

--

Xanatos had a lot of luck with actually locating Excalibur. With any luck he could also find another powerful object in the remains of an old Greek Temple. In the time of Greek gods. He went into the temple to conduct a search..

What's this, Xanatos thought, seeing a young and muscular man inside the temple. He seemed to be talking to the statue of Zeus. How odd. But maybe I can test Excalibur now.

Xanatos pressed a button on his watch, sending a signal to a mechanical gargoyle in his helicopter. The machine came to life and took hold of the legendary sword and flew out.

*BOOM*

"What the—"

Hercules turned around and saw a robot with a sword bust into the temple, flying towards him. Before the gargoyle could attack him with the sword Hercules punched it one time, smashing it to pieces.

"What was that about?" he asked, looking at the remains of the machine and the sword on the floor.

Damn it, Xanatos thought as he ran back to his helicopter and made a getaway.

Xanatos used his one-shot item [Excalibur] on Hercules, but it failed.

--

"Hmm, that man whom I saw earlier may turn out to be if left alive. My thorns have him contained, but I think it best I kill him," Maleficent said. The dark fairy waved her hand around the green orb on her staff and it showed the image of Tarzan appeared in it. "Before the sun set on the next day, he shall prick his finger on a thorn in the forest, and die.

Just as she had finished speaking her curse, a fireball passed by her, narrowly missing her.

"Well, that was rude."

"Just my way of saying hello to a beautiful lady."

"Ha," Maleficent responded wryly. "Why are you hear Hades?"

"Oh nothing much. Just responding to your invitation my dear."

"I take it you're uninterested?"

"CORRECT! But I figured I could at least respond to you in person." Hades glided up behind Maleficent and put his arms around her. "But hey, maybe next time ya know?" 

Waving his hand, he created smoke which formed into a black flower and handed it to her. She took it.

"You always were charming, at least."

Well my dear, gotta run. Lots of plans, yada yada yada. I'm sure we'll have more time to catch up." Hades disappeared in an eruption of fire.

Maleficent cursed Tarzan, and he will die by the end of the day phase.

Hades targeted Maleficent, but the attack failed.

--

Stitch had gone insane as a result of Lilo's death. The girl who tamed him and taught him about ohana was dead, and he had lost it. Nani's suicide in the aftermath of her sister's death also helped push him over the edge. He had gone on a rampage, killing residents and tourist alike, including a young, female Chinese warrior.

​
Stitch used his one-shot, killing aiyanah [Mulan].

--

Captian Hook saw an interesting figure in the sky from his ship. He had his orders from Maleficent, but he would have some fun while doing it.

"Ready the cannon, Smee!"

"Aye Aye Captain!"

"FIRE!"

*BOOM*

The canon ball fired, hitting the flying object, which fell into water. The crocodile swam to it, ravenously devouring the victim.

"A HA HA! Well done Smee!"

*Swosh!*

"Thank You captain!" Smee turned around and didn't see the other man. "Captain?"

"Put me down, you devil!"

"Devil? How fitting," Demona said as she flew in the air with the pirate. "I believe that crocodile is still hungry. Happy swimming."

"What? NO!"

Demona dropped Hook into the water, where the crocodile quickly swam and ate him.

Legend *[???]* was faction killed by the Happily Never After Faction.

​
blacklusterseph004 [Captain Hook] was faction killed by the The Ferocious Five.

--

Doctor Facilier reappeared by the sea. That had been a close call. He didn't know what protected him, but he didn't stick around to find out.

"Hmm?"

The voodoo practitioner saw a merman holding a trident in lying on the shore, looking up at the night sky.

"How nice."

The witch doctor summoned the dark spirits, ready to give them another soul to fulfill his debt. "I got another wayward soul for ya'll. And unique too." He pointed his cane at the merman, and the masks smiled in delight as shadow spirits crept towards the merman.

"Enjoy."

​
Samavarti [King Triton] had his soul devoured by Doctor Facilier's  Friends on the Other Side.

*Day Phase 3 Begins! You may post now!*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 13, 2011)

We. Got. Fucked.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 13, 2011)

WHY STITCH NO LIKE ASIAN GIRL?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 13, 2011)

Well that was action packed.

Also reading the Stitch thing is making me sad. I want to watch that movie now 

Edit: Will we get a prologue before every day phase and will they contain hints?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

It got redirected 

Not as planned


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 13, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 13, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 13, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Edit: Will we get a prologue before every day phase and will they contain hints?



No. CR was supposed to do that write-up, but he only has access through his phone, so he told me how he wanted it to go and I wrote it for him.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2011)

So basically we got fist fucked in the ass.

Great.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 13, 2011)

Two positives to last night at least, Hook is dead so the first Mafia can't janitor their kills anymore and Hades knows who Maleficent is. He could reveal her when two more of her mafia pals are dead.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 13, 2011)

Revealing is against the rules though, so it would have to be hinted without it being obvious.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 13, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Revealing is against the rules though, so it would have to be hinted without it being obvious.


Forgot about that, that makes things a bit more difficult but still possible.

Oh and Narc this is making me depressed man.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 13, 2011)

Stitch derped and is now useless, and Mulan, Triton and probably another townie got killed. 

At least we won't have any more hidden kills now. Good riddance to the captain.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't blame it on Stitch.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 13, 2011)

"But Lightyear to the Rescue!"

The toy fired his laser at Jafar, who blocked it with his cobra staff.

"And people say I'M annoying!" Iago said.

"Don't toy around with me!"

Jafar zapped Buzz and swung his staff, blasting the toy to the ends of  the Earth.

"I do crack myself up."

"Yeah, and no one else."

​
Jafar used his daykill on Mastic [Buzz Lightyear].

*MORE ACTIONS COMING*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 13, 2011)

Geez, now the mafia will be uninhibited. Unless we have another blocker.

Do we?


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 13, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Geez, now the mafia will be uninhibited. Unless we have another blocker.
> 
> Do we?



*[vote lynch Harley Q]*

This might answer your question.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 13, 2011)

Clayton was looking over a cliff when suddenly:

*BAMF*

"I am the terror that flaps in the night. I am Darkwing—"

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"

The sudden appearance startled Clayton, making him fall over the cliff. 

"Well I just wanted to ask him for directions…"

​
Ishamael [Clayton] was killed by Darkwing Duck.

*MORE ACTIONS COMING*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 13, 2011)

*[vote lynch LB]*

What should have been done during the night phase.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 13, 2011)

Harley Q said:


> *[vote lynch Harley Q]*
> 
> This might answer your question.



Um, I don't see the point of this.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

Wait, now I do. You're one of either 3 characters, 2 of which are mafia.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to go to sleep. I will post the other actions/write-ups when I wake up.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Vote lynch SuperMike]*

Awesome blatantly hinted last phase to have gain an information in regards of this lynch. I was surprised that this vote was ignored and instead redirect the wagon on gut-based lynch. That said, info is priority over guts.
Nevertheless, Sphyer is still not off the suspicion list.

Also, I'm terribly sorry for being inactive. For anyone suspecting that I was mafia because of my activity, I can explain that it has nothing to do with games.
Any regular on msn can say that I didn't came on for 2 days.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 14, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Wait, now I do. You're one of either 3 characters, 2 of which are mafia.



I'm a character with a hidden ability, however, it will only activate if I am lynched. Even with the mafia that died this phase, the town is getting hit really hard and I promise my ability will help.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> *[Vote lynch SuperMike]*
> 
> Awesome blatantly hinted last phase to have gain an information in regards of this lynch. I was surprised that this vote was ignored and instead redirect the wagon on gut-based lynch. That said, info is priority over guts.
> Nevertheless, Sphyer is still not off the suspicion list.
> ...



Not possible. There were no night one actions. 

Also I don't believe that. You've posted in other sections.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> An announcement for a day investigation. Interesting... I didn't know that would happen
> 
> *[change vote lynch Super Mike]*
> 
> Seems like you were right after all.





Super Mike said:


> You mad because your terribleness is showing again? Boo-hoo.
> 
> At least with this I can confirm one thing. Don't know who you are but you're stupid.
> 
> I never said we need to divide our votes. I'm just saying you don't need to start a bandwagon when you know jack shit.





Awesome said:


> Except I do.





Awesome said:


> I now know why role hinting is just like communism.





Awesome said:


> hint at role
> town is stupid
> ???
> no profit




Just pointing out. Awesome's role is so blatantly obvious. SuperMike didn't put much of a convincing defense.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 14, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Not possible. There were no night one actions.
> 
> Also I don't believe that. You've posted in other sections.



There was an investigation done last 2 nights ago.. It was even written on the write up.

I'm town. Yes, I was online yesterday for few minutes but this game was on night phase yesterday so I still didn't get to post here.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Just pointing out. Awesome's role is so blatantly obvious. SuperMike didn't put much of a convincing defense.



1. I was talking to LB there lol.

2. What do I need to defend?

3. I'm supposed to believe that? You're in no position to throw stones.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

I could have sworn Super Mike died.

*[change vote lynch Super Mike]*

Back to lynching mafia.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2011)

Also just a heads up, if I don't come back after a while it's because of my laptop. I have a shitty charger that has to be replaced every few months and it's fucked again. I have 44% battery life left until I'm out and have to get another charger.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 14, 2011)

I forgot to quote your other post saying that Awesome doesn't know anything. He replied saying he does. He's hinting to have gained an information.

I don't think Awesome was pointing you out of his guts. Doesn't seemed like that's how it looked like. He repeatedly said the word "hint". He clearly has an information.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 14, 2011)

Supermike it is then*

[vote lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2011)

And Awesome, if you really are who you say you are then you've just made a terrible, terrible mistake.

Mulan is dead.

Simba is dead.

There is only only one role left that can investigate...

Mafia have many kills that move through protection....

AND RAPUNZEL IS FUCKING DEAD. 

You can't be revived. Why on earth would you expose yourself so goddamn early?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

Why are you not denying that I caught you, scum. Proceed with the lynch.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm saying your terrible play is about to harm the town. You're about to lynch a townie and you, supposedly our most powerful role, is now fucking useless because you won't make it to tomorrow's day phase. You've just fucked us all.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

Super Mike does seem mafia.. this seems too easy though  

lol whatevs

*[vote lynch super mike]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

If I am who you think I am, as well as others, just accept that you were caught. Your mafia team will probably kill me anyway.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2011)

What about me seems mafia? 

I've done nothing out of the ordinary. And I really hope you're not Mr. Mouse. If you were WHY would you reveal this instead of using your abilities to take out mafia? 

You're either crafty ass mafia trying to set me up or incredibly dumb. 

*[VOTE LYNCH AWESOME]*

He's not who he's claiming. Wolf in rodent's clothing.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 14, 2011)

"Well," spoke Maleficent, "there is another whom I should be sure to deal with. This cat enjoys giving others riddles to with clues, so I should be sure he is out of the way for a while."

In her green orb Maleficent was watching a grinning cat.

Preparing her Forest of Thorns, she sent the fog through the sky, traveling at a fast speed until it reached overhead.

"Oh dear, this simply won't do," said the Cheshire Cat, observing the cloud overhead. "It won't do, but I will."

The cat's body disappeared, leaving behind a wide grin before that vanished too, just before the first bolt of lightning fell from the cloud, growing a forest of thorns around Demona, who had been flying low, trapping her there.

Maleficent used her Forest of Thorns.

Maleficent's roleblock was redirected to Demona.

--

"Master, there are animals on the path up ahead."

"Oh really?" Mozenrath said as his eel flew back to him after searching out the land. "Well, Xanatos did say to kill anyone who could get in our way."

Mozenrath used his gauntlet to blast energy into the ground, carving two pieces of rock out of the ground and making them float into his hand.

"And even if he didn't, I just want to keep myself entertained." Mozenrath laughed and raised his gloved hand in the air, firing a huge burst of magic into the air, sending the rocks soaring into the sky.

--

Timon and Pumbaa we still sitting beside the landslide which had buried their best friend's body. They continued to mourn him, and they were so saddened that they didn't see to glowing rocks flying towards them until the crashed into the ground.

"What was that?" Timon asked.

The two glowing rocks floated back up into the air and started attracted other rocks like a magnet, until they formed giant hands.

"Better question," Pumbaa asked, "what is THAT!"

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"

The stone hands flew towards the pig and meerkat, who both started running. Pumbaa was much faster than Timon, who never had the chance to jump on the warthog.

"Run Pumbaa, RUN!"

The hands caught up with Timon and threw him into the air. As he came down the hands clapped together with Timon between them, crushing him. The force made the stone hands crumble into dust.

Pumbaa's head started to spin. Timon and Simba were both gone, his best friends dead. They were the only two who ever accepted him in his life, and they had just died horrible deaths.

What would he do? How could he go on? He couldn't.

Pumbaa saw a bush and recognized the berries on it. They were poisonous. A life without his friends wasn't worth living.

With that thought, Pumbaa began to eat the poison berries.

​
Platinum [Timon] was murdered by Mozenrath.
Darth Nihilus [Pumbaa] committed suicide in response to Timon's death.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

You still haven't denied being mafia. It's kind of impossible given my information, but what can you do.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYZVSZRwmYQ[/YOUTUBE]​
Now I am going to sleep. I decided to at least get that out of the way, because I have work tomorrow.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes I have, but let me explicitly state it for you; I am a townie.

There's no way this is credible. You're lying about your role and you know it. I doubt you're in a mafia. They wouldn't be this ambitious so early, especially since they hold all the power. So you must be an independent. You mentioned a redirected action, so I have an idea of who you are now.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

Mafia will probably kill me anyway. I role hinted discreetly, but I guess not discreetly enough.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2011)

You're probably right. They did kill WAD and he was an independent too 

Birds of a feather, birds of a feather.

Edit: Battery life is reeeally low now


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

Continue with the lynch though. He is mafia.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 14, 2011)

BTW, you all should watch that video I posted above. Not a lot of people have seen it and it is simply hilarious.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not mafia, but he is a confirmed independent. I have a feeling he's so open about his "role" because he's not among us mortals, if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SUPER MIKE]*



Narcissus said:


> BTW, you all should watch that video I posted above. Not a lot of people have seen it and it is simply hilarious.





Original is better tho. >.>


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2011)

smh I should have known it was only a matter of time. Just when I thought I could avoid these kind of death's in mafia games here we go again. It's tough shit, but I gotta deal with for I am not the first nor last to be towned

Won't be back for possibly a day or so because of my computer situation. Hopefully the lynch will go the other way.

_Don't believe his lies._


----------



## Legend (Jun 14, 2011)

love the write ups narc/dead


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2011)

...
**


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 14, 2011)

Really people, I suggest you lynch me. I can actually kill several mafia at once that way. Trust me on this.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

Harley Q. This isn't a closed setup. The roles and descriptions are present so what you're doing isn't even hinting but all out revealing and hinting isn't even allowed itself. 
I'm not tryng to lecture but I'd advise you to stop before you get modkilled and we lose more town members.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 14, 2011)

ACTUALLY, I will point something out: there _is_ a character in this game with a hidden ability.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2011)

Uhm...okay.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 14, 2011)

lol nice job stitch


----------



## Arishem (Jun 14, 2011)

You aren't 'ohana.
*[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 14, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay, enough reaction fishing. He would have admitted to mafia by now.

*[change vote lynch LB]*

Let's actually get mafia this phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Gig (Jun 14, 2011)

[VOTE LYNCH Super Mike] I would say we have some concrete foundation for beliving he is Mafia with Awesome's hint of investigation, but Awesome is acting quite strange pushing for SMs lynch then changing back to LB.



Awesome said:


> Okay, enough reaction fishing. He would have admitted to mafia by now.


Why would he admit to being Mafia ? Just because he was called out on potentially being Mafia ?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow what am I watching?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome... 
You've hinted at a role we thought you are and now everything seemed to be a lot clearer.
You're not really the role you're hinting at.

I'm positive that you pointing out Super Mike was just a gut based suspicious and you made a fake hint as a cop as a way of reaction fishing. Also, if you are the role that I thought you are, then SM shouldn't be a mafia, he should be an SK yet according to you, he was a mafia.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 14, 2011)

I was going to vote for super mike, but seeing the last post from Awesome now I am not so sure about it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome's story doesn't add up.


----------



## Koi (Jun 14, 2011)

Just checking in before work, but I'll be around to post more later.  Awesome is looking a bit sketchy tho.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I DON'T THINK I LIKE THIS GAME ANYMORE


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome, state your case. I'm willing to listen.

*[Vote lynch Awesome]*

Because, as I said earlier, your story doesn't add up and Ivy called you out on it.


----------



## Hero (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*


I'm going to sheep this phase. Hopefully Awesome's hint at his role is right.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2011)

Posting from my phon.

Awesome already changed his story. I'm innocent and he never investigated me. I don't even think he's disneys king.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah Awesome can't keep it together, so gonna have to go with him

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Sajin (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

I was reaction fishing as somebody else said. It was a gut based suspicion that and I interrogated with force. I have hinted to my actual role though.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm catching up with stuff I've missed and I find Awesome to be suspicious too.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

Is Tarzan the only one who can redirect actions?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

And your case on me? I'm "confirmed mafia"? How so? I'm not the one changing up my story and claiming "reaction fishing" when caught.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

Since when did I call you confirmed mafia? I said we might as well lynch mafia, which implies I suspect you. For one, you were heavily defending Sphyer, of which you typically do as mafia. "Honor among thieves you call it." I'm too lazy to post quotes and respond to them accordingly because I have things to do, but I'm sure others can deduce the same thing if they reread.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

Even if you were reaction fishing, you still lied and the reasoning in your posts aren't adding up. You can't be town, Awesome.

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know what's so hard to understand about reaction fishing. And I already role hinted at my role more than three times this game, and further hinted at it not too long ago. If you want to know I'm town, go through my posts this phase and pick up the role hints. Otherwise, town. You aren't lynching much. Just an unfortunate now useless player who's ideals were snatched away by Tarzan or some other redirection. If Tarzan didn't target me, LB is the nexus. However, if he did target me I have no reason to switch my vote from LB.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll be logging out soon, so I search your hints when I come back in 4 or so hours.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Since when did I call you confirmed mafia? I said we might as well lynch mafia, which implies I suspect you. For one, you were heavily defending Sphyer, of which you typically do as mafia. "Honor among thieves you call it." I'm too lazy to post quotes and respond to them accordingly because I have things to do, but I'm sure others can deduce the same thing if they reread.



Pretty much when you voted me and said let's get actual mafia this phase, with the implication I was acutal mafia. Can't get any clearer than that.

I have standards, Awesome. I think it's despicable if people try to lynch someone who hasn't even posted yet, especially if they've just replaced in. Did it for WAD, did it for myself, did it for Sphyer. I'm not selective in who I do it for, regardless of faction. 

And I've never known you to be lazy and say you weren't going to provide evidence. You do so against Xerces in the MSN chat all the time, and always back up your points, i.e. even forging the PM in the Generic game to help me prove WAD was mafia. Now you're suddenly "too lazy"? Along with misleading hints, as Ivy suggested? It doesn't add up, Awesome.

Edit: And you're not supposed to point out any role someone may have, i.e. my being a nexus. WAD almost got modkilled for pointing out MG was Rapunzel.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

1. Your standards also include not betraying your team.
2. It's not exactly laziness, but rather I have things to do in a short amount of time to do them today.
3. The hints were purposely misleading for others to pick up on them so that town would actually notice it was just reaction fishing.
4. That was an ability I mentioned, not a role.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

1.) I'm rather treacherous when scum, Awesome. Unity is key initially, than, provided I live further on (which I rarely do), I play pro-town. Always. As independent, as mafia. Unless, of course, I have a really awesome role like Misa. 

2.) So, an excuse of sorts. Right.

3.) Or it was you being caught and now backpedaling.

4.) It's also the description of the role in generic terms, so yes, it should probably count. I don't want you modkilled, though.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

I highly suggest actually reading all my posts and picking up on my hints. It might actually help, provided I can't point out my own hints otherwise I would get modkilled.


----------



## Gig (Jun 14, 2011)

[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Awesome]As I noted before he is being very suspicious with his constant vote changing, it doesn't help his case that he outright lied about Super Mike.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

I guess townies can't differentiate between scumhunting and being scum nowadays. Don't come crying to me when LB flips scum.

Modkill get. I'm stitch.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2011)

Welp.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 14, 2011)

You choosed a modkill instead of trying to prove your innocence?........


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

I have my reasons. Listening to me would have been the far better option but town was all nope.avi

Listening to and following me provides results.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I guess townies can't differentiate between scumhunting and being scum nowadays. Don't come crying to me when LB flips scum.
> 
> Modkill get.



Oh for the love of god... 
You, sir, are an idiot. smh


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

I have my reasons. I don't have much time to argue as to why LB is mafia, and I would have ran out of time, I would get lynched and mafia profits. Best way around it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Super Mike]*

Back to square one?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

He's town. It seems mafia is backpedaling now. You know I'm not who town thought I was, so why go to lynch someone who has nothing against him?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

You sure he's town? No point in lying if you're getting modkilled, so I'll trust you.

*[Vote no lynch]*

Until mod tells us what he's going to do about this. :/


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm confirmed townie. I say trust me on this issue. I know her meta and the way she handles being mafia. It's glaringly obvious she's mafia at this point.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

Your being town wouldn't solidify my being mafia. It'd just make you seem  rash and derpish for getting a modkill to try and strengthen your case.  Especially when you had no evidence and are just going off what you believe to be obvious. If I was mafia and you knew it, you'd've been gunning for my death, note Mike's.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

I actually planned on going after you first. I abandoned scumhunting Mike until Ivy brought it up again. I just took advantage of a situation to scumhunt, of which I deduced he was not scum. As far as you go, you are acting just like you do as mafia. 

Lynch it with fire.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

Why does this always happen to me? People get themselves modkilled and in the process, place a hit on my head. Then some idiot goes and attacks me during the night and I always die.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 14, 2011)

I wouldn't get myself modkilled and place a hit on you without being completely confident. This is my first time doing so in my history of mafia games.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have my reasons. I don't have much time to argue as to why LB is mafia, and I would have ran out of time, I would get lynched and mafia profits. Best way around it.



Whatever those reasons are, they're retarded.
Your actions benefit scum more than they do town...


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

I do think LB could make a fabulous Maleficent...

But is she really mafia? Awesome you lost your credibility. I hope you know how to build it again.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 14, 2011)

spite get
enjoy whats coming
i dont even care if it was a redirect

/dead


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

You were confident that town would be competent this game.

We saw your thoughts on how that turned out.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 14, 2011)

I had no idea the phase started...am I dead b/c I didn't get a PM.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch legendary beauty]
*
.

Edit: Apparently i'm dead lol .

Well thanks for the game Narc.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

Wait a sec...awesome was hinting at stitch or something, but then he hinted at hades right? And hades targetted maleficent but it failed....

Then awesome said LB was mafia....


*[vote lynch legendary beauty]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the hit on my head.  Some dying fuck always has to point at me for some reason. Whatever.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

For fuck's sake, Awesome. I read back and thought you were hinting Hades or Stitch, but did you really have to get yourself modkilled to place a target on someone who you're not even 100% sure is mafia because you never targeted her? 

Wow, Awesome. Just... wow.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*



Stringer Bell said:


> I had no idea the phase started...am I dead b/c I didn't get a PM.



You're alive.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome got modkilled?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

He's about to be. Whether Stitch or Hades, nobody's allowed to reveal even if it's fake.

I'm disappointed, really.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

Let's hope he's Hades, then. And if he was hades, then we know LB is maleficent, since he targetted maleficent earlier. 
It all turns out well in the end if he's hades!


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

Hence why I'm withholding my vote until the modkill.

Btw, 4000 POSTS!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 14, 2011)

i still need to catch up on this but i do find it odd that lb is still alive. usually she'd be one of the first to die. she might be mafia. it's the same logic that applied to blaze.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

So if I'm not dead, I'm mafia.

Not true. As mafia, I'm usually killed off early. As town, people don't target me as though they magically know I'm town and mafia generally doesn't either.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

LB you do seem pretty scumish. You smell like legendary scumfish!


They way you've been acting, no defense, all side-comments, no hunting, 

So unlike you.
When you're town, you bet that youre town and make a huge deal out of it. 

But here iv accused you and you've been accused and you're like not worried at all lol. You haven't even been all on the denfense or anything like how you normally are.

I wonder, is this nonchalant air of yours due to the fact that you can't die till 3 of your lackeys are dead, maleficent? 
2 are gone, we need one more to kill you, don't we? Is that why youre not worried?

Adding to what awesome has said, 

This is why I think you're mafia.

*[vote lynch legendarybeauty]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

I would be much more worried if I were Maleficent, Azn. Two teammates would be dead, if I were lynched, I'd be found out, and then it'd only be a matter of time before I die. Which means I'd be doing everything to redirect the suspicions. 

You're trusting the word of a player who broke the rules and role-revealed because he was tired of towning, and he was pointing the finger at Super Mike. Then, when he dies, he points the finger at me. His words and actions didn't add up. It seemed like a last ditch effort to incriminate me, based on zero evidence.

I'd like to see if people are really going to lynch me off that incredibly weak case. Maybe I'll just role-reveal and have myself modkilled like Awesome to prevent the rampant stupidity.

And legendary scumfish wasn't funny. Not in the slightest.

Your logic doesn't add up either. Awesome already revealed as Stitch. He didn't target Maleficent, only Hades did. Don't hold your breath to have him turn up as Hades, and in turn make me appear Maleficent. It won't happen, and now you're just grasping at straws. :l


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

LB, we don't need another reveal. That'll completely kill my interest in this game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd really rather not to, but I'm starting to see why Awesome did it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

Iv never even read what awesome wrote about you, I'm just going by the fact that people say he's hinted as hades, and that hades targetted maleficent and that awesome supposedly said your scum now.

Either way, its only an excuse I can use to have you lynched. I have no proof that you are mafia. I should have no reason to believe so. But iv had a feeling you are maleficent since the game started. I know I can't start a wagon on you without having to fight back your retorts, but because of awesome's actions, I can use them to help lead more suspicion on you and maybe have other people lead a lynch against you. If only to see if my suspicions were correct.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

He already revealed as Stitch. Who had absolutely no interaction with Maleficent. Plus, you claim you haven't read anything and are going off other people's reactions.

Your points still don't add up. And if you ever had a case, you threw it in the garbage just now.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

Exacta! (Lol sorry I just had to use it) 

I just said, I have no reason besides my suspicion on you 

I just used what awesome said to try to use it against u or something
But apparently he's stitch..


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

Tempted to vote you.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

My attempt to have you lynched failed...


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

Epic fail. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Azn]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Vote lynch AznKuchikiChick]*

Miserable attempt, by your own admission.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

And by trying with poor effort I am thus voted for a death... 

hm now why am I being voted for eh? 

For trying based off of my suspicions? I still think you're mafia.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I guess townies can't differentiate between scumhunting and being scum nowadays. Don't come crying to me when LB flips scum.
> 
> Modkill get. I'm stitch.



............................................________
....................................,.-??...................``~.,
.............................,.-?...................................?-.,
.........................,/...............................................?:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:?........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....?~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....?~,_........?~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......?=,_.......?-,_.......,.-~-,},.~?;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......?=-._......?;,,./`..../?............../
...,,,___.\`~,......?~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-?
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


brb, doing a write-up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol, Azn. You made a miserable attempt to lynch me based off nothing, and you admitted it yourself. That's anti-town behaviour. Plus, it's lulzy to see what you would continue to fail to do.

in b4 you're a mafia member.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
> .............................,.-”...................................“-.,
> .........................,/...............................................”:,
> ...





And so it comes.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

I tried lynching you because I believe you to be mafia. It's not based off of nothing, I just used what I could to try to create evidence that could cause the rest of town to vote for you as well.

How exactly is that anti-town?! I try to get someone I believe to be suspicious and possible mafia lynched and that's supposedly 'mafia' behavior? 

even now you reek of mafia. you've been too relaxed. You haven't even defended yourself, you're just using my confession of wanting to lynch you as an excuse for me being wrong and you being innocent or whatever. As if the way i attempt to have you lynched equates to your innocense. Well I confessed myself about how I know my reasons and attempts to lynch you are cheap, and you using that as an excuse to confirm yourself as not mafia is just as cheap.

You haven't defended yourself at all, so do it now! Prove why you arent mafia! Put my suspicions to rest! Why aren't you betting that your town and that townies so dumb for thinking ur mafia and that all hope is lost for town like you do in other games? Why?

It is that 'why' that brews my suspicions of you.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 14, 2011)

_The bells toll ominously; someone's final hour is at hand…_

"Experiment 626 has gone completely insane due to little girl's death. Though it pains me to say it, we must put him down!" Jumba said.

Jumba had gathered together all of the other hundreds of experiments, all of whom were prepared to stop their now wild sibling at all costs, no matter how painful it was to them.

Pleakly stood in the corner crying from his one eye, while Gantu prepared his ray gun.

"Let's go!"

At Jumba's command everyone moved out to track their cousin and friend down, hoping that he would join Lilo in Heaven.

​
Awesome [Stitch] has been modkilled.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome for LVP.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

lol, if he was so sure super mike was mafia why didn't he just kill him using his one-shot lol


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2011)

Chill out guys. Go easy on him. I so wish I can give you all pointers about what happened.

Thanks for game, Narc.

/Game Dead


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 14, 2011)

RIP lilo&stitch 


hmm..pointers..maybe we should take your partners word for it..


*[vote lynch super mike]*


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, I've missed alot.

WASSUP PEOPLES!


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And your case on me? I'm "confirmed mafia"? How so? I'm not the one changing up my story and claiming "reaction fishing" when caught.





Awesome said:


> Since when did I call you confirmed mafia? I said we might as well lynch mafia, which implies I suspect you. For one, you were heavily defending Sphyer, of which you typically do as mafia. "Honor among thieves you call it." I'm too lazy to post quotes and respond to them accordingly because I have things to do, but I'm sure others can deduce the same thing if they reread.





JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Even if you were reaction fishing, you still lied and the reasoning in your posts aren't adding up. You can't be town, Awesome.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Awesome]*




>.>


Awesome said:


> I don't know what's so hard to understand about reaction fishing. And I already role hinted at my role more than three times this game, and further hinted at it not too long ago. If you want to know I'm town, go through my posts this phase and pick up the role hints. Otherwise, town. You aren't lynching much. Just an unfortunate now useless player who's ideals were snatched away by Tarzan or some other redirection. If Tarzan didn't target me, LB is the nexus. However, if he did target me I have no reason to switch my vote from LB.





Awesome said:


> I guess townies can't differentiate between scumhunting and being scum nowadays. Don't come crying to me when LB flips scum.
> 
> Modkill get. I'm stitch.





LegendaryBeauty said:


>



She seems to be enjoying this.


LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Super Mike]*
> 
> Back to square one?


She wants to lynch Super Mike despite no credible reason.

When Awesome says Super Mike is town, she quickly changes her vote.

Soooooooooo
this looks like mafia behavior to me.

*[Vote Lynch LEgendaryBeauty]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 15, 2011)

YES finally someone who sees

*[vote lynch legendary beauty]*


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> LB, we don't need another reveal. That'll completely kill my interest in this game.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'd really rather not to, but I'm starting to see why Awesome did it.


Yeah mafia hate hinting to their role, eh JTG?

Should and when LB flips mafia, go for JTG.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh Awesome died...well that's not helpful

*[Change Vote Lynch LEgendaryBeauty]

*may change


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2011)

*Incoming Action*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2011)

NegaDuck stood on top of a high tower of a magnificent church, watching as a hunchback rang the bells, crafting beautiful music.

"Hmm, this church looks like a safe place to hide. No one would ever look for me here?"

"Not so fast!" Blue smoke appeared, and Darkwing Duck revealed himself. "I finally tracked you down, and now it's time for you to go back to jail," Darkwing said, swishing his cape in dramatic fashion.

"We'll see about that!"

"Let's get dangerous."

With that the two nemesis began to fight with each other.

--

Mickey Mouse wandered through the streets of a large city, having fled there after saving that man from the lion. He still had no clue as to what was going on, so he was hoping he could find some answers here. This seemed to be a well-populated city, unlike the town he was in last.

Mickey stopped when he heard the sound of loud bells. They seemed to be ringing throughout the entire city. "What beautiful music," Mickey observed, and went in search of the source. He came upon the bell tower, where he saw two figures fighting. "Oh no! I should help them like I helped that man, but which one? How do I know one of them isn't evil?"

The violence between the two of them escalated, forcing Mickey to stop thinking about the situation and take action. Drawing power from his magical hat, Mickey enchanted a nearby broomstick, which instantly sprung to life and took hold of an axe.

--

"No matter how hard you try, justice will always prevail!" Darkwing Duck said, having just subdued NegaDuck. He never noticed the living broom blindside him from behind with an axe?

NegaDuck has copied Quasimodo.

​
Mickey Mouse has killed JirayatheGallant [Darkwing Duck].


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 15, 2011)

Darkwing. 

smh Mickey. Just... smh.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 15, 2011)

When did Super Mike became a confirmed town?
Because Awesome doesn't really have an info or because he gives a town vibes on his posts?

*[Change Vote lynch Sphyer] *:33
He already posted in this phase, is he still immune?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2011)

Super Mike isn't confirmed anything. Nobody is confirmed anything.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

Seems like Mickey Mouse doesn't like Ducks.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh look, JTG was just a concerned townie, just like I am when I'm being bandwagoned off no evidence. 

Edit: Nevermind, that was JtG


----------



## Mastic (Jun 15, 2011)

Shit, I died.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey mouse, why the hell is Facilier still alive?


----------



## Gig (Jun 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Hey mouse, why the hell is Facilier still alive?


Facilier has a role powerful enough to keep the Mafia's night kill occupied, he's also only an independent meaning an alliance with the town would be within his intrest since I doubt the Mafia will allow him to live since he is a large theat to them being a cop and vigilante. 

Though he may be also be minor theat to the town like any vigilante since even a pro town Vig can kill townies by accident but if he is actively hunting Mafia to seek his own win condition it may be beneficial for Mikey to protect him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2011)

smh
Mouses gonna mouse


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 15, 2011)

Mickey protecting a serial killer. 

As long as he's following orders in town's best interests.


----------



## Federer (Jun 15, 2011)

I missed so much. 

Are there any confirmed scum or town? I need to read the phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome revealed as Stitch and cleared Super Mike.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, sorry for the hold up, but I didn't have the energy to do an end-phase write-up last night. Locking the votes now, and I will be ending the phase soon.


----------



## Federer (Jun 15, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SAGEMASTER]*

Like the last time, I have no other suspects.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 15, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> When did Super Mike became a confirmed town?
> Because Awesome doesn't really have an info or because he gives a town vibes on his posts?
> 
> *[Change Vote lynch Sphyer] *:33
> He already posted in this phase, is he still immune?



I'm not confirmed, and neither are you or anyone else for that matter.

Somewhere along the line I think people forgot how these games worked. You can't just vote for someone and expect them to prove their innocence. That's not it works lol. YOU have to prove why their guilty. Especially when you, or anyone for that matter isn't confirmed. Any other shit that is pulled is blind faith, and often that's our only option.

/randomobviousrant

*[CHANGE VOTE SAJIN]*

He's just voting and leaving. But he's not the only one.




Sajin said:


> *[Change vote lynch Awesome]*





Bioness said:


> Supermike it is then*
> 
> [vote lynch Super Mike]*





AznKuchikiChick said:


> Super Mike does seem mafia.. this seems too easy though
> 
> lol whatevs
> 
> *[vote lynch super mike]*





Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch Super Mike]*





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*





Arishem said:


> You aren't 'ohana.
> *[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*



Fuck you all. So easy to fucking sway. I suggest these people are targeted/lynched in the very near future. They aren't good for us to keep around. They're either mafia or lazy ass townies.

Edit: LB did it too.

Edit 2: This phase isn't much longer and I'm still leading for votes. Fuck.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 15, 2011)

Epic scumread, Mickey. I was on a roll, too. 

/dead


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 15, 2011)

Phase already closed. lol.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 15, 2011)

Ah                                shit.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2011)

Tarzan looked through the bush of thorns that surrounded him and saw the sun was setting. He had been trapped in there for too long. It was time to try and escape, but the thorns were so thick that it nearly impossible, even for someone as agile as him. And it really did prove to be impossible when Tarzan's first movement resulted in him pricking his finger on a thorn. Tarzan's body became limp and he fell into the thorns, the thorns which now became his tomb.

​
Sajin [Tarzan] fell to Maleficent's curse. 

--

Demona, who was also trapped within another forest of thorns, saw something in the growing on one of the vines. It was an apple. Plucking it, she began to fell a strong compulsion to eat it.

"Now that's not a good idea."

Demona stopped and looked around, not seeing anyone.

"But then, can an idea be good or bad? They aren't living things, you know."

"Who's there? Show yourself, or I will rip you to pieces," the gargoyle threatened, eyes glowing white.

"Why I've been here all along! You've just been looking in all the wrong places."

Demona turned her head and saw that a grinning cat had appeared. "Who are you?"

"I know a certain someone who likes to ask that question. But in this case, it's not the right one. The question is, what are you eating? You shouldn't."

"Go away," Demona growled, finding herself annoyed by the strange cat.

"Very well," the Cheshire Cat responded, fading away.

With the distraction gone, the compulsion to eat the apple returned and Demona took a bite from the apple.

Demona has eaten the poison apple and will die by the end of the night phase.

--

"See here the vile vermin who claims to be a god! There is but one God, and He is jealous!"

Judge Claude Frollo stood on high and shouted to a large mob of people who latched onto his fiery words. The crowd had circled around one person, a man with pale blue skin and fire for hair. Hades watched the spectacle with an amused face. 

"Now I say unto you, we must send this blaspheming demon back to hell where he belongs, in the name of our Lord!"

The crowd shouted and charged towards the Greek god, who's body erupted into red flames, turning the entire mob into ashes. 

"Better luck next time preacher man," Hades said, disappearing in another burst of flame.

Judge Frollo redirected the lynch onto Hades, but it failed.

*Night Phase Begins. No more talking.*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 16, 2011)

The night phase will be extended as I have work today.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyway, I'll be opening the day phase shortly.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2011)

Let's see what's the damage


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

Scar rested in the comforting stealth of some bushes. Maleficent was a bit demanding for a human, especially to a rightful king, but none of that mattered to him. What did matter was the news that she had given him. Simba was dead, which settled things for him. With Simba out of the way, he could take over without any problems.

In the distance Scar heard footsteps. Peering through the bushes he saw a young woman walking along the path.

How nice, diner, Scar thought. Of course, once he was officially back on top the lionesses would be doing the hunting for him, but this was fine for right now. Besides, he needed a way to work off his excitement for the time being. With an evil smile Scar jumped out from his hiding place.

"Whoa there," Pocahontas said. "We are all one with one another, connected through the Earth. Different colors of the wind. I'm sure we understand…"

Whoever she is, she is clearly insane, thought Scar before pouncing on the Indian girl.

​
Princess Ivy [Pocahontas] has been faction killed by the Happily Never After Faction.

--

Mozenrath fired blasts of energy from his gauntlet at a fleeing foe. This guy was just annoying to him.

The man ran forward, barely dodging the attacks until he came o a ledge. Jumping up on it, he turned back.

"You will always remember this as the day that you almost—"

Another energy blast surged past him, making him lose balance and he fell over the legde.

"What an irritating guy," Mozenrath said, walking away.

Below Jack Sparrow had managed to catch the ledge with his hands and pulled himself backup.

"That was close," he commented, brushing himself off. "Hmm, what's this?"Jack saw an item sitting over to the left of himself and picked it up. It was a statue of a small monkey. "Well that's interesting."

The Ferocious Five Faction tried to faction kill Jack Sparrow, but due to his [Evasion] ability it failed. Another attack will kill him.

Jack Sparrow found the Time Monkey. He may undue an action for one phase.

--

"H—Help me…"

Princess Jasmine was badly injured, and started crawling away. Scar was still itching to kill someone, even after the other girl, and this one would do.

A loud roar was heard that didn't come from Scar, causing the big cat to look up. Rajah leapt out in front of Jasmine protectively. 

Hmpf, Scar thought. There was no use in getting in a fight and risking injury for a mere bonus kill. Scar turned around to leave. He had had enough for the night.

As soon as the lion was gone Rajah stopped growling and went to Jasmine's side.

"Thank you, Rajah," she said, petting her pet. "Just let me rest…"

The tiger lied down with her as she passed out from her injuries, purring sadly.

Princess Jasmine was roleblocked by Scar.

--

A Forest of Thorns cleared, revealing the body of a gargoyle. Demona lied there motionless.

​
Bioness [Demona] fell into a death-like sleep from eating the poison apple.

--

"So, I hear you're the one I should thank for killing Kind Triton," Ursula said in what was supposed to be a sweet voice.

Doctor Facilier stood, holding his cane in one hand. "Well, let's just say that I watched while he had an… unfortunate accident."

"Poor unfortunate soul," Ursula remarked, snickering. "While I am grateful, there is another matter I must ask you about."

"No need. I can see it all, you're dreams of ruling the seas. It's a special gift of mine. You want the trident that Triton had, right?"

"Glad you already know, so we can cut right to it. Where is it?"

"Sorry to say it's gone. But maybe I can get it back for ya'll. Would you like to make a deal? Think of it. Everything you ever wanted, you ever dreamed, I can give it to you, so you can finally have your happily ever after."

Ursula started to laugh. "Let me compliment you. You're very good at talking people into dirty deals, but so am I. I'm talented myself. I know better than to make any kind of deal like that. But how's this for a deal? Give me the trident and I'll let you live."

Facilier smirked. "Very well."

A large mask appeared and opened it's mouth. The trident began to flow forward from it.

"There, all you have to do is reach in and take it."

"Finally!" Ursula shouted, not realizing the danger. Ursula reached into the mouth of he mask and took hold of the powerful object, but found she couldn't pull it out. "What?"

"Sorry to say that it isn't so easy. But look at it this way: you get to help me."

The trident was pulled back through the mask, taking a screaming octopus with it. 

​
Doctor Facilier has sacrificed Ultimate Deathsaurer [Ursula] to his friends.

--

Hades launched a fireball at Doctor Facilier, but Mickey's magic protected the Shadow Man once more, saving him from the attack.

*Day Phase Begins. You may Post!*


----------



## Hero (Jun 17, 2011)

Someone kill me


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2011)

The part where rajah goes on a lion vs tiger fight and the bit where ursula gets trolled by facilier is so epic to imagine it almost makes up the itbit where Stitch got euthanized a few pages back


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Mafia are falling like flies.


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Super Mike] *

I'm 100% certain he is Mafia


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2011)

Didn't awesome clear him for some reason? Right before he got put to sleep for it?

I'll lulz if it's true.


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not the type of person to push for a lynch unless I'm 100% sure, as proven a few pages back when I suspected Rotfcopter but opted not to try and go for a lynch since I had no concrete proof he was mafia. (My suspicions proved unfounded BTW) 

Here though I'm 110% sure that Super Mike is scum.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome did say he was 100% sure Mike was town, and I see no reason for him to lie, given his alignment and modkill. Then again, I'm not sure how he came across such information.


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *Awesome did say he was 100% sure Mike was town,* and I see no reason for him to lie, given his alignment and modkill. Then again, I'm not sure how he came across such information.


Because Awesome is stupid when it comes to Mafia games, his reason was because Super Mike didn't admit to being Mafia when the Wagon on him was in full bloom. 

My reasons for beliving super mike is Mafia are far more concrete than that but sadly the rules prevent me from telling you my reason.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Gig said:


> Because Awesome is stupid when it comes to Mafia games, *his reason was because Super Mike didn't admit to being Mafia when the Wagon on him was in full bloom. *
> 
> My reasons for beliving super mike is Mafia are far more concrete than that but sadly the rules prevent me from telling you my reason.



Fair enough. Like to be fair, though, and hear his side. Bandwagoning with one side of the story always sucks, especially if it's insincere, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

He is more than welcome to defend himself, but unlike awesome I'm positive he is Mafia, you also seem quite protective of Mike LB, before now you haven't objected to many wagons, only 3 upto now, one was yourself which was understanderble, the other was Mio and finally Super Mikes. 

All the wagon's you haven't objected too have turned out to be townies.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

Marco said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*



Though I don't trust LB and have a slight suspision of her motives, I request that you change your vote to super mike since I can gurantee a positive resuilt for the town with his death, with LB all we're doing is radnomly stabbing the dark hoping for a resuilt.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

And Mickey can't use his daykill...

Fine. *[VOTE LYNCH Super Mike]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

He'd better turn up mafia or it's your ass you realize? Given though you do seem absolutely certain. If you even display a hint of doubt after this my vote changes.

*[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> He'd better turn up mafia or it's your ass you realize? Given though you do seem absolutely certain. If you even display a hint of doubt after this my vote changes.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*



Indeed I understand the consequences if my claims prove false.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Gig said:


> He is more than welcome to defend himself, but unlike awesome I'm positive he is Mafia, you also seem quite protective of Mike LB, before now you haven't objected to many wagons, only 3 upto now, one was yourself which was understanderble, the other was Mio and finally Super Mikes.
> 
> All the wagon's you haven't objected too have turned out to be townies.



I was willing to give each of them a chance to defend themselves, actually. I simply said the same for Mike. Mine, as you said, was natural to defend myself. Mio's/Sphyer's was because people were going to lynch him before he could even get a word in. Hardly fair.

I'm all about fair, Gig. It makes the game much more interesting.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm guessing any information that Gig has supposedly found came rather recently, like last night phase.

However I'm having trouble understanding where that information came from. There were no townie actions last night. Both mafias acted and so did the voodoo man. Now, only one of those actions could give you information that no one else knew. 

-HNA mafia killed so we all know those results.
-Demona was killed by the apple.
-Facilier killed and we all know those results.

So we have 3 scenarios for you.

-Jack Sparrow was targeted but could not be killed. Information one person has, they know who Jack Sparrow is.
-Scar roleblocked Jasmine, so that is the information of not one person, but the HNA mafia.
-Finally we have Faciler who was targeted by Hades. Hades knows who Facilier is.

Faciler is not mafia though, so that last option is no good for your case. 

So we're left with two option. And neither could point to your target being a part of the mafia. I'm taking into account all of the night actions, and I'm not sure where your information is coming from. It would be in the write-up.

tl;dr you're lying.

*[VOTE LYNCH GIG]*


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

My dear Mike I'm not suggesting your Faciler, I even made a post a few pages back saying Mikey should protect Facilier so that he can help the town deal with you scum since it is beneficial to both parties. 

As for my information it came during the day phase and it is pretty much the most accurate information one can receive about someone else in the game so I'm quite sure about 110% that you're Mafia


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

This is getting good.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

There's no mafia targeted last day phase either

Clayton was killed. So I'm really wondering where you're getting this from now/


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

Not last day phase Mike


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay. Day 1 nothing happened.

Day 2: Still no mafia victims in any of the write-ups. What are you getting at and why are you lying?


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

I would never lie Mike I pride myself on my honesty, and I must say your argument screams of desperation, since you're now resorting to calling me a lier. 

You're also going quite far backwards on the day phases my information came quite recently, actually it came about 1 minute before I declared you to be 110% certified mafia


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

How is it an act of desperation? I've just used process of elimination and nothing points to you telling the truth. Absolutely nothing. If you're not going to tell the truth at least make sure you can at least make it seem like you are.


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

I would happliy tell you how I came upon my infomation sadly, doing so would resuilt in me getting mod killed for role revealing, I also find revealing ones role or someone elses outright to be a distasteful and dishonorable tactic.

I'd also like to point out a flaw in your argument, in that not all abilities are posted in the write up, if you want I can point out a few obvious abilities that haven't been posted in the write ups


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

It wouldn't make a difference I'm afraid. Because I still wouldn't believe you. But I'm sure with how hard you're coming for me with seemingly no evidence or alibi at all, that you're not town and I stand by that. If you turn up otherwise then I'm willing to walk away from this game, but I'm sure I'm right.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Gig]*

I'll believe his honesty.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

Well Mike convicing yourself that you are Mafia would be a rather pointless waste of time, since you already know who you are, I'm also not trying to make you admit to your role since that would require you to be pretty stupid. 

What I am doing is defending my own reasons for knowing you are Mafia while also pointing out the flaws in your attempt to discredit myself. 

As for me being town that depends on how you view me acting purly against the Mafia


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

Someone kill LB though. She's mafia as fuck.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Super Mike]*

What the fuck?  I meant to vote Mike, but I was thinking of Gig, hence the comment about his "honesty". I just came back to this tab and facepalmed upon reading who I voted for.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

Sure you did, scum.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

Gig said:


> Well Mike convicing yourself that you are Mafia would be a rather pointless waste of time, since you already know who you are, I'm also not trying to make you admit to your role since that would require you to be pretty stupid.
> 
> What I am doing is defending my own reasons for knowing you are Mafia while also pointing out the flaws in your attempt to discredit myself.
> 
> As for me being town that depends on how you view me acting purly against the Mafia



I know what you're doing. I'm just saying I know for a fact that you're not being straight up


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Marco, I'm always scum to you.  Probably because I'm a manipulative fuck and wearing an Azula set. Probably cause you want vengeance for what happened in Magic: The Gathering. Or perhaps both.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll be back later though. Just got L.A. Noire


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Marco, I'm always scum to you.  Probably because I'm a manipulative fuck and wearing an Azula set. Probably cause you want vengeance for what happened in Magic: The Gathering. Or perhaps both.



I don't hold grudges. I'm calling you mafia cause you are.


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I know what you're doing. I'm just saying I know for a fact that you're not being straight up



I'm being as straight up as the rules will allow me to be,


----------



## Hero (Jun 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*

Why am I playing so lazy?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 17, 2011)

What about me Marco? Am I Mafia?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Marco said:


> I don't hold grudges. I'm calling you mafia cause you are.



Under what suspicion?


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> What about me Marco? Am I Mafia?



Oh fuck me, you're playing this game too. But the curse has been broken so...

Shit, now I've got to read the whole game thread.




LegendaryBeauty said:


> Under what suspicion?



I don't just call out people as mafia cause I'm suspicious of them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Marco said:


> I don't just call out people as mafia cause I'm suspicious of them.



Then you'd be hinting an investigative role, Marco. Which no longer exists, since Timon and Pumba killed Simba.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh of course not. I never hint roles. You should know this. I outright state my roles. And since it's not allowed this game...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

So yours is a case of "I don't call people out just cause I'm suspicious of them, which obviously points to a cop role, but there's none left and when that fact is brought up, I say I never hint roles."

Compelling case, really. How else is one supposed to interpret it? Do tell, Marco.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

"Jafar, this gig is getting monotonous. I'm tired of listening to Maleficent, and I'm tired of going all of these places, and for what? I'll tell you what! A whole lot of nothing!"

"Will you please stop prattling, Iago?" Jafar said, using his free hand to rub his head. "Or perhaps you would prefer to return to the palace, where the Sultan can stuff your mouth full of stale crackers?"

Iago flew off of Jafar's shoulder and onto the head of a stone statue.

"I don't give a hoot, just so long as we stop getting bossed around. Or… maybe you're afraid of Maleficent, eh? Maybe you're too scared to tell her no."

"Enough!"

Jafar raised his cobra staff and a large burst of red energy exploded from the mouth.

"WHAAAAA!" Iago cried, flying off of the statue just before the energy blast smashed it into pieces.

"Geez, overreaction much? Touchy."

"Come along, Iago, we have work to do."

"Fine, but I'm still not happy about this."

The two villains departed the scene, never even realizing the now-destroyed statue was actually a living gargoyle.

​
Jafar used his daykill on SageMaster [Goliath].


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 17, 2011)

Marco said:


> Oh fuck me, you're playing this game too. But the curse has been broken so...
> 
> Shit, now I've got to read the whole game thread.



Yea, I'm in this game.  You know, this game started before the curse was broken...maybe you're Mafia


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So yours is a case of "I don't call people out just cause I'm suspicious of them, which obviously points to a cop role, but there's none left and when that fact is brought up, I say I never hint roles."
> 
> Compelling case, really. How else is one supposed to interpret it? Do tell, Marco.



You're trying too hard and making yourself too obvious LB.

I didn't investigate you, no. But I can say with utmost certainty that you're mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know what to make of Marco. He's out for my death, but he's also incriminating himself in the process.

Aside from investigating, there's no way you could be sure. And you said you don't operate on just hints/suspicions. Therefore, your logic is flawed and casts suspicion upon yourself while trying to redirect it to me.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Yea, I'm in this game.  You know, this game started before the curse was broken...maybe you're Mafia



Yeah, I don't know about you until I go through the thread.

@LB, Trying TOO hard LB. Too hard.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Because I'm debating against you, suddenly I'm trying too hard. On the contrary. I'm not putting in much effort.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not even gonna bother this dayphase. The Gig-Super Mike thing needs being settled too. I'll save this for the next dayphase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Then we shall settle this like (wo)men.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

If your boys let me live the coming night phase, we shall.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

That's not up to me.

In before you get faction killed and I get framed.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That's not up to me.
> 
> In before you get faction killed and I get framed.



inb4 you quote this tomorrow after you have me killed. WIFOM.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Marco said:


> inb4 you quote this tomorrow after you have me killed. WIFOM.



Clever, Marco. Trying to have this pinned on me regardless of what happens.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I'm not letting you fool town so easily.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2011)

Well he's only stating the truth.



If he gets killed tomorrow, he knows you're going to quote what you conveniently wrote this phase, as you do in every game you're in.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Marco, you said you don't operate on suspicions, but claim you haven't investigated. Don't be dense.  

Edit: Whatever. I'm going to watch asian dramas. Do whatever you feel.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2011)

All righty then.

*[vote lynch legendarybeauty]*




meh ill probably change this vote to super mike later


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Marco, you said you don't operate on suspicions, but claim you haven't investigated. Don't be dense.
> 
> Edit: Whatever. I'm going to watch asian dramas. Do whatever you feel.



I remember having this conversation in a game long ago.

I never said I don't operate on suspicions. I said I don't call out people just cause I'm suspicious of them. Sometimes, the tells are far too obvious. Sometimes a person uses actions besides investigations. You know the drill.

So I know you're mafia.


Now someone I suspect as mafia would be Azn.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> All righty then.
> 
> *[vote lynch legendarybeauty]*
> 
> ...



Why vote for me when the person who started this wagon doesn't even have a coherent story. Nothing adds up.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, gig could be Aladdin, he could have attempted to roleblock you or kill or protect idk and it ended up failing?

maybe he tried stealing something from you~


But such declarations really could be just lies. but you've been on the brink of death by lynch like 3 phases in a row now. There must be a reason, right? 

Now LB, iv been suspicious of her since day 1. Unfortunately I can't do anything about those suspicions, and when it comes to words you need something to back it up right? Well I don't have anything you would call "proof". It's only that throbbing feeling in my heart, and the fact that she hasn't been scumhunting or defending herself as she normally would when accused. Like when she throws her tantrums saying that shes town and blah blah blah. You've seen none of that so far, correct? Well I wonder why.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

No, just last phase. And now this phase I've got it all over again.

But about the LB thing, I do agree with you. Typically she's a lot more vocal. She seems to just be riding this one out, trying to stay out of the spotlight.


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Why vote for me when the person who started this wagon doesn't even have a coherent story. Nothing adds up.





Super Mike said:


> No, just last phase. And now this phase I've got it all over again.
> 
> But about the LB thing, I do agree with you. Typically she's a lot more vocal. She seems to just be riding this one out, trying to stay out of the spotlight.



What nice little stories, why not tell us one about your life in Africa I'm eager to hear about it


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

*Incoming Day Actions*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

Why don't you just step out the shadows, man? Stop lying, I've already pointed out how your story doesn't add up. Now we just have to let the town make the better judgement of stopping you and your "friends" before its too late.


----------



## Federer (Jun 17, 2011)

Supermike, Gig or LB?

I'll go with something totally different. 

*[VOTE LYNCH KOI]*

Too quiet for my taste.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol, how can you speak of someone being quiet when this is the first time I've seen you post all game? Here's a hint as to why that wont work.

Posts-

Koi: 5

Federer: 6

Yeah......


----------



## Federer (Jun 17, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH SUPER MIKE]* 

You should be more worried about yourself, is Koi your scum buddy?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2011)

maybe she's silent and deadly


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not mafia. But I find it ludicrous that you said she had too few post when before you posted that one message you had equal amount. Nice scumhunting. Make sure you bring up yourself as well. Hypocrite.

I'm not saying she's town though. She's way to quiet, just like yourself.


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Why don't you just step out the shadows, man? Stop lying, I've already pointed out how your story doesn't add up. Now we just have to let the town make the better judgement of stopping you and your "friends" before its too late.


So you're now just going to resort to calling me a lier every post now ?


----------



## Federer (Jun 17, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I'm not mafia. But I find it ludicrous that you said she had too few post when before you posted that one message you had equal amount. Nice scumhunting. Make sure you bring up yourself as well. Hypocrite.
> 
> I'm not saying she's town though. She's way to quiet, just like yourself.



It was a bait,

I know I'm not very active this game, but I know I'm innocent myself. I don't know why Koi is this inactive, he/she could be busy or is a busy scum.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

Nope, but I see you're avoiding that I already dismissed any credibility you had when I made those posts earlier. But if that's not enough to incriminate you, I left a hint in my last post towards you. Maybe the town will pick up on it. I can't say much more on the matter, but I won't claimed I found out in the day phase without any proof, unlike someone I know 

@Federer: Poor bait. You just made yourself look like a dummy pulling that lol.


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

Mike I don't even have to argue against your flawed  argument the very fact that i'm so certain your Mafia that I'm willing to die to prove it should be enough. 

No player of this game would be stupid enough to go out of his way to suggest someone else is Mafia without 100% proof as it is an instant death warrant when it turns out they're wrong. 

As for who I am I'm not exactly hiding it, it is obvious to the blind that you're trying to promote me as a greater theat than youself 



Gig said:


> As for me being town that depends on how you view me acting purly against the Mafia


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

You're not a threat? In a couple of phases they'll see.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

Mozenrath fired shots from his gauntlet through the air, attempting to blast the man who had just attacked him. 

Doctor Facilier's shadow detached itself and took action. Moving across the ground, it pulled Mozenrath's shadow down, pulling the man himself to the ground. The shadow started to laugh evilly.

"Well, I had no idea you would be having magic yourself, but I can see that, like me, you've paid a lot for it, eh boy?"

Mozenrath sneered from the ground. "That's right, and once I'm free I make sure it's clear just how excruciatingly painful my powers can be."

"HA! I like your spirit, Mozenrath," Doctor Facilier responded, walking over to the young sorcerer and planting the end of his cane on his chest. "And it good spirit it will be for my hungry friends."

"I don't know what you're talking about, but I will tell you this. You seriously underestimated me."

Mozenrath's gauntlet started to glow a deep red, and Mozenrath's face displayed a great deal of strain. Even so, it was enough to get his right hand free of the shadow's restraint.

"WHAT?!" Facilier gasped.

Mozenrath wasted no time and pointed a gloved finger at the Talisman hanging around Facilier's neck. Energy shot from the finger and his the talisman, blasting Facilier onto his back.

"Ugh," Facilier groaned. "Oh no, NO! What have you done?!" he shouted, noticing his talisman in pieces on the ground.

"Awww, too bad. That looked important," Mozenrath remarded, getting up.

"BUM BUM BUM BUM BUM BUM BUM BUM BUM"

"No!" Facilier said, fear stricken all over his face.

Out of the trees voodoo masks appeared, chanting in sync with each other. "BUM BUM BUM BUM BUM ARE YOU READY?!"

"FRIENDS! No, please! I'm so close! I can give ya'll your souls!"

"ARE YOU READY?!" 

Shrunken heads surrounded the area, and voodoo dolls crawled out of the ground and began to beat drums with pin. Shadow demons appeared on the trees, frightening smiles on their faces.

"I only need a few more souls! Please! I just need a little more time! WAIT!"

​
Finally the large, horned mask appeared, making Facilier more afraid than anything else. It's eyes glowed in anger at the witch doctor who had failed to fulfill his promise to them.

"AHHHHH!"

Facilier turned to run, but his own shadow was grabbed by another shadow demon. The big, horned mask opened its mouth, revealing the ghastly green portal to the dreaded Other Side. The demon began to drag Facilier towards the portal as the other chanting masks formed a ceremonial line towards the large one. Mozenrath could only watch in awe.

"Please! I promise I'll pay ya'll back, I promise! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"

The Shadow Man was pulled through the portal in the horned mask's mouth, and all of the other masks, dolls and shrunken heads followed.

*BOOM!*

The large mask slammed its mouth shut and vanished in a flash of purple and green, leaving behind a tombstone with Doctor Facilier's horrified face engraved on it.

Mozenrath was surprised, even with all of his knowledge of dark magic he had never seen anything quite like that.

​
Mozenrath destroyed Doctor Facilier's talisman, causing the Friends on the Other Side to take Gig [Doctor Facilier] himself.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTqHbiE0vl8[/YOUTUBE]​
Death of Doctor Facilier. He was a really good villain.


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

How unfurtunate now all they (everyone else) have to do now is read my abilities see you on the otherside mike


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

Well that was unexpected.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe my death won't be in vein after all.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Well that was unexpected.



That's the thing about being able to send in an action in the night that get carried out in the day. No one knows what to expcect of it.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SUPER MIKE]*

I'm surprised to see that Gig wasn't mafia...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

It wasn't me


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, he was anti-town. I can't believe that Mickey actually protected him, enabling him to reap the souls he needed to win.


----------



## Gig (Jun 17, 2011)

Even if I won, the town could also still win at least that is how it has been in all past games where independents had alternate win conditions


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

You were snagging mafia left and right, so thanks for that.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow good job gig! I'm glad mickey was protecting you, he is really smart..
RIP


Oh man I love Dr.faciler's songs they are the best

*[vote lynch super mike]*

You've escaped death too much! Die, mafia scum!!


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 17, 2011)

Haven't been much active here, but I'll still contribute.

*[vote lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## Koi (Jun 17, 2011)

Will come in to read later.  Kinda dealing with some personal drama atm.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

I escaped death once and I'm not mafia. You're about to make a huge mistake.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

You're dead, SM.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

And you're soon to die too

They'll see why they made the mistake once I'm gone.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2011)

Why don't you just hint or use your abilities if you're that important
According to gig, he followed you and you're mafia. His ability is like a cop that sees what you do. I dont get why that isn't evidence enough that you're mafia.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL. I'm the reason Gig was even alive 

He has that ability, but if you look back at my earlier post you would realize why I know he never investigated me.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2011)

Gig said:


> What nice little stories, why not tell us one about your life in Africa I'm eager to hear about it



Africa? Is this an inside joke or a hint?


And @ super mike, are you hinting at who I think you're hinting at  

dear god what have you done


on another note, I just went to reread the last page or 2 and still don't understant how its possible for you to know if youve been investigated or not


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2011)

wait nevermind, why would you be him, 

you're the one who would want gig to die wouldn't you? Why would you protect him when you said so yourself that he is a bad character for town. 


you're mafia! you've been investigated and followed, and 2 townies have died for that!


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

*Incoming Day Action*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SUPER MIKE]*

You're mafia and even if you weren't I always sneered the fact that just because Awesome got himself killed that suddenly it means you're suddenly off suspicion forever


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2011)

oh my fucking god you have 28,018 posts 

you are my new inspiration, I hope one day I can attain the level of jedi knight or sith lord! omgod even emperor!


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2011)

LIONS LIVE IN AFRICA!!!


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 17, 2011)

well gig is rather convincing. it seems like he's found something overnight. 

*[vote lynch super mike]*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> oh my fucking god you have 28,018 posts
> 
> you are my new inspiration, I hope one day I can attain the level of jedi knight or sith lord! omgod even emperor!



I have that effect on people


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

Be prepared motherfuckers.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 17, 2011)

Going out like pussy. 
*[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Be prepared motherfuckers.



And Gig was right. Whoever hasn't already, lynch this obvious mafia.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 17, 2011)

MUFASA WILL ALWAYS BE IN MY HEART
AND IIIIIIEIIIIIIEIIIIII WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOOUUYUU MY DARLING YOUUU

SIMBA YOU WILL BE REDEEMED!!!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Going out like pussy.
> *[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*



Going out like a pussy? Maybe I'll take you down with me fucker. I am the king after all.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 17, 2011)

How typical of a mafia to whine like a beaten dog before you hang from the gallows. A "king" should have some dignity at the very least.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 17, 2011)

where is this day action?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 17, 2011)

> I'm whining 

lol. I have accepted my fate.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 18, 2011)

NegaDuck observed a certain pirate was looking interesting at a monkey. 

"Hmm. He may seem odd, but he escaped Mozenrath's attack last night. He could be useful.

"I'm afraid that you won't be of use to anyone, unless you agree to serve me."

NegaDuck turned around and saw Maleficent standing before him, looking menacing as ever.

"Beat it lady, or feel the wrath of NegaDuck."

"Oh please. You are no threat to me. However, I am here to recruit you as a few of my partners have fallen. Of course, should you refuse, things will not end well for you. I simply cannot allow other villains to roam about freely, knowing they could ruin my own plans."

"Sorry to disappoint you, but I said beat it. I'm not interested."

"Then shall you deal with me, and all the powers of Hell!"

Maleficent's human form changed at a rapid pace, growing high into the sky, until she formed into a large dragon. 

"?Uh, you know, I'm suddenly willing to consider that offer of yours. AHHHHHHHH!"

Maleficent breathed a deadly green flame down upon the duck, reducing him to ashes.

​
Maleficent has transformed into her Dragon Form.

​
AznKuchikiChick [NegaDuck] was killed by Maleficent in her Dragon Form. Maleficent has one one-shot left before she changes back.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2011)

How easily the scum slip between the cracks 

Maybe you should start second guessing everything.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 18, 2011)

when this game ends..you'll see..the words I cannot say right now..through our quickwrite thing...you'll see..


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2011)

I was right about Azn and I'm right about LB. Next phase, we grill her.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 18, 2011)

Id like to say, I loved this game!

I felt more like town than mafia to be honest,

Like a town mason who has to kill mickey and Aladdin, but damn scum hunting was fun in this game.

Thank you!! 

I felt pain seeing townies die, joy seeing mafia die, lol.


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick I won't forget your name.

*[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*
Wanted to lead the lynch on this one today, because of the fact he got the last word in on last day while his words were slightly shady. 

Luckily I see others saw what I saw.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2011)

Marco said:


> I was right about Azn and I'm right about LB. Next phase, we grill her.



I can agree with this.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 18, 2011)

i finally got to read the entire thread  

well from my gatherings, people seemed to have forgotten mio/sphyer. 

i do agree mio was being very scummy, her typical style (not contributing, not giving anything but meh) when she's mafia. also, the replacement, sphyer, hasn't been contributing at all unlike another game where he seems to be town. 

also, lb was against sphyer's lynch, owing the explanation to a sense of honor lol. she was also against super mike's lynch. 

notice also koi was against sphyer's lynch and she along with lb tried to cast the first doubts on awesome when he pointed at super mike. 

so it would be wise for us to take action against *lb*, *sphyer*, and *koi*. also i think jafar might be *stringer* because he posted right after jafar killed goliath. 

it would be nice to have protection on me for this night phase mickey or whoever else is a doctor. i'd like to stay and see whether i'm right or wrong about these people.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 18, 2011)

I wasn't against Super Mike's lynch. I said I wanted to give him a chance to explain himself. I voted shortly for him thereafter, so I don't know how that qualifies as "against his lynch".

Also, feel free to investigate me. I've nothing to hide, and can be cleared rather easily. Target me with an action too, I could care less. It's entirely up to you.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I wasn't against Super Mike's lynch. I said I wanted to give him a chance to explain himself. I voted shortly for him thereafter, so I don't know how that qualifies as "against his lynch".
> 
> Also, feel free to investigate me. I've nothing to hide, and can be cleared rather easily. Target me with an action too, *I could care less.* It's entirely up to you.





So, you do care, eh. 

Don't worry tho, we'll lynch you next dayphase. :33


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 18, 2011)

I do care, because I'd rather not be killed because of vague suspicions.

Can anyone give a concrete case as to why I should be lynched? And please, spare me the "She was against Super Mike's lynch", as I simply said I wanted to hear both sides. That didn't stop me from voting him after they'd both presented their cases.

Mio/Sphyer? What happened to everyone being so sure they were mafia? What kind of farce is this?  You guys push for their lynch, I say it's not fair, mod says he's not going to allow it for that phase, and then suddenly no one bothers with him anymore. It's like several of you are working in tandem to try and pin it on me. If you were so sure he was mafia, why has not a single person pursued him since then? Only Ivy did last phase. What about the rest of you?

If you're not even going to follow up on your words to lynch a "confirmed mafioso" like Sphyer, and you guys were building your case on my defending someone being bandwagoned when they just subbed into the game, I'm not going to take your arguments seriously.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I do care, because I'd rather not be killed because of vague suspicions.
> 
> *Can anyone give a concrete case as to why I should be lynched?* And please, spare me the "She was against Super Mike's lynch", as I simply said I wanted to hear both sides. That didn't stop me from voting him after they'd both presented their cases.
> 
> ...



Don't ask me, LB. I'm just here for the ride.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 18, 2011)

Rofl, you're never just "there for the ride." You're a pro-active player, one who concludes his own findings and searches the truth. It's what I admire about you as a player, as you always adamantly state you're no sheep. 

Why sheep now? You always say you read everything, don't you? I believe you when you do, because you're lurking for hours on end. Now you've no conclusions? Now you've no thoughts? You're just going to...sheep?

All hope is lost, then. If even R o f l c o p t e r, patient and intelligent, is reduced to sheeping, I see no reason to continue further.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Rofl, you're never just "there for the ride." You're a pro-active player, one who concludes his own findings and searches the truth. It's what I admire about you as a player, as you always adamantly state you're no sheep.
> 
> Why sheep now? You always say you read everything, don't you? I believe you when you do, because you're lurking for hours on end. Now you've no conclusions? Now you've no thoughts? You're just going to...sheep?
> 
> All hope is lost, then. If even R o f l c o p t e r, patient and intelligent, is reduced to sheeping, I see no reason to continue further.



Fine. 
I'll stop sheeping then...
Not that I was sheeping or had any intention of doing so, but that's an entirely different matter.
Ah well...

It's nice to know that once I start sheeping, all hope is lost tho. >.>

Pretend that there is a 'smh' in here somewhere. There should be, it's me after all, but there is nothing to smh about...

...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 18, 2011)

>.> said:


> Fine.
> I'll stop sheeping then...
> Not that I was sheeping or had any intention of doing so, but that's an entirely different matter.
> Ah well...
> ...



And suddenly the world made sense again.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 18, 2011)

It seems ROFL enjoys being seduced by the dark side

Anakin get

/dead4realsnow


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol, I forgot about this game


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 18, 2011)

Azn, the no posting rule exists for a reason. You're dead, so stop posting incessantly in all your games that you're dead in.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And suddenly the world made sense again.



It never stopped making sense, you just didn't know it. 



AznKuchikiChick said:


> It seems ROFL enjoys being seduced by the dark side
> 
> Anakin get
> 
> /dead4realsnow



Azn... stop posting when you're dead, stop posting during nightphases and stop selling out your team mates in games ffs.
You're one of the worst mafia players there is... smh

smh

If you feel like replying to this, don't. Not in this thread anyway..


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2011)

Others are finally seeing the light


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Others are finally seeing the light



Are you including me in that ?


----------



## Magic (Jun 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i finally got to read the entire thread
> 
> well from my gatherings, people seemed to have forgotten mio/sphyer.
> 
> ...





Sphyer said:


> Lol, I forgot about this game



How does everyone feel about this?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2011)

I was talking about dead players talking. Doesn't matter if I told you I was fucking Walt Disney you guys wouldn't switch your vote.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> I was talking about dead players talking. Doesn't matter if I told you I was fucking Walt Disney you guys wouldn't switch your vote.



Well... you're right about that, I suppose.
Although, personally, I'm not entirely sure about lynching you.
If I'm not mistaken, you role hinted in one of your earlier posts, which still bugs me a bit.

Not much can be done about it tho.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 18, 2011)

Triton got killed, so there's no stopping this lynch regardless. There's no reason to, as he pretty much made clear who he was, as if the redirected lynch didn't do so in the first place.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Triton got killed, so there's no stopping this lynch regardless. There's no reason to, as he pretty much made clear who he was, *as if the redirected lynch didn't do so in the first place.*



Redirected lynches mean squat.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2011)

Have I made it clear? I don't think you saw my first hint, guh. 

A redirected lynch means shit though. Mafia use that all the time to set townies up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 18, 2011)

Alright, whatever you say.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Have I made it clear? I don't think you saw my first hint, guh.




Now I'm starting to wonder if I did...
I thought that the one I saw was pretty obvious. >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Alright, whatever you say.



He's right tho. Which you should know...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 18, 2011)

>.> said:


> He's right tho. Which you should know...



I saw it, but I didn't buy it. Protecting, then going to lynch Gig? Didn't add up.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2011)

Well one hint was more sincere than the other. The other was to entertain those who thought they knew shit.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 18, 2011)

The sincere hint obviously pointed to you being mafia.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 18, 2011)

If that's what you want to believe. I can't change any opinions here. 

Also lol. Spyher posted out of the blue. Surprised he wasn't modkilled.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 18, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I saw it, but I didn't buy it. Protecting, then going to lynch Gig? Didn't add up.



I was referring to what he said about lynch redirects. 



Super Mike said:


> Well one hint was more sincere than the other. The other was to entertain those who thought they knew shit.



I.. only saw one. 
Probably the one that was meant to entertain, knowing me.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 19, 2011)

Deeply sorry for the long wait, but my job had me for a long time today, on top of which I only just got back home a little while ago and I have to go back to work at 8:00 A.M. >.>

Locking the votes now and will start on a write-up.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 19, 2011)

I woke up just in time it seems...


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 19, 2011)

"Simba is dead, and I am the rightful king!" Scar shouted from atop Pride Rock. 

"We will never accept you as our king!" a lioness shouted as she stepped forward. "You had your chance, and you led us all to near starvation and death."

Scar roared loudly, causing the lioness to lower her head in fear. "I AM KING! AND YOU WILL OBEY ME! Or die…" Scar's final word was hissed in a sinister breath.

The lionesses looked around nervously, none finding the courage to speak out.

"NEVER!" came another voice. "You killed the true king, and tried to murder his son too! We would never listen to you!"

"Who dares—"

"Who dares? I dare! Ahahaha!" A baboon came leaping forward, swinging around a stick and laughing wildly. "King? Ha! All I see is a scrawny excuse for a lion! Oh how Mufasa used to remind you who the true king was! AHAHAHAHA!" Rafiki mocked.

The rage Scar felt showed clearly in his face. His claws stretched and he began to growl. "To ensure that no one questions me, I'm going to make an example of you," Scar threatened.

"Go ahead!"

With a roar, Scar pounced from Pride Rock on top of the baboon, who put up no fight, and raised a claw to strike a killing blow, but Scar never finished the attack. The wind had begun to blow hard, and a large cloud darkened the sky. The cloud began to take on the shape of two lions. To Scar's horror, those lions were none other than Mufasa and Simba.

"Scar!" bellowed Mufasa. "Your reign of terror has gone on long enough."

"You killed my father, and now you intend to take what is not yours. Even though I may not be alive, I will still stop you," Simba said.

"No, no it can't be. It's impossible." Scar got off of Rafiki and backed up, his face now showing terror in place of his anger.

"Lionesses, listen to the words of your true kings!" Mufasa commanded. "For his crimes, I past judgment on my brother now: DEATH!"

The lionesses roared together and began to circle around him.

"No, wait! Let me explain! Please NO!"

The female lions pounced, tearing a screaming lion to pieces as the Kings' spirits disappeared from the sky and Rafiki stood to the side laughing.

​
Super Mike [Scar] has been lynched.

*Night Phase Begins. No more talking.*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2011)

Game on Pause. Made a mistake.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Way to go. I bet I never even got day killed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

Way to be inconsiderate.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Still nightphase


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

>Saw before edit

No u.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Way to go. I bet I never even got day killed.



You were daykilled because of your own incompetence. Giving such an obvious hint to an important role like yours and you're surprised you were killed?



Stop posting. Not only is the game paused, you're dead.

Almost done with my correction.


----------



## Gig (Jun 20, 2011)

Can I talk I do have friends on the otherside afterall


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2011)

Of course Gig, after all I am that friend.


----------



## Gig (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 20, 2011)

If only 

/dead


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2011)

_"Long live the King..."_​

About to reopen the game.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2011)

Cruella was in a rush. She had been told that someone in this association was in trouble and she had been sent to help them. Cruella wasn't much for helping others, but with the promise of an unlimited supply of furs made out of any animal she asked for, she was willing to over look that.

Someone was standing in the middle of the road. 

*HONK! HONK!*

"What is this idiot doing?" the woman asked, not bothering to slow down.

The man looking out at the car pulled out something, though Cruella couldn't tell in the darkness, and she really didn't care. If this fool was going to get in her way then she would have no problem running him over. With that in mind, Cruella stepped down harder on the gas.

There was a loud BANG just before Cruella hit the man in a crazed manner, running him over and speeding off.

In her trail lied a pirate who had tried to fire his gun at a strange creature he saw coming at him. "Ow," Jack Sparrow moaned, unable to move.

There was the sudden sound of flapping, and Jack shifted his head as much as he could. He saw a large, dark-colored dragon flying towards him.

"Oh hell." 

The dragon landed and roared before incinerating him.

Jack Sparrow tried to attack Cruella with his [One Bullet] one-shot, but it failed.

​
Harley Q [Jack Sparrow] was killed by Maleficent in her Dragon Form.

--

"PAIN! PANIC!"

"Yes! Coming!" the two demonic minions replied, rushing to Hades' side.

"Why haven't you found Hercules yet? This entire situation is your faults to begin with."

"Sorry, sorry we're sorry!" Panic said, starting to panic.

"We're trying our best. But even if we do find him, how're we going to kill him? I mean, he's just too strong!"

"What…?" Hades asked in a dangerous tone.

"Well, umm—"

"Are you implying that some demigod is too strong for me to deal with?"

"No no! We just meant—"

"WRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!"

Hades signature blue flames turned orange and his body turned red. Fire erupted everywhere, shooting miles into the air.

"Whao!" an oddly-clothed boy shouted in surprise, nearly being engulfed in the pillar of fire in the sky. "Things look a little too dangerous, even for me. I think I'd better head back to Neverland for the night," Peter Pan said and changed his flight pattern.

Back below Hades calmed down and returned to normal. Pain and Panic slowly got up, completely and painfully singed.

"Now, we're going to try this again, boys, and no slip-ups."

--

"Master!"

"What is it Xerces?" Mozenrath asked.

"What is that?!"

"What is what?"

"THAT!"

The eel used his body to turn his master's head, making his eyes widen in shock when he saw a vehicle speeding towards him. At that moment there was a loud HONKing noise. 

Mozenrath stretched his right hand forward to attack the oncoming car with his gauntlet, but he never had the chance as the car slammed into him, violently throwing him out of the way.

"Get out of the road!" a woman's voice shouted as the car zoomed out of view.

"MASTER!"

The Ferocious Five Mafia tried to faction kill Cruella, but it failed.
--

Cruella was angry. Why did there seem to be so many stupid people out tonight?

"I swear, the next person to stand in my way will never stand again!"

Not a second later, Cruella felt her car hit someone else. Screaming in rage, Cruella viciously stopped, put the car in reverse, and backed over the body, before driving for and running him over once more before continuing to her destination.

​ 
Butō Renjin [Aladdin] was faction killed by the Happily Never After Mafia.

--

"Mickey Mouse, I presume."

Mickey turned around and saw a tall, well-dressed man with creepy staff in his hand and a bird on his shoulder standing in front of him?

"Who are you?" He asked in a mousy voice.

"You may call me, Jafar."

"Jafar. Why, you're a villain!"

"Ain't he a smart one!" Iago said, voice full of sarcasm.

"What do you want?"

"You, of course. You see, I am aware that you do not know much of what is going on, and I have been informed that you may become far too dangerous if you find out."

"Long story short," the parrot interrupted, "he's here to kill you."

"I don't think so!" Mickey said, getting ready to draw magic from his hat.

"Ha! I am the most powerful sorcerer in the world. You can't hope to defeat me!" 

Jafar had hissed his last word, and his tongue had became snake-like. Mickey watch as Jafar's entire body started to grow and take on a different shape until his was in the form of a giant cobra.

"Oh no…"

"This is gonna be good," Iago said after flying to a tree branch, rubbing his wings together and grinning.

Jafar hissed and struck at Mickey. The mouse moved to the side, just barely avoiding a fatal bite. Gathering as much magic as he could, Mickey threw a fireball at Jafar, but the snake swatted it out of the air with his tail.

"You'll never beat me you tiny fool," Jafar said through another hiss. "I am more powerful than you could ever be."

Mickey was breathing hard, but hw kept his courage, and he started to feel a warm glow. "Maybe you are powerful, Jafar, but I have something stronger than magic!"

"Oh? And what is that?!"

"True friends!"

Mickey glowed with a bright light. Two figures stepped out of the light and stood by his side.

Jafar cried out. The light seemed to be repelling his magic, forcing him to shrink back down into his human form.

"We're always at your side, Mickey," Goofy said, placing a hand on his friend's shoulder.

"No matter what!" continued Donald Duck, who was glaring daggers at Jafar.

Mickey felt a tear roll down his cheek. Despite everything that was going on before be sent through that picture, his best friends were here with him, protecting him. "See Jafar? Your magic can't stand up to the power of true friendship."

"All together!" Goofy shouted.

"Right!" Donald said.

The three prepared to attack the sorcerer together, but before they could they were blinded by bright lights and their ears were filled with the sound of a loud engine and furious honking. Cruella came speeding through and slammed her car into the three of them.

"Get in," she said to Jafar from the car window.

Before Jafar could get in the car Mickey, Donald and Goofy stood up and combined their powers, causing the glowing light to expand until it consumed Jafar.

"NOOOOOOOOOOOO!" Jafar used his cane to zap Iago, dragging him into the light with him.

"Hey what are you doing?!" cried the frantic bird, unable to escape Jafar's magic.

When the light faded Jafar and Iago were both gone. Cruella wasted no time in speeding away.

"Boy, it sure is great to have you guys back. Guys?" Mickey looked around, wincing from the pain of the impact, and found no one with him. His friends had vanished as well. He was alone again.

​
Mickey Mouse used his one-shot [Friends] to kill  Arishem [Jafar].

*Day Phase Begins. You may post now.*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

Who was Jafar?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2011)

Who was Jafar ?
You seem to have forgotten to include that....


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2011)

Problem fixed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Marco]*

It's at this point that he's the only person I suspect. Claims I'm scum, says he doesn't do so off just suspicions, and then denies an investigative role (which would've been impossible, since the only one is dead anyways). He's either towning or made a scumslip. I'm inclined to believe the latter.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Marco]*
> 
> It's at this point that he's the only person I suspect. Claims I'm scum, says he doesn't do so off just suspicions, and then denies an investigative role (which would've been impossible, since the only one is dead anyways). He's either towning or made a scumslip. I'm inclined to believe the latter.





Weren't we lynching you this dayphase ?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

I'm betting she's Cruella de Vil


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*

Your defense doesn't exonerate you at all.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd spell it out for you if I could, but I'm hardly Cruella, or anyone anti-town. You're going to work off Marco's lack of any solid argument, just because he says so.

Seriously, people. Provide a single solid point against me. I'm waiting.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Seriously, people. Provide a single solid point against me. I'm waiting.



Funny thing is, I'm doing the exact same thing.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

>.> said:


> Funny thing is, I'm doing the exact same thing.



...                         ?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> ...                         ?



..... 
I'm waiting for someone to present the case against you, as well.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

But that's not _doing_ something, hence why I was confused. And if it is, it was worded weirdly.

Nevertheless, Marco contradicting his own statements, not providing a believable reason aside from "she's mafia" and not bothering to respond to my defense aside from saying it doesn't exonerate me is not an adequate stance. Lynch Marco and be done with it.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> But that's not _doing_ something, hence why I was confused. And if it is, it was worded weirdly.



>.>
I'm not feeling well... so, I'm blaming it on that.


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2011)

Rofl, why so hesitant?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

Because you've brought absolutely no evidence to the table. Not even an argument. I suppose he's scum too now?


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't know bout him but I doubt it. You on the other hand...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

Still waiting for a solid case. Give me a _single_ point, Marco. Humour me on this.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2011)

Marco said:


> Rofl, why so hesitant?



LB reminded me of the fact that once upon a time long ago I actually only jumped on a wagon when the wagon had merit.
I'm not seeing the merit, hence my hesitation.

Convince me of the merit, Marco, and I'll hop aboard.
If you don't succeed, I'm not jumping on, regardless of the consequences.


... I should have stayed in bed.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 20, 2011)

I have no idea what's going on so I shall do the best move I can think off.

*[Vote Lynch Marco]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

What phase is this, btw? I haven't been keeping track.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2011)

"Mickey actually managed to kill Jafar. It's incredible. His loss is a heavy one. He was powerful."

Maleficent glided up the steps to her highest tower while thinking of everything that had been occurring.

"I never thought he could become such a threat when he knew so little. I had better take steps to ensure this does not occur again."

The dark fairy twisted her staff around, reciting her incantation once more and weaving a cloud which traveled through the sky.

--

Mickey sat down with his back against a tree. Everything was just too overwhelming. He was attacked and nearly killed, and then his friends suddenly appeared to help him and disappeared again. Everything was just too crazy for him to cope with.

"I need some rest," he said out loud to himself before hearing the roaring of thunder. "What now?!"

Above his head the mouse saw a dangerous looking cloud. Lightning was released from it, hitting multiple spots on the ground. Every place that was struck caused rows of thorns to grow all around Mickey.

"What the?" Mickey exclaimed, gathering magic from the sorcerer's hat to try and destroy the thorns, but he was stopped when a vine grew nearby him and knocked his hat off. More thorns grew around it.

Mickey was trapped, and there was nothing he could do about it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2011)

Ugh, in my laziness I haven't been updating the OP with the number of day and night phases or the actions. I'll go ahead and start doing that now.

Where the hell is my co-mod?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 20, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Ugh, in my laziness I haven't been updating the OP with the number of day and night phases or the actions. I'll go ahead and start doing that now.
> 
> Where the hell is my co-mod?



lol

expecting CR to do work



/dead


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd give you more than one Rofl but it's a pity I'll have to quote her posts which will take me the better part of an hour since I'm on my phone. Go through her posts and you shall see.

Lol Sphyer.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

That's the biggest pile of shit I've seen thus far. "Go through her posts, you'll see." Seems like a cock-and-bull answer just to justify voting me for no reason. Could you be any more scummier?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 20, 2011)

Marco said:


> I'd give you more than one Rofl but it's a pity I'll have to quote her posts which will take me the better part of an hour since I'm on my phone. Go through her posts and you shall see.
> 
> Lol Sphyer.



I have to go to work in about ~10 minutes so, I don't have the time to do that.
Considering I won't be back for another ~10 hours, you should have plenty of time to present your case. 

Expecting me to do your work for you... smh Marco. smh


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That's the biggest pile of shit I've seen thus far. "Go through her posts, you'll see." Seems like a cock-and-bull answer just to justify voting me for no reason. Could you be any more scummier?



Lol. Okay. I'll post the reason once I get home and am not lazy. Only for Rofl though. Don't think you're making me do it. Smh if rofl is mafia mindfucking me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 20, 2011)

Marco said:


> Lol. Okay. I'll post the reason *once I get home and am not lazy. *Only for Rofl though. Don't think you're making me do it. Smh if rofl is mafia mindfucking me.



Marco, seriously. Cut the bullshit. Let's look at the evidence.


You say I'm mafia
You then say you don't act solely off suspicions
I question if you've got an investigative role (which was impossible, as Simba was killed by Timon and Pumba).
You say no.
You insist I'm 100% mafia, and you couldn't be sure unless A.) you're a cop, or B.) you're a scum buddy.
I say that you don't make a good case and people won't take you seriously. I point out the flaws, and vote for you.
You simply say that won't exonerate me from being lynched, as though I was confirmed scum all along.
I say to provide a single point.
You refuse.
Rofl is hesitant to vote me off your inane lack of reasoning.
You question if he's mafia.
He says no, he wants evidence.
You tell him to go find it himself in my posts.
He says that's not a good enough answer.
You say you'll post an answer once you get home and "stop being lazy", as though you've nothing better to do with your time aside from calling out accusations out of thin air. It also reads as you buying time to formulate a bullshit reason.

You're making yourself appear scummier and scummier. It's a miserable sight to watch.


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2011)

at your points.

1. I didn't say I don't solely act based on  suspicions alone. I do. Everyone does. That's the point of the game. I said I don't call people outright scum just because I'm suspicious of them. Not seriously at least. I've repeated this quite a few times and yet to try to mislead others. I wonder why.

2. You should know by now that one doesn't need an investigative role or be opponent scum to be 100% sure someone's mafia.

3. Claiming I'm mafia indeed doesn't exonerate you from being mafia. You're just pushing blame and for all everyone cares, it might look like we're opponent mafia arguing with each other.

4. I never refused to point out how I concluded you're mafia. But what next? You want all town to come in front and reveal how they found mafia? You'd like that, won't you?

5. When did I question if rofl is mafia? I don't even remember this. I merely stated off handedly that I'd smh if rofl turns out to be mafia.

6. He asked for reasons why I think you're mafia. Your posts are not all the reason I have but they're a good start so I directed him to them. But he's busy so I have to do the shit. Which I probably will, later.

In conclusion,

1. You're trying too hard to incriminate me just because I'm calling you out. And that too when there's not even a legitimate wagon on you.

2. You're misleading town when trying to implicate me.

3. You're implying it's miserable to watch me appear scum. Like you KNOW I'm town. And the only people who could know this are mafia and cop. Cop's dead last I checked. You're building a bridge so that if you successfully push a wagon on me and when I flip town, you can defend yourself.


----------



## Koi (Jun 21, 2011)

Checking in after a long-assed day.  I'm gonna catch up in the morning.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol @ this game. I didn't suspect Super Mike, but I did suspect Arishem and was planning to kill him next if I was still alive.

/dead


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 21, 2011)

WAD said:


> lol
> 
> expecting CR to do work
> 
> ...



I can dream, WAD, I can dream. 

Incoming Day Action.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 21, 2011)

Mozenrath fired a blast of magical energy at the Cheshire Cat, who disappeared before the blast hit him. The energy traveled until it hit a large, furry animal who cried out and fell to the ground dead.

​
Federer [Beast] has died due to Mozenrath's daykill.

Crappy write-up, and Beast deserved better, I know, but I have to go to work in the morning and I need sleep.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

Borrowing a line from rofl. This game...smh, just smh.

The numbers have plummeted too far and it's getting extremely narrow now. I just fear this may have been at the cost of far too many townsfolk and it's turning into a battle between mafias.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 21, 2011)

And on that note, I have some very interesting things to say once this game is offically over. But I'll worry about that when the time comes. 

Until then, good night!


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 21, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> And on that note, *I have some very interesting things to say once this game is offically over*. But I'll worry about that when the time comes.
> 
> Until then, good night!



o shit im not in trouble am i?  

im so sorry for postin and shit after dying!!



/dead


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

So, Marco or LB? 

The dead have all wanted to kill LB so far.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 21, 2011)

Narcs, who did Harley Q replace as Jack Sparrow?  I don't see their name in the OP...


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

I know. That baffled the shit out of me until I went to see the name change thread. Harley Q becomes Theresa. She came from the future and replaced herself.
Paradox get.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 21, 2011)

Marco said:


> 2. You should know by now that one doesn't need an investigative role or be opponent scum to be 100% sure someone's mafia.



I'm gonna disagree with you on this one, bro.

Also, you lazy bastard. 
10 hours and still no case.... smh.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks at SM set, then looks at his role, lol.

Well I am leaning to vote for Marco for the moment, but I am going to wait for his defence.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Super Mike was Scar, not Baghera.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 21, 2011)

Both are big ass cats Ban


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Grahf]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 21, 2011)

Bad decision Ban


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Doing it "dobby style" is a bad decision

This is for science


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 21, 2011)

Your science is wrong


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Marco said:


> at your points.
> 
> 1. *I didn't say I don't solely act based on  suspicions alone.* I do. Everyone does. That's the point of the game. I said I don't call people outright scum just because I'm suspicious of them. Not seriously at least. I've repeated this quite a few times and yet to try to mislead others. I wonder why.



Really now?



Marco said:


> I don't just call out people as mafia cause I'm suspicious of them.



At least _try_ to keep your story straight.



> 2. You should know by now that one doesn't need an investigative role or be opponent scum to be 100% sure someone's mafia.



Oh, do enlighten me.



> 3. Claiming I'm mafia indeed doesn't exonerate you from being mafia. You're just pushing blame and for all everyone cares, it might look like we're opponent mafia arguing with each other.



You're coming up with an argument with no real basis, or points. I'm claiming you're mafia because, not only are your raising irrelevant points as though they're concrete evidence, you're not even getting your story straight and contradict yourself, as proven by point #1.



> 4. I never refused to point out how I concluded you're mafia. But what next? You want all town to come in front and reveal how they found mafia? You'd like that, won't you?



You never responded to my questions, you gave a measly reason for a vote for me, and told Rofl to go through my posts himself and draw his own conclusions, while assuring him I was "mafia as fuck."



> 5. When did I question if rofl is mafia? I don't even remember this. I merely stated off handedly that I'd smh if rofl turns out to be mafia.



How about here?:



> Marco said:
> 
> 
> > Rofl, why so hesitant?



The implication is startlingly clear, Marco.



> 6. He asked for reasons why I think you're mafia. Your posts are not all the reason I have but they're a good start so I directed him to them. But he's busy so I have to do the shit. Which I probably will, later.



So really, you tell him to do his own reasoning by looking through my posts, say an investigative role is not the only one capable of discerning someone's identity, and insist I'm mafia because I seem like one.

News flash. I always seem like mafia.



> In conclusion,
> 
> 1. You're trying too hard to incriminate me just because I'm calling you out. And that too when there's not even a legitimate wagon on you.



On something I wouldn't even have the gall to call evidence.



> 2. You're misleading town when trying to implicate me.



Your miserable excuse for points implicate you, as does your contradictions.



> 3. You're implying it's miserable to watch me appear scum. Like you KNOW I'm town. And the only people who could know this are mafia and cop. Cop's dead last I checked. You're building a bridge so that if you successfully push a wagon on me and when I flip town, you can defend yourself.



No shit? I've been saying cop's been dead for a while, and you were implying an investigative role. You're the one who's fishy, here, Marco, and you've yet to give a solid piece of concrete evidence or even a feasible, coherent point as to why. 

No, telling Rofl to check my points doesn't count.

No, simply saying I'm mafia as fuck and my defense doesn't exonerate me doesn't count.

No, avoiding every question regarding evidence and saying you didn't ignore it _doesn't count._

Provide the evidence, the proof that, without a doubt, I am mafia as you so vehemently insist. Playing semantics and skirting around the question doesn't help your case, nor does your contradictions or unwillingness to answer a simple fucking question.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

have we even lynched a mafia yet?

Except for Scar. Which was mostly gig's kill if you ask me


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Your science is wrong



Would you say, it's de-bunked?


----------



## Marco (Jun 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lycnh SageMaster]*
> 
> I encourage this lynch.



She's the second voter in this wagon. Pretty much random. On a townie.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Sajin]*
> 
> Spite + sheeping.



Second voter again. Semi random. On a townie.

After this, there's a lot of banter between Super Mike (Mafia) and LB. It almost feels like mafia buddies trying to seem antagonistic towards each other so people don't associate them in a team.

This whole time she was arguing about the merits of bandwagoning, keep in mind.

Then she voted to lynch Super Mike but once people started wagoning Super Mike, she tried to get the votes off of him.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> No, no. Everyone vote someone else. We'll have Super Mike lynched off only two votes, and then we'll see if he likes his scattered votes theory anymore.



Then,



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Maleficent knows who Tarzan is. Sajin requests protection.
> 
> Doctor needs to get on that stat.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Tarzan can cause mafia to fuck up with each other. Of course he's important.



Trying to get town doctor to protect someone her mafia probably doesn't want to target?

Which Mexican God of all people caught,



Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> You have retarded judgment. Surely they will use this as bait to lure our protector away from an important role. .



Then she voted for Mio only after a proper wagon developed. And it doesn't fell like she had her heart in it.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> I didn't expect the scattered votes to become a wagon.  Just as well.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Mio]*



But then once Mio was replaced by Sphyer.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> 100%. Even if he is mafia, give him a chance to defend himself. There are morals I stick by, regardless of faction. WAD was banned in a game, and everyone wanted to wagon him while he was unable to defend himself. Law tried to do the same to me in the Samurai Bathhouse game. That's cowardly and disrespectful, as is this, so I'm going to abide by my ethics.
> 
> An alternative lynch is fine by me, however. Give Sphyer a chance to defend himself before jumping the gun and assuming he's guilty because Mio didn't do anything.



A perfect opportunity to switch the wagon off a mafia maybe? Or of course, concerned townie. But then why didn't this concerned townie defend the ones lynched before? She was actively supporting bandwagoning to force people to defend themselves. Then why not now?

She resisted the lynch a lot but when she saw that she wasn't being successful,



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well, damn.  I can't even say anything if Azn is leading town. I may as well vote and enjoy this spectacle.
> 
> *In b4 Sphyer is mafia*.



And more interestingly,



LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Sphyer]*
> 
> Let's see what comes of this.



Where a while ago she was calling town dishonorable for pushing this lynch and voting for herself and creating drama, she suddenly just follows the wagon calmly once it seems there's no turning back.


As for people asking for my defense, I gave a part already. Second, I called out Azn when noone else had. Not concrete, but I have been pretty quiet in the early phases of this game.

And then as soon as Sphyer was declared immune till the next phase,



LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch aiyanah]*
> 
> Get at me.



After the bad night phase (which wasn't as nearly bad as LB's reaction makes it look like):



LegendaryBeauty said:


> We. Got. Fucked.




A wagon then started on Super Mike. She voted for Mike but shifted her vote as soon as she could. To Awesome. Who was town.




LegendaryBeauty said:


> Awesome, state your case. I'm willing to listen.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Awesome]*
> 
> Because, as I said earlier, your story doesn't add up and Ivy called you out on it.



Then she voted for Super Mike again once Awesome role revealed. But she voted no lynch almost immediately after.

I'm bored now. Maybe I'll get back to this in a while.


----------



## Marco (Jun 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Really now?
> 
> 
> 
> At least _try_ to keep your story straight.



Lolwhut? Read your post again. Where is the contradiction?



> Oh, do enlighten me.



Actions besides investigations??



> You're coming up with an argument with no real basis, or points. I'm claiming you're mafia because, not only are your raising irrelevant points as though they're concrete evidence, you're not even getting your story straight and contradict yourself, as proven by point #1.



What contradiction?



> You never responded to my questions, you gave a measly reason for a vote for me, and told Rofl to go through my posts himself and draw his own conclusions, while assuring him I was "mafia as fuck."



Problem, LB?



> How about here?:
> 
> 
> 
> The implication is startlingly clear, Marco.



Put more words in my mouth, why don't you?



> So really, you tell him to do his own reasoning by looking through my posts, say an investigative role is not the only one capable of discerning someone's identity, and insist I'm mafia because I seem like one.
> 
> News flash. I always seem like mafia.



Lolno, you don't.



> On something I wouldn't even have the gall to call evidence.



Pshh. Evidence Shmevidence. It's all in the heart, little sister.



> Your miserable excuse for points implicate you, as does your contradictions.



Third time's the charm right? "What contradictions?"



> No shit? I've been saying cop's been dead for a while, and *you were implying an investigative role*. You're the one who's fishy, here, Marco, and you've yet to give a solid piece of concrete evidence or even a feasible, coherent point as to why.




Again misleading town.



> No, telling Rofl to check my points doesn't count.
> 
> No, simply saying I'm mafia as fuck and my defense doesn't exonerate me doesn't count.
> 
> ...



Fuck the case.

*LB is mafia, town. Vote for her for glory.*

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Marco]*

Cause you obviously won't listen to me and just wagon me. I will not be disappointed in you town. Lynch me. When I flip town, get rid of LB.

In fact, I'll post a list of people you guys should check out if I'm not lazy before the dayphase ends.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Your turning up town (if that happens) doesn't incriminate me being mafia because of your poor game play. By extension, a perfect example was Awesome clearing Super Mike as town only to have the latter flip mafia. Nice try though.

So long as you're voting yourself, it's all good. We'll see just how long it takes for everyone to see you're scum.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Is mio dead yet? I want to lol


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Also, there's only one way to solve this.
Mickey, kill one of them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought Mickey was role-blocked?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

Those are indeed some pretty good points. I'm gonna use someone else's judgement this time. Even without actions, it's a rather convincing case. Don't be silly getting yourself lynched Marco. Check the OP and see just how few townies there are left. It's already looking bad, don't make it worse.

*[Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*

I'm still open to her defence but Marco has brought forward great points.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Shin-Zangetsu, if he made such a great case and then voted himself afterwards, you're probably better off following his vote. I'd call it as a bluff, to ensure that my lynch goes through, since he seems to be at the end of his wits. If need be, I'll counter each and every one of his points, but he's offering a way out (whether to bamboozle you all into lynching me, or really have himself lynched). 

I'll put it this way. If one was so sure, if one made such an astounding case against another person, would they ever throw all that away and say lynch me? Would they ever put such time and dedication just to reroute their final words and say "Okay, lol, I'm done, lynch me instead, go after her"? It doesn't add up, Shin. And you and I both know it.


----------



## Marco (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes they do. I did this in Amrun's breaking bad game as well. Where I caught 4 mafia on day 2.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

I know what you mean. That's why I told him to stop being dumb. I've been waiting for his response for twenty minutes now but he seems to have left. 
I need to hear more. Let's see what he responds to your statement about his bluff.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 21, 2011)

-reads Marco's posts-



*[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Marco outted me as Vriska once. And I remember trolling him as spider-man. My first instinct is against giving him the finesse of being mafia very deceitfully.

If only there was some sort of arachnid involved in this game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Marco said:


> Yes they do. I did this in Amrun's breaking bad game as well. Where I caught 4 mafia on day 2.



Which is hardly relevant to this game. Nice job in doing that in Breaking Bad, but this is Disney. Commendable job also trying to incriminate me, I have to say I was impressed.

But that doesn't change the fact you're _wrong._ If you've any respect for my capacity to tell the truth, you'll call off this goose chase before I'm forced to step in and dismantle it myself. I'd rather spend my time scumhunting for others, but you made yourself a prime suspect for me. If you propose an alternative lynch with sound evidence, I would assess the options and draw my own conclusions before agreeing or disagreeing with you on it.

Again, I must reiterate you're incorrect. Half my posts in this game is whimsical and based on the events of the moment, and as such, not prime candidates in which to implicate me of being "mafia" all throughout the game.  

I was against Sphyer's lynch, because he didn't even have a post in the game yet, so near the end of the phase when he was replaced. Ultimately, when there was no turning back, I decided I may as well take part and be partially responsible for whatever occurred. This was before Narcissus' interference and noting that Sphyer was untouchable until next phase.

How interesting not a single person bothered to hunt him after that phase, when they were so sure he was mafia. Interesting, don't you agree, Marco? But no thoughts on that, have you? Solely me, for trying to be a fair participant? If you were going to point to another game, I insisted that WAD (despite his being mafia, unknown to me at the time) being wagoned while banned was despicable and a miserable act, and he was spared. I did the same (of course) when Law tried to bandwagon me when I was banned from posting for a phase for accidentally role-revealing. This isn't the first time I've decided to be "moral".

In reference to Super Mike, I hardly get along with him. You were in my Avatar game, were you not? Despite being mod, he got into an argument with me and openly voiced disdain for my methods. He's an absolute ass when it comes to mafia games, because he takes them far too seriously. But that doesn't mean he's not allowed to present his side of the case. Gig presented his case. Mike presented his case. I voted for Mike (after mistakenly writing Gig's name instead, as the latter was on my mind at the time). 

Marco, I advocate reading the rules and using common sense and scumhunting as opposed to bandwagoning. How many times have you seen me beseech other players to use common sense? How many times have I asked them to draw their own conclusions, as opposed to others'? How many times have I wrote TL;DR after TL;DR expressing my apathy for town and telling them to be active and helpful, as opposed to timid and sheep? 

And how many times have people actually listened to me?

I would be the biggest hypocrite of all time if I criticized people for bandwagoning and then simply do it myself. If there's absolutely no turning around of the wagon, I may as well be along for the ride if there's nothing else to be done. It's the prudent thing to do. It's the logical thing to do. It is _not_ the anti-town thing to do.

Perhaps Olivier puts it best:



You're wasting your time, that I assure you. It's in your best interests to reassess your options nad choose a more viable course of events, ones that don't involve hindering town further.

Of course, we could just simply lynch you as you insisted, and be done with it. It wouldn't be 100% sure of resulting in my guilt, but that's up to be my debating skills and the willingness of the players to believe me. But there's a shot, right? A noble sacrifice, brought about by yourself, to try and kill me in the process. 

I wonder what path you will choose.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 21, 2011)

TL;DR's


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 21, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> TL;DR's




Those are a part of the game... 
Read them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

You'd get a far better idea of my stance if you read it.

Summary:

I advocate putting thought and being fair into wagons, hence why I was hesitant to vote Mike until both parties spoke, and why I was against Sphyer's lynch since he had _just_ subbed in.

People were suspicious of Sphyer, but then say nothing against him. Like it was a planned act to make someone who was being objective appear mafia.

Half my posts in this game is whimsical, which is why using them to make it seem like I was planting mafia clues or seemin scummy isn't really applicable.

The only times I was serious were when Sphyer and Mike were being bandwagoned, and the reasons for it were explained. And, of course, when Marco tried to incriminate me.

Marco offered to lynch himself to make me look scum if he flips. I say we take it and then go from there, even if his potentially turning up town doesn't mean 100% I'm mafia. It's up to the players, so I have no say in that.

Do with that what you will.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

you told us to use common sense, but so far we haven't lynched a mafia yet. 
Common sense hasn't served us well at all
Let's be stupid instead.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe because you guys haven't used common sense and have been bandwagoning instead? 

Not to mention both mafias are almost wiped out already. We're more likely to kill them at night than lynch one, because it's one person's decision for the action as opposed to everyone jumbling and arguing with each other.

Hopefully we get one this phase.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Maybe because you guys hav-snip-




I said stupid, stop appealing me with sense.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Banhammer.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 21, 2011)

I wish Narcissus would update the playerslist... >.>


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

*Sigh*

I can't help but read tl;dr's and I'm maybe I'm just really gullible today. Until this is sorted out. 

*[Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

Forgot about the game my ass. I'm pretty sure he got the PM.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

LB, if yuo turn out to be mafia, I'll neg you so hard


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> *Players:*
> *1) LegendaryBeauty*
> 2) Super Mike Scar
> 3) Awesome Stitch
> ...



Updated list. For some reason, I think Federer is dead, but I don't recall if he has. I don't think so, though.

Bolded = alive.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

he is. He was beast


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Eleven people left alive.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 21, 2011)

>.> said:


> Those are a part of the game...
> Read them.



I read them but still


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

My og my.


I'm sticking with my garfg lynch


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 21, 2011)

garfg isn't playing in this game Ban.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

I propose lynching Fireworks. He, like Sphyer, has been far too inactive, he's hiding something, I think.

Of course, my vote for Marco shall stay until he acquiesces to my terms and looks elsewhere.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Well you know what they say, "don't forget to kill the messenger!"


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 21, 2011)

So, right now, there are 5 townies, 5 mafia (2 from 1 team, 3 from the other) and 1 Independant....





Banhammer said:


> LB, if yuo turn out to be mafia, I'll neg you so hard



If she does, there is going to be a spitekill from me in her future... same goes for Marco.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 21, 2011)

Hades is the independent, right?


----------



## Marco (Jun 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I propose lynching Fireworks. He, like Sphyer, has been far too inactive, he's hiding something, I think.
> 
> Of course, *my vote for Marco shall stay until he acquiesces to my terms and looks elsewhere*.



Lol. Blackmail? I don't negotiate with scum.

But since town is fucking split on this, 

*[VOTE LYNCH Sphyer]*

Lets finish this. And when I die tonight, I'll neg each one of you if you don't kill obviscum LB next phase.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 21, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Hades is the independent, right?



Yes                          .


----------



## Marco (Jun 21, 2011)

Would someone be kind enough to post what roles are alive?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not enough of an actress to fool you all, especially since some of the most intelligent ones in this game are still alive.

And yes, Hades is the Independent. He knows who Maleficent is, and she knows who he is as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

No you could be mafia, but I just wouldn't want to put up with what would happen if we would lynch you innocent now.


Also, lol the irony of Zuko and Azula being at each other's throats right now

inb4 marco is hades and LB is maleficent


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Of course I _could_ be mafia, everyone of us have the potential  to really be mafia. The probability of it, however, is slim, and I'll insist it's actually non-existent as I'm not.

*[Vote lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Well let's get on with it then

*[vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Sphyer probably is a better lynch. Fireworks will probably be modkilled.

*[Vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 21, 2011)

Then 

*[Vote lynch Sphyer]*

it is.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 21, 2011)

Marco said:


> Would someone be kind enough to post what roles are alive?


 
This is a rough list of what roles are left... >.>


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Town*
Mickey Mouse [Hero] ? The hero and mascot of Disney, Mickey Mouse has four abilities at his disposal. However, he cannot use the same day phase ability twice in a row.
[Scurry] ? Mickey can investigate one person during the day phase.
[Protect] ? Using his magic, Mickey can protect one player every other night phase.
[Kill] ? Can kill one player during the day phase.
[Friends] ? A special one-shot that summons Donald and Goofy, creating an attack that goes through roleblocks and protection except Maleficent's and Hades'. 

Jasmine [Double Voter] ? As a Disney Princess, her vote counts twice.

Quasimodo [Doctor] ? Each night Quasimodo can offer one player sanctuary in his church, where they both will be protected.

Hercules [Bulletproof/Firefighter] ? Due to having a portion of his godly powers, Hercules cannot be killed by anything but the most powerful abilities, unless Hades uses the potion on him.
[God Mode] ? A one-shot that grants Hercules full access to his godly powers. This move is the only power that can defeat Hades, though it can be used as a kill on another character if the player wishes.

Cheshire Cat [Nexus] ? With his ability to disappear into thin air, abilities that target him will hit another player instead.

Ariel [Beloved Princess] ? Loved by all for her voice, if she is killed by the mafia the night phase will be skipped to mourn her loss.

Peter Pan [Commuter] ? Peter Pan can escape any nightly attack by flying to Neverland. Must be killed during the day phase.

*Mafia:*
Maleficent [Godfather]: Controls the mafia and appears innocent to all investigations. 
[Curse] ? Using her dark magic, Maleficent can curse a player in the night, sealing his fate by causing him to die by the end of the next day phase. The curse can also go through protection and can only be softened by a fairy, who will cause the cursed player to be instead roleblocked for 2 phases, but it can only be softened for the same player once. Must wait 2 phases to use again.
[Forest of Thorns] ? Roleblocks a player of her choice in the day phase.
[Semi-Immortal] ? Cannot be killed by any means until at least three of her mafia are dead.
[Dragon Form] ? By unleashing all the powers of Hell, Maleficent will transform into a giant dragon, once at the end of the night phase, another in the day, gaining two one-shot kills which goes through protection before transforming back. Two uses.

Frollo [Judge] ? Can stop a lynch. Must wait 4 phases to use again.

Cruella [Mafia Doctor] ? Can protect herself and one other player each night. If someone targets a person she is protecting, she will run the attacker over with her car in a crazed manner.

David Xanatos [Godfather] ? Controls the mafia and appears innocent to all investigations.
[Intellect] ? A one-shot. Due to his superior intellect and ability to manipulate, Xanatos can avoid being killed one time, requiring two kills to take him down. Used automatically.
[Money Talks] ? Due to his immense wealth, Xanatos can buy one item from the list excluding the magic lamp. Should he survive five phases after he bought an item, he may buy another.
[Negate] ? A one-shot where he uses his charming personality and money to bribe the mod to negate all negative actions against his mafia for the night and following day phase.

Mozenrath [Hitman] ? Using the power of his magical gauntlet, Mozenrath can submit the name of one player per night phase and that player will be killed in the middle of the following day phase. 

*Independant:*
Hades [Arsonist/Bulletproof/Janitor] 
[Hot Head] ? Each night phase, he can target one player. If he wishes, he may hurl a fire ball at that player, killing him. The corpse will be unrecognizable. 
[Bulletproof] ? As an immortal god, he cannot be killed. Can only be defeated by Hercules in god mode. Becomes susceptible to lynch only if Hercules is killed first.
[Potion] ? One-shot. Can only be used on Hercules. Will strip Hercules of his godly powers, rendering him mortal and killable. 

*Wins when Hercules, Mickey, Maleficent and Xanatos are all dead.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

xanatos got tagged once. Why hasn't he been revealed yet?

Also, holy crap town is useless right now


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Because Darkwing Duck knew him, but he was killed, IIRC.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Mouse


----------



## Marco (Jun 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> xanatos got tagged once. Why hasn't he been revealed yet?
> 
> Also, holy crap town is useless right now



Darkwing Duck tagged him, IIRC and he's dead.

Also, Xanatos get.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 21, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I can't help but read tl;dr's and I'm maybe I'm just really gullible today. Until this is sorted out.
> 
> ...



Yes, I did forget.

Only reason I remember now is because I got a PM from Narcissus yesterday telling me that I was going to be modkilled due to inactivity had I not posted.

Honestly, I have no clue what's going on in this game. I barley even know what role does what (in terms of there abilities) and whose is who.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 21, 2011)

Marco said:


> Darkwing Duck tagged him, IIRC and he's dead.
> 
> Also, Xanatos get.



Darkwing Duck, A.K.A. JtG, hopped on the Sphyer wagon after attempting to kill Xanatos.
Not sure if the 2 are just co?ncedental, but just thought I'd mention it.



Sphyer said:


> Yes, I did forget.
> 
> Only reason I remember now is because I got a PM from Narcissus yesterday telling me that I was going to be modkilled due to inactivity had I not posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

Mickey derped on that one, that's for sure.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 21, 2011)

good thing y'all didn't forget about sphyer  

*[vote lynch sphyer]*


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 21, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> good thing y'all didn't forget about sphyer
> 
> *[vote lynch sphyer]*



tut tut tut

For what reason to do raise your sword against me?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

They did forget. I exposed his lurking.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 21, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> tut tut tut
> 
> For what reason to do raise your sword against me?



it's simply for the fact that you replaced mio and that mio was obviously mafia.  also that you refused to vote for super mike when he was mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 21, 2011)

And where's everyone? Done already?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 21, 2011)

hi LB im still here 

/dead


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 21, 2011)

Locking the votes now. Will be back soon with a write-up and will start the night phase then.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 22, 2011)

"And He shall smite the wicked and cast them into the fiery pit!" Judge Frollo said, standing over a frightened Esmeralda with a sword in his hand.

"The only wicked person I see is you," the woman said, finding courage through her fear.

"Our Lord works in mysterious ways, my dear. You have been a test of my faith, on which I intend to pass now. Thou shall not suffer a witch to live."

Frollo raised the sword high, preparing to strike Esmeralda down.

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"

The two of them looked up and saw Quasimodo standing on the roof of the Church with a rope in his hand. The deformed man jumped and swung in the direction, grabbing Esmeralda when he reached her and carrying her back to the church. 

"SCANCTUARY!" Quasimodo cried.

"Damn him to hell," Frollo cursed.

"Hell, you say! I do believe that is where you will be headed shortly, curtsey of the Court of Miracles."

"What— MHHHH!" Frollo's words were muffled when someone put a gag around his mouth from behind. That person also restrained him. Looking around, he saw the gypsies from the Court of Miracles all around him.

"Judge Frollo, we find you guilty! Of what? Who cares?!" the leader of the gypsies said. "Your sentence is, DEATH! HA, isn't that irony!"

The crowd pulled Frollo off to the gallows, where they placed a noose around his neck and hanged him.

​
Sphyer [Judge Frollo] has been lynched.

*Night Phase Begins. No more talking.*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jun 22, 2011)

Narcs, can you please update the Player List in the OP.

Thanks


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 23, 2011)

Done. 

Also, extending the night phase until LB is replaced, or unbanned.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Done.
> 
> Also, extending the night phase until LB is replaced, or unbanned.



Yeah, you should probably just go ahead and replace her, Narc.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I guess that means she won't be back for some time. 

That sucks, but WAD will be replacing LB. The game should start again later tonight.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 23, 2011)

Wad!??!?! AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAA!!!


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 23, 2011)

Me want revival. NOW.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 23, 2011)

please revive me!!

i want to play so badly, and now wad's in the game??



shits getting good!


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 24, 2011)

"Well, darling, it looks like it's just you an me now," Cruella said.

"So it would appear," Maleficent replied. "It is a shame you were unable to reach Jafar in time. He was a powerful addition to us, and a true honor to the forces of evil."

"Yes, well, that mouse was more dangerous than I realized. And to think, I had trouble with dogs!"

"Indeed. Which is why I intend to see to this matter myself. In the meantime, I have something else which I require of you, Cruella. I will send you to kill a young woman, the one who Scar attacked some time ago. You must finish what he started; kill her, and do not fail me."

"Whatever you say, darling."

Maleficent tapped the end of her staff on the ground and Cruella disappeared.

"Now, before I deal with Mickey Mouse, there is someone whom I must see too." Waving her hand, an image of a muscular man appeared in the green orb of her staff. "Yes, he may cause trouble if left unchecked. Therefore, before the sun sets on this next day, he will die."

Wit her curse complete Maleficent walked to a window and raised her staff. Her body transformed into a glowing will-o-wisp and went spinning through the air.

Hercules has been cursed by Maleficent, but due to his bulletproof status, he will survive.

--

Cruella found herself in her car and in a strange place.

"Ugh. She had better bring me back as soon as I am done with this."

Just then Cruella saw a young woman walk through an alleyway. She had a bit of a limp, and seemed to be looking for something.

"Must be her. Well at least this didn't take long," Cruella said, turning the key in her ignition.


Where is Aladdin, Princess Jasmine thought, looking through the streets for her lover. He should have been back by now…

Jasmine heard a loud noise and saw two bright lights. She never had a chance to run of scream before being viciously run over by Cruella's car.

​
Marco [Jasmine] has been faction killed by the Happily Never After Mafia.

--

Hades threw a fireball at someone, burning the victim into ashes.

*Stringer Bell [???]* was killed and janitored by Hades.

--

A battle was occurring, and the two fighters were struggling with one another.

Mickey Mouse blocked a blast with his magic. "What do you want?" he asked.

"That hat on your head is a magical item. I want it," Mozenrath replied.

"What master wants, master gets," Xerces said, snickering.

"I could've said that better myself, but why bother?" Mozenrath said snidely, firing another magical blast at the mouse from his gauntlet.

"Sorry, but you can't have it! Stealing is wrong!" Mickey said, defending himself once again.

"But wrong is so right!"

Before the two of them could continue their fight hey heard a loud sound. A spinning, green object fell from the sky in the middle of them, spreading green fire around the area. A shape appeared from where the object had fallen.

"Forgive my interruption, but now you must face me, oh mouse, and all the powers of Hell!"

In an eruption of flames Maleficent grew into her dragon form and she leered down at Mickey.

"Oh no."

"MASTER!" Xerces cried in fear.

"Quiet Xerces," Mozenrath commanded, looking up at the dragons form. The young sorcerer backed away behind a tree. "There's more going on here than I realized. Both of these two are dangerous…"

Maleficent laughed and breathed fire down. Mickey enchanted the water in a nearby lake and put it out before it reached him. Acting quickly, Mickey used his magic to bring a tree to life. The tree uprooted itself and rammed into the dragon. Maleficent knocked the tree aside and set it ablaze. Mickey began to give life to more trees, doing all he could to keep her busy.

"What a perfect opportunity!" Mozenrath said. He stretched out his right hand, building up a lot of magical energy in his hand before releasing it in a blast. Distracted from fighting Maleficent, Mickey never saw the attack coming.

"AHHHHHH!" Mickey was blasted to the ground and rolled away a few feet, knocked unconscious by the attack.

"That will do. For now," Mozenrath said, vanishing along with his animal familiar.

Maleficent torched the last tree and turned her head, seeing Mickey on the ground. She wasted no time in setting him on fire, destroying the mouse completely.

​
Banhammer [Mickey Mouse] was faction killed by the Ferocious Five Mafia faction and Maleficent in her Dragon Form.

*Day Phase Begins. You may post now.*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2011)

Mickey died. 

Well... that makes it official, town's fucked.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

Welp, I did what I could.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

So, I'm here to replace LB. Pretty lulzy late game replacement. 

Not being able to reveal sucks, with such a role, but I can tell you that our bet is between Grahf and Koi.

I _strongly_ encourage you guys choosing one of the two.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> So, I'm here to replace LB. Pretty lulzy late game replacement.
> 
> Not being able to reveal sucks, with such a role, but I can tell you that our bet is between Grahf and Koi.
> 
> I _strongly_ encourage you guys choosing one of the two.



Yeah... that's all nice and dandy, but, while they may be scum, if we lynch the wrong scum we're handing the victory to the other mafia team.
So, we might wanna proceed with caution.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>.> said:


> Yeah... that's all nice and dandy, but, while they may be scum, if we lynch the wrong scum we're handing the victory to the other mafia team.
> So, we might wanna proceed with caution.



Other mafia team?

From what I know of the remaining roles, both mafia teams seem dangerously close to their win condition.

I'm not totally up-to-date with what's going on, so at what point where you cleared, Rofl? How can you prove your innocence?

Because the way you said "the other mafia team" can be misconstrued as a scumslip.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 24, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Welp, I did what I could.



You did well, Ban. I quite enjoyed you as Mickey.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> Other mafia team?
> 
> From what I know of the remaining roles, both mafia teams seem dangerously close to their win condition.
> 
> ...



What I meant with that was this: If we lynch Maleficent, then Xanatos and his team win. Pure and simple.
Maleficent is the only one left for them.

Maleficent still needs to kill 1 more townie and Xanatos in order to win.
This is going on the assumption that Stringer was a townie tho. If Stringer wasn't a townie, then they need to kill 2 more townies and Xanatos.

Hades... well, he/she is already fucked.

As for the "me being cleared" part, nobody is cleared, WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>.> said:


> What I meant with that was this: If we lynch Maleficent, then Xanatos and his team win. Pure and simple.
> Maleficent is the only one left for them.
> 
> Maleficent still needs to kill 1 more townie and Xanatos in order to win.
> ...



I see...

I also noticed Legend was crossed out on the playerlist too without a role, do we have any ideas who he was?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

That being said, what roles are left PERIOD? The role list isn't crossed out lol.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah that would be helpful...or not we're fucked tbh. Who the hell was Stringer?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I read Fireworks's post, and I have reason to believe based on it that she's mafia. 

*[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> Well, I read Fireworks's post, and I have reason to believe based on it that she's mafia.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*



Am I still alive? 

Nice try WAD, trying to claim me as mafia seeing I've been inactive and couldn't defend myself.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> That being said, what roles are left PERIOD? The role list isn't crossed out lol.


Town: 

Quasimodo
Hercules
Cheshire Cat
Ariel
Peter Pan

Happily Never After Mafia:

Maleficent
Cruella

The Ferocious Five:

David Xanatos
Mozenrath

Independant: 

Hades

Hercules, Cheshire Cat, Peter Pan are the only townies I'm 100% sure that they're still alive.
Maleficent and Hades are alive 100%, as well.
The rest are questionable.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Yeah that would be helpful...or not we're fucked tbh. Who the hell was Stringer?



Not Hercules, Cheshire Cat, Peter Pan, Maleficent or Hades. So, one of the remaining others.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Can someone breakdown these 34 pages for me. Been gone from a computer this whole weekend basically.





Fireworks said:


> No one wants to tell me shit
> 
> *[Vote No Lynch]*





Fireworks said:


> 35 pages?  I'll wait until next phase.





Fireworks said:


> Lol wut? Doesn't matter. You guys can do all the work. I'm town anyway.
> 
> I can live with that.  I'll start fresh next phase
> 
> ...





Fireworks said:


> Because I'm lazy
> 
> 
> But I'll take Aiyanah's advice that should make it move a lot faster.
> ...





Fireworks said:


> I guess I was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> So how am I going to address you? I'm not typing that just to get your attention. I'm still going to call you Rofl k?





Fireworks said:


> I ask because it's not a name! Like what do you call it?! Or it's a name, but how do you even begin to sound it out lmao since it has no letters. What sound could it possibly make?





Fireworks said:


> Well I know J t G irl so I might need to say it



Yes, you're "inactive", but when you do post in the thread, you refuse to take a stance or sides with anyone, and then you actually contribute to the derailing of discussion with irrelevant chit-chat, this is a pretty common mafia tactic as they want to minimize productivity as much as possible. You also seemed to reiterate yourself over and over again, like you're forcing us to think a certain way about you (that you're an inactive, disinterested, townie.)



Fireworks said:


> *[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*
> 
> 
> I'm going to sheep this phase. Hopefully Awesome's hint at his role is right.





Fireworks said:


> Someone kill me





Fireworks said:


> *[Vote Lynch Super Mike]*
> 
> Why am I playing so lazy?



You voted Super Mike...twice...in the same phase, I don't even get this, most I can think is that you slipped up and were eager in trying to be vigilant against scum.

Most notably, it's your second post in that bottom set of three that makes me believe you're mafia.


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> Yes, you're "inactive", but when you do post in the thread, you refuse to take a stance or sides with anyone, and then you actually contribute to the derailing of discussion with irrelevant chit-chat, this is a pretty common mafia tactic as they want to minimize productivity as much as possible. You also seemed to reiterate yourself over and over again, like you're forcing us to think a certain way about you (that you're an inactive, disinterested, townie.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering what was taking you so long! 

But you're wrong I'm a good guy.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, prove to me you're good.

Who are your suspects? If you have night actions, who have you targeted with them?

And so on.


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't have any suspects because I haven't paid the slightest attetion to this game. And I can't do shit to others 

I've been cruising along. That's what kids do you know? We just cruise through life not wanting to do anything with ourselves. We're rebels, we don't like our parents. We don't want to be like them. Adults are stupid. Idk about you, but I'm flying high on my youth

Are there any day killers left in this game lol?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'll take my chances and lynch you.

Not sure if it matters either way.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I don't have any suspects because I haven't paid the slightest attetion to this game. And I can't do shit to others



Why do you even sign up... smh



> Are there any day killers left in this game lol?



Yes. Mozenrath is still alive...


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> Yeah, I think I'll take my chances and lynch you.
> 
> Not sure if it matters either way.


Okay lynch a townie. My young blood will be on your hands.

I'm surprised you haven't figured out who I am yet.


>.> said:


> Why do you even sign up... smh
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Mozenrath is still alive...



Because I wanted to play and then lost interest. And please Mozenrath don't kill me! I need to survive a game for once


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:
			
		

> Okay lynch a townie. My young blood will be on your hands.
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't figured out who I am yet.



Well, we're not allowed to speculate on what role people can be, but from your hint, that could apply to two people. So, not really good enough.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Because I wanted to play and then lost interest. And please Mozenrath don't kill me! I need to survive a game for once



> wanted to play
> lost interest

Classic Fireworks

Also, don't worry, Mozenrath won't kill you. Unless he's a retard... then he will.


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

But surely you should get the lynch off me because you'll be going nowhere.

EDIT: lol Rofl. Yep that's me. Fits my name too. Fireworks are dazzling when you first see them but in a second your interest is gone because they disapper until another one catches your attention. The cycle goes on and on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rofl, your thoughts?

Also:



			
				>.> said:
			
		

> Also, don't worry, Mozenrath won't kill you. Unless he's a retard... then he will.



I was under the impression that that role sent in their kill as a night action, but it was carried out during the day phase?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that. So Mozenrath's kill is already on the way.


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that. So Mozenrath's kill is already on the way.



Like he sent in an action?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Hopefully he hits Maleficent or Cruella, that's basically the only chance town has.


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

If he kills me, I'm negging that fucker.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> Rofl, your thoughts?
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



My thoughts on what, WAD ?
Lynching Fireworks ? I'd say that the fact that my vote isn't on him should answer that.

Mozenrath's kill is send in during the night, but carried out during the day. So, it's still a daykill.

Which means that Mozenrath is the only one capable of killing Peter Pan, but it would serve his team no purpose to do so. Hell... it would actually be the dumbest thing they could do at this point. Peter is, right now, the one person that will prevent Maleficent from winning, at all.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> Hopefully he hits *Maleficent* or Cruella, that's basically the only chance town has.



The bolded would mean that town, Hades and Cruella have just lost the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>.> said:


> My thoughts on what, WAD ?
> Lynching Fireworks ? I'd say that the fact that my vote isn't on him should answer that.
> 
> Mozenrath's kill is send in during the night, but carried out during the day. So, it's still a daykill.
> ...



But at least it's likely that Ariel and/or Quasimoto are alive, no?



>.> said:


> The bolded would mean that town, Hades and Cruella have just lost the game.



Oh yeah, you're right about that.

Damn, these win conditions are all kinds of fucked up.

This looks like it's going to have to be an epic asspull for town to win.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> But at least it's likely that Ariel and/or Quasimoto are alive, no?



7 players left.
3 mafia and 1 Independant. Leaving 3 townies, Hercules/Cheshire Cat/ Peter Pan.
So, no, as far as I know Ariel and Quasimodo are most likely dead.

Hercules and Cheshire are unkillable. Hercules can be killed by Hades, but not yet.
Peter can only be killed during the day and, as far as I know, Hook's janitoring can't be done during the day. So, Peter not being listed on the playerslist means he's still alive.



> This looks like it's going to have to be an epic asspull for town to win.



I'd say that we need a miracle in order to win.
That, or mafia/Hades to finish of the mafioso.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I see. Has Maleficent used up her:



> [Dragon Form] – By unleashing all the powers of Hell, Maleficent will transform into a giant dragon, once at the end of the night phase, another in the day, gaining two one-shot kills which goes through protection before transforming back. Two uses.



Because if not, then it's possible that Never After Mafia can kill off Peter Pan and win the game this day phase...Hm.

Of course the problem in defeating that mafia is Cruella, with her around, she and Maleficent both look like they're night immune regardless.

Mozenrath's kill here needs to be epic. He'll either waste it on two people who can't die (Hercules/Hades), ping it off the nexus(Cheshire Cat), hit Maleficent and win the game for them, hit Peter Pan and win the game for NE mafia, or hit Cruella and give us that miracle chance.

That being said though, I just checked the player list, there are 8 people alive.

So with that extra player, Quasimoto, Ariel, or Xanatos are still alive.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

When did Xanatos die? Was his remaining life finished off?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

No idea what's going on, as I've just replaced in.

But according to Rofl, there are three mafia alive, which are as he said: Maleficent, Cruella, and Mozenrath/Xanatos.

I was operating under the assumption Mozenrath was alive because he performed a day kill after the last janitor kill, did he not? So if there is indeed just 3 mafia, then he is the last one standing from F5 faction.

Of course, this should be confirmed whenever his day action comes in. I think.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> I see. Has Maleficent used up her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maleficent used up her Dragon form if I'm not mistaken.

8 people ? Oh wait.. James, I keep forgetting that bastard. In that case, it's possible that Quasimo*d*o, Ariel or Xanatos are still alive. 
The question is, which one of the 3.
We'd skip a nightphase if Ariel is killed by mafia, but does Hades fall into that category. Most likely not..


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

I see. Narc post that shit already, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 24, 2011)

i think koi is either maleficent or cruella. but by her activity it's probably the latter. she refused to vote for super mike and mio and they both turned out mafia. i reread the game once and the emotion i got from her rare posts was that of scum not trying to attract too much attention but who has not exactly been in the game to be cautious about her voting pattern. well that's how i saw it. 

so *[vote lynch koi]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i think koi is either maleficent or cruella. but by her activity it's probably the latter. she refused to vote for super mike and mio and they both turned out mafia. i reread the game once and the emotion i got from her rare posts was that of scum not trying to attract too much attention but who has not exactly been in the game to be cautious about her voting pattern. well that's how i saw it.
> 
> so *[vote lynch koi]*



Aren't you not allowed to call people out as certain roles in this game?

Regardless, we can't take the chance of lynching Maleficent or we throw away the victory to Ferocious 5.

Sticking with Fireworks because I don't buy her "apathy" case at all, she always appears clueless, and it's not like she can't be scum. Her "hint" was obscure and inconclusive. And coincidentally she is active enough to defend herself against said accusations?

Yeah. Typical mafia, they're always "busy IRL", until you accuse them.

How conveniently lurkerish.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 24, 2011)

well i'm only speculating. i'm purely basing it off the way she's been playing and her reluctance to vote for the other mafia. i was right about sphyer too. 

it's stupid if we don't discuss who anyone is likely to be at this point since there are very few players and roles left. if i think someone is mafia it's not revealing anything if i assume that someone is either of the two happily never after mafia. 

but with respect to the moderator's wishes, then ok, i think koi is mafia. whichever of the remaining she is.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

The problem there is that you SPECIFICALLY stated that you're led to believe that she is Cruella, thus speculating on her role. If you perhaps had left it ambiguous on Maleficent/Cruella, then I think that's within game boundaries, however, you are leading this lynch specifically on the basis that she's the latter. Because surely, you would not want to lynch her if she was the former, as it would hand F5 the victory as they've completed their win condition.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> The problem there is that you SPECIFICALLY stated that you're led to believe that she is Cruella, thus speculating on her role. If you perhaps had left it ambiguous on Maleficent/Cruella, then I think that's within game boundaries, however, you are leading this lynch specifically on the basis that she's the latter. Because surely, you would not want to lynch her if she was the former, as it would hand F5 the victory as they've completed their win condition.



read my post. i said she is EITHER maleficent or cruella, but LIKELY to be the latter because of her inactivity. i didn't care if she is either maleficent or cruella because i wasn't entirely aware of the win conditions. i just simply stated what was likely. we wouldn't know for sure which she is until she is lynched that's why i'm willing to take the risk with voting her as i'm not sold about fireworks' guilt.


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

WAD said:


> Aren't you not allowed to call people out as certain roles in this game?
> 
> Regardless, we can't take the chance of lynching Maleficent or we throw away the victory to Ferocious 5.
> 
> ...



Lol WAD you have so much to learn about my gameplay


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I really don't.

There's almost zero chance town will win this. I think lynching you are the best odds for the reasons I've implied. Your behavior as town is the same as your scum behavior - useless, uninformative, and non-contributory.

If we lynch you, and we nab two of the three mafia we can lynch without immediately losing, then superb. 

If not, then we lynched a town member that was a hindrance to us. Oh well, let it serve as a lesson.


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

Let's do it. 

*[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 24, 2011)

i don't think fireworks is mafia. although she could be. but i'm really not convinced. wad on the other hand, well lb actually but wad replaced her. i find it highly unlikely that she was town as she survived up to the this point - well technically. i employed this with blaze and he turned out mafia every time  or someone bulletproof.


----------



## Hero (Jun 24, 2011)

Just lynch me James so the game can be over and Never After Mafia can win.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

if mafia want to win they have to do it by killing whoever they have to kill. i'm not lynching someone i believe to be innocent at this point. why don't we lynch wad?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> if mafia want to win they have to do it by killing whoever they have to kill.



Allow me to enlighten you on who needs to kill who to win..



> Happily Never After Mafia - Wins when they kill off all the killable townies and the second mafia godfather.



Peter Pan - Can only be killed by the Ferocious Five, or lynched.
Quasimodo/Ariel/Xanatos - 1 of the 3, the other 2 are dead.



> The Ferocious Five - Wins when they kill off their respective counterparts (Goliath, Aladdin, Darkwing Duck, and Tarzan) and when the rival godfather and Mickey are dead as well).



Maleficent. That's it. They kill him, or we lynch him, and the Ferocious 5 win.



> Hades - Wins when Hercules, Mickey, Maleficent and Xanatos are all dead.



Hercules - In order for this to happen, Hades needs to make Hercules mortal first, untill then Herc is unkillable.
Maleficent - If Hades kills him, the Ferocious 5 win.
Xanatos - This is the only Godfather we can lynch without a problem, but there is a good chance he might be dead already.

Only people we can afford to lynch right now are Xanatos, Cruella and Mozenrath.
Anyone else and we're just fucking ourselves over.

Hades killed Stringer, who could only be Ariel, Quasimodo, Cruella, Xanatos or Mozenrath.
Mozenrath is supposed to have a daykill. Which, if it happens, rules him out, as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> if mafia want to win they have to do it by killing whoever they have to kill. i'm not lynching someone i believe to be innocent at this point. why don't we lynch wad?







>.> said:


> Allow me to enlighten you on who needs to kill who to win..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said, Rofl.

However, if Mozenrath is in fact dead, then we can definitely infer that Xanatos is alive, as obviously their faction wasn't wiped out.

But again, didn't he perform a day kill last phase, which was after the last janitor kill? I'd have to go to check but meh. Lazy.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

WAD said:


> Well said, Rofl.
> 
> However, if Mozenrath is in fact dead, then we can definitely infer that Xanatos is alive, as obviously their faction wasn't wiped out.
> 
> But again, didn't he perform a day kill last phase, which was after the last janitor kill? I'd have to go to check but meh. Lazy.



Either Xanatos, or Mozenrath could be dead, not both. 

The nightphase prior to this dayphase had a janitor kill... Stringer Bell. >.>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh he died LAST night.

So yeah, Mozenrath could totally be dead >.>

So Xanatos would have to be alive in that instance. No ifs, ands, or buts.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

WAD said:


> Oh he died LAST night.
> 
> So yeah, Mozenrath could totally be dead >.>
> 
> So Xanatos would have to be alive in that instance. No ifs, ands, or buts.



Well... the only way they both could be dead is if the other one died way back at the beginning of the game. Considering that there have been only 2 janitor'd kills in this entire game. The first one was during the 2nd nightphase by the Never Happily After mafia. 2nd one last nightphase.

So, yes, no ifs, ands, or buts.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2011)

Hm...so are RemChu, Grahf, and Koi gonna join us at any time or what. Couple of hours til phase end.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

WAD said:


> Hm...so are RemChu, Grahf, and Koi gonna join us at any time or what. Couple of hours til phase end.



I wouldn't count on it...
smh inactifags


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2011)

I didn't even know Remchu was still playing. How do we even go about whom to vote for? Fireworks or Koi or even Grahf. A mistake would be fatal. Also, did Mozenrath not use his day kill or is he dead?

*[Vote Lynch Koi]*

I'm not sold on Fireworks and I hope I'm right.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I didn't even know Remchu was still playing. How do we even go about whom to vote for? Fireworks or Koi or even Grahf. A mistake would be fatal. *Also, did Mozenrath not use his day kill or is he dead? *
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Koi]*
> 
> I'm not sold on Fireworks and I hope I'm right.



Good question... lol.
Only Narcissus can answer that... >.>


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 25, 2011)

I been anything but inactive, so fuck you


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 25, 2011)

On that note

*[Vote lynch Koi]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2011)

lol really? you guys dont see what james is trying to do?

guess town wants to lose already


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 25, 2011)

What is james trying to do?

*[change vote no lynch]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2011)

Let's just say I now have reason to believe he's mafia and he's trying to win the game.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah... I'm just going to *[VOTE NO LYNCH]*.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

WAD said:


> Let's just say I now have reason to believe he's mafia and he's trying to win the game.



you're obviously mafia trying to prevent town from having a shot at winning. i've already given my suspicions about koi a LOOOOOONG time ago.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

Whatever you say, James-kun.

You're not town, though.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

you're found wad it's ok. but it's not your fault since you just replaced lb.  

i'll just give back to you what you said because it's plain to see what YOU are doing.  because voting no lynch means you win.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> you're found wad it's ok. but it's not your fault since you just replaced lb.
> 
> i'll just give back to you what you said because it's plain to see what YOU are doing.  *because voting no lynch means you win.*



I guess you haven't really payed attention, eh. smh


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> I guess you haven't really payed attention, eh. smh



if we don't lynch mafia they have another night to snuff out whoever they need to  i never said they'll win this day phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2011)

But seriously James, what is your case against Koi, shady behavior? She's barely even been active. What would happen if we lynched Maleficent? Game over, F5 wins. Immediately.

We can't risk lynching any townie, hopefully somehow the F5 and NE mafia hit each other overnight, which gives us a better chance next day phase with seeking out and finding whatever remaining mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> if we don't lynch mafia they have another night to snuff out whoever they need to  i never said they'll win this day phase.



Snuff out who, James ? Those 3 townies they can't kill ?
The mafia they need to kill ? That we need to kill, as well ?

Oh noes... mafia will kill other mafia. 

Lol

smh

Pay more attention, James.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

WAD said:


> But seriously James, what is your case against Koi, shady behavior? She's barely even been active. What would happen if we lynched Maleficent? Game over, F5 wins. Immediately.
> 
> We can't risk lynching any townie, hopefully somehow the F5 and NE mafia hit each other overnight, which gives us a better chance next day phase with seeking out and finding whatever remaining mafia.



shady behavior including refusal to vote for both sphyer and super mike who both turned out mafia. her few posts are telltale mafia patterns and the emotions that come off them are saying "i haven't been active but i'm not voting for my buddies". she's not playing attentively enough not to attract suspicion. 

and lol at we can't risk lynching any townie. why so cowardly? i guess every time we're in a tight spot in the next mafia games to come we'll just refuse to vote for anyone and unanimously vote no lynch to give mafia another night to wreak havoc. once in a while we all have to take those chances. i don't know which mafia koi is but i have a good reason to believe she is. if she's maleficent, that sucks a lot. but if she's cruella, i won't be the loser to regret not voting for her.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> Snuff out who, James ? Those 3 townies they can't kill ?
> The mafia they need to kill ? That we need to kill, as well ?
> 
> Oh noes... mafia will kill other mafia.
> ...



what the fuck pay attention. maleficent and cruella are not the only mafia left. there's mozenrath/xanatos who could actually be helpful to those two if he derps. if he kills peter pan then goodbye town victory. 

lol you're willing to take the risk for mafia derping but not for wiping them out. so lazy and cowardly


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2011)

James said:
			
		

> shady behavior including refusal to vote for both sphyer and super mike who both turned out mafia. her few posts are telltale mafia patterns and the emotions that come off them are saying "i haven't been active but i'm not voting for my buddies". she's not playing attentively enough not to attract suspicion.



So? A lot of people didn't vote for Sphyer or Super Mike. As for her behavior, couldn't you have applied that same argument to Fireworks? Not to mention I believe Fireworks actually HINTED AT A MAFIA ROLE.



> and lol at we can't risk lynching any townie. why so cowardly? i guess every time we're in a tight spot in the next mafia games to come we'll just refuse to vote for anyone and unanimously vote no lynch to give mafia another night to wreak havoc. once in a while we all have to take those chances. i don't know which mafia koi is but i have a good reason to believe she is. if she's maleficent, that sucks a lot. but if she's cruella, i won't be the loser to regret not voting for her.



lol

the answer is simple, James.

For the most part, we don't know anyone's identities. We really can't shoot in the dark here, what if we lynch Hercules? What if we lynch the Cheshire Cat? All of these are valuable town targets. Not to mention there's Hades who will try to wreck someone overnight. If we play it safe now and wait until the night phase, I think this is one of the very few and rare instances where a NL will benefit us. If we're lucky, like I said, the remaining member of F5 and NE mafia can take each other out.

You seem to be way too informed and confident in your vote choices, to me, it _highly _suggests that you're mafia who has gathered intel about peoples' roles, and now you're trying to manipulate the lynch in a manner that best suits your likely chance at victory if people follow.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

WAD said:


> So? A lot of people didn't vote for Sphyer or Super Mike. As for her behavior, couldn't you have applied that same argument to Fireworks? Not to mention I believe Fireworks actually HINTED AT A MAFIA ROLE.



i reread the thread and whoever didn't vote for sphyer or super mike are mostly dead while koi lives. 

i'll have to check firework's posts to confirm if she voted for sphyer/super mike or not. but during that time i was rereading she didn't jump up at me. the emotions just aren't mafia-ish. but i'll read again. 



> lol
> 
> the answer is simple, James.
> 
> For the most part, we don't know anyone's identities. We really can't shoot in the dark here, what if we lynch Hercules? What if we lynch the Cheshire Cat? All of these are valuable town targets. Not to mention there's Hades who will try to wreck someone overnight. If we play it safe now and wait until the night phase, I think this is one of the very few and rare instances where a NL will benefit us. If we're lucky, like I said, the remaining member of F5 and NE mafia can take each other out.



so we can't shoot in the dark but you can about fireworks eh? and lol at leaving it to luck when there's something we can do. but whatever, i'll stick with my koi lynch and stick to your no lynch if you like. like i said, i won't be the loser to regret not voting for her if she does turn out to be cruella.  



> You seem to be way too informed and confident in your vote choices, to me, it _highly _suggests that you're mafia who has gathered intel about peoples' roles, and now you're trying to manipulate the lynch in a manner that best suits your likely chance at victory if people follow.



i'm just taking a chance here with my suspicion that i think is merited and strong. it's the same reason i brought up sphyer's (and koi's) possible guilt a few phases ago. i haven't been active in the beginning and so i want to make up for it. it's also because i want to test out if i can scumhunt accurately the way i did in some previous games because i haven't been consistent at all. 

whether or not you lynch koi this day phase, i'll be happy with myself for sticking to my guns.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

i checked fireworks' posts and she's voted for super mike. twice actually. her posts look like she's apathetic townie too lazy to scumhunt. not really convinced by her posts' emotions that she is otherwise.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> what the fuck pay attention. maleficent and cruella are not the only mafia left. there's mozenrath/xanatos who could actually be helpful to those two if he derps. if he kills peter pan then goodbye town victory.
> 
> lol you're willing to take the risk for mafia derping but not for wiping them out. so lazy and cowardly



Lol James... you're seriously not paying attention, are you ?

Let me spell it out for you.

8 players left.
Now, everything that follows is from the perspective of the Ferocious 5 (Xanatos/Mozenrath).

01. Hercules is unkillable.
02. Cheshire Cat is unkillable.
03. Ariel (if still alive) will cause the following nightphase to be skipped. Which won't do them much good. She isn't part of their wincondition, either. So, no reason for them to kill her.
04. Peter Pan can be killed by Mozenrath (if he's still alive), but it would only help the other mafia. Which would be a retarded thing to do for them.
05. Maleficent will be protected by Cruella. Ergo, unkillable.
06. Cruella will be protecting herself, as well. Ergo, unkillable.
07. Hades is unkillable.

Notice how everyone still alive is pretty much a waste of an attempt to kill for them. Hell... I'd be surprised if they even bothered to kill anyone.

Now, lets look at the Happy Never After mafia (Maleficent/Cruella).

01. Hercules is unkillable.
02. Cheshire Cat is unkillable.
03 Ariel (if still alive) will cause the nightphase to be skipped, which is something they'd rather avoid I suppose.
04.Peter Pan us unkillable.
05. Xanatos can be killed. Which, personally, I wouldn't mind.
06. Mozenrath (if still alive) can be killed. Which, again, I wouldn't mind.
07. Hades is unkillable.

Notice how they can only kill 3 people, 2 of them are scum. Everybody else is unkillable for them.

Now, for Hades.

01. Hercules can be killed by him, but he would have to make him mortal first. Which, from what I heard from Narc, will get a write up. Which means it hasn't happened yet. 
02. Cheshire Cat is unkillable.
03. Ariel (if still alive) can be killed, but it wouldn't be in his best interest to do that.
04. Peter Pan is unkillable.
05. Maleficent will be protected by Cruella. Ergo unkillable.
06. Cruella protects herself. Ergo unkillable.
07. Xanatos can be killed. No problem for me.
08. Mozenrath (if still alive) can be killed. Again, not a problem.

Notice how 2 out of the 4 are scum, 1 can most likely not be killed in the same night as he's turned mortal.

So, Hades has no reason to kill any townies, but plenty of reason to kill mafia (Xanatos).

All of them require on town to achieve their wincondition. They can't do it without us lynching someone. Only exception being Maleficent, he can hope that Mozenrath takes out Peter.

Maleficent needs us to lynch Peter, or, again, hope the Mozenrath kills him.

Xanatos needs us to lynch Cruella or Maleficent. Otherwise no way he can kill Maleficent.

Hades needs us to lynch Cruella or Maleficent, he has no chance of killing Maleficent as long as Cruella is still alive.

Long post is long. >.>

Tl;dr Not lynching might actually be the best course of action right now...


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

yes rofl basically what you're doing is what i've already pointed out. hope mafia/sk wipe out mafia (luck) as opposed to trying to lynch the lynchable mafia. ok if it floats your boat then go ahead. we can prolong this game and rely on luck if you like. 

i already know that by the way and i see your point. i do believe my reasoning is sound about who i think koi is from the first post i made this phase that wad pointed out i shouldn't be pointing out so i won't do it again.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> yes rofl basically what you're doing is what i've already pointed out. hope mafia/sk wipe out mafia (luck) as opposed to trying to lynch the lynchable mafia. ok if it floats your boat then go ahead. we can prolong this game and rely on luck if you like.
> 
> i already know that by the way and i see your point. i do believe my reasoning is sound about who i think koi is from the first post i made this phase that wad pointed out i shouldn't be pointing out so i won't do it again.



And I'm telling you that if you're right about who Koi is, you're fucking over town.
So, explain to me how fucking over town is a pro-town thing to do ?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> rofl..
> 
> 
> 
> /dead



Azn get your shitty self out of here and stop posting when you're dead ffs.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> And I'm telling you that if you're right about who Koi is, you're fucking over town.
> So, explain to me how fucking over town is a pro-town thing to do ?



you don't know who i think koi is then. because looking at the tl;dr you made, it's not going to fuck town over. again, if you know who i think koi is. 

i'll explicitly state it's not because of any action, but because of certain behaviors and patterns that fit perfectly, or as perfectly as i could see, that i think i know who she is. i'm 99% sure. the margin of error is by some embarrassing possibility that i'm wrong.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i reread the thread and whoever didn't vote for sphyer or super mike are mostly dead while koi lives.
> 
> i'll have to check firework's posts to confirm if she voted for sphyer/super mike or not. but during that time i was rereading she didn't jump up at me. the emotions just aren't mafia-ish. but i'll read again.
> 
> ...



Actually she had voted for Super Mike. Twice. In the same hour, actually. You might think this absolves her, but honestly I think that she might have been his scumbuddy and was eager to get her vote (HER ONLY VOTE IN THIS GAME BTW) on him for town cred, which seemingly worked.

That being said, I've decided that a No Lynch is the best course of strategy in which I'll outline why later.





> i'm just taking a chance here with my suspicion that i think is merited and strong. it's the same reason i brought up sphyer's (and koi's) possible guilt a few phases ago. i haven't been active in the beginning and so i want to make up for it. it's also because i want to test out if i can scumhunt accurately the way i did in some previous games because i haven't been consistent at all.
> 
> whether or not you lynch koi this day phase, i'll be happy with myself for sticking to my guns.



Fine by me, you're more than welcome to risk town's loss with your reckless vote, I'm just trying to make sure nobody else decides do the same.



Jαmes said:


> i checked fireworks' posts and she's voted for super mike. twice actually. her posts look like she's apathetic townie too lazy to scumhunt. not really convinced by her posts' emotions that she is otherwise.



Oh, didn't read this yet as I was just quoting through the parts. Well I addressed this already so, but again, you seem to be ignoring the part where she hinted at a scum role.

I actually have a theory now, that it's possible that the F5 faction may in fact be wiped out. The two hidden kills of Legend/Stringer can very well be Xanatos/Mozenrath, I'm going over the calculations and I see zero reason why this can't be so. So if that's the case, then that ensures that Quasimoto is alive, at the very least, a doctor at this stage in the game is great.

That being said, its almost guaranteed regardless that over this night phase we will lose 1-2 people. Two faction kills (unless F5 has been miraculously wiped out). Maleficent's curse, and Mozenrath's day kill thing (which looks like it may not happen, meaning its almost certain he's dead). 

If F5 is still alive, then there is a chance NE Mafia and F5 will hit each other. If it's Mozenrath, he can very easily perform his night-day kill for the following phase and wipe out Cruella/Maleficent, while it's quite possible NE mafia might kill him. 

But mostly, no lynching this phase will test my theory. If F5 is in fact not alive, then the remaining mafia will become increasing obvious in time. Never After can't kill Peter Pan because he's night immune, he has to be lynched. Also if we lynched the Cheshire cat, that's one more player that they might target under false suspicions, and being a nexus with this many players left with a considerable amount of mafia, its possible the mafia can self-sabotage themselves with a bad redirect.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> you don't know who i think koi is then. because looking at the tl;dr you made, it's not going to fuck town over. again, if you know who i think koi is.
> 
> i'll explicitly state it's not because of any action, but because of certain behaviors and patterns that fit perfectly, or as perfectly as i could see, that i think i know who she is. i'm 99% sure. the margin of error is by some embarrassing possibility that i'm wrong.



I know who you think Koi is. Lynching her right now would, still, be a bad thing.

I could explain it better, but damned rules...


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

WAD said:


> Actually she had voted for Super Mike. Twice. In the same hour, actually. You might think this absolves her, but honestly I think that she might have been his scumbuddy and was eager to get her vote (HER ONLY VOTE IN THIS GAME BTW) on him for town cred, which seemingly worked.



i won't deny it's possible, but it's a possible stretch as well. so i'm going with my own way of figuring out innocence, and that is by post emotions. i don't feel she is scum.



> That being said, I've decided that a No Lynch is the best course of strategy in which I'll outline why later.



ok then.



> Fine by me, you're more than welcome to risk town's loss with your reckless vote, I'm just trying to make sure nobody else decides do the same.



it's not reckless. it's calculated. and in the end we'll see if i'm right or wrong. hopefully i'm right. as i've said, 99% sure. i'm banking my credibility on this too.



> Oh, didn't read this yet as I was just quoting through the parts. Well I addressed this already so, but again, you seem to be ignoring the part where she hinted at a scum role.



which post is this? i didn't see the hint when i searched her posts.



> I actually have a theory now, that it's possible that the F5 faction may in fact be wiped out. The two hidden kills of Legend/Stringer can very well be Xanatos/Mozenrath, I'm going over the calculations and I see zero reason why this can't be so. So if that's the case, then that ensures that Quasimoto is alive, at the very least, a doctor at this stage in the game is great.



that's also not out of the realm of possibilities i guess. and if so yes it's a welcome development.



> That being said, its almost guaranteed regardless that over this night phase we will lose 1-2 people. Two faction kills (unless F5 has been miraculously wiped out). Maleficent's curse, and Mozenrath's day kill thing (which looks like it may not happen, meaning its almost certain he's dead).



this is irrelevant to the immediate topic but let me just say that's it's your fucking fault town for killing me day 1. curses could have well been stopped  



> If F5 is still alive, then there is a chance NE Mafia and F5 will hit each other. If it's Mozenrath, he can very easily perform his night-day kill for the following phase and wipe out Cruella/Maleficent, while it's quite possible NE mafia might kill him.



ne won't be looking for mozenrath as that will destroy their chance of winning. if they've gathered enough intel on who's who then they know who mozenrath/xanatos is most likely assuming either is still alive and they won't be attacking him. sk could fuck them up though.  



> But mostly, no lynching this phase will test my theory. If F5 is in fact not alive, then the remaining mafia will become increasing obvious in time. Never After can't kill Peter Pan because he's night immune, he has to be lynched. Also if we lynched the Cheshire cat, that's one more player that they might target under false suspicions, and being a nexus with this many players left with a considerable amount of mafia, its possible the mafia can self-sabotage themselves with a bad redirect.



it could also drag the game longer but if you bank on no lynch for fear that we can't risk lynching townies then that gives mafia more time to plant suspicion on them when the time comes that we HAVE to lynch someone. in this way, mafia is safe from lynches for now it seems.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

WAD said:


> I actually have a theory now, that it's possible that the F5 faction may in fact be wiped out. The two hidden kills of Legend/Stringer can very well be Xanatos/Mozenrath, I'm going over the calculations and I see zero reason why this can't be so. So if that's the case, then that ensures that Quasimoto is alive, at the very least, a doctor at this stage in the game is great.



Only way that that would be possible is if Legend was Xanatos.
Although there is an easy way to find out, I suppose.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> I know who you think Koi is. Lynching her right now would, still, be a bad thing.
> 
> I could explain it better, but damned rules...



how could it? it actually gives higher chances of the luck you guys are counting on.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> how could it? it actually gives higher chances of the luck you guys are counting on.



... 
Have you even read my posts ?

That 'luck' as you call it is the exact thing I'm talking about that fucks town over, you derp.

Seriously... smh


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> ...
> Have you even read my posts ?
> 
> That 'luck' as you call it is the exact thing I'm talking about that fucks town over, you derp.
> ...



then that means you're not understanding what i meant by luck


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> then that means you're not understanding what i meant by luck



How is letting mafia win not the same as fucking town over ?

Or are you talking about bad luck ? Cause that is what we'll get if we follow your plan.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2011)

James said:
			
		

> i won't deny it's possible, but it's a possible stretch as well. so i'm going with my own way of figuring out innocence, and that is by post emotions. i don't feel she is scum.



Alright, I feel she is, still, many other people are convinced otherwise, and I think it's too risky to pursue her right now.



> ok then.



Right-o.



> it's not reckless. it's calculated. and in the end we'll see if i'm right or wrong. hopefully i'm right. as i've said, 99% sure. i'm banking my credibility on this too.



It IS reckless. You're betting all the chips on her being one specific role, when she can be Maleficent(town loses) or an important town role which would contribute to yet another town loss. But like we've agreed, we're both firm in our convictions.



> which post is this? i didn't see the hint when i searched her posts.



She challenged the vigilante to kill her. I wonder...why?



> that's also not out of the realm of possibilities i guess. and if so yes it's a welcome development.



A welcome development that would give town an even greater chance of victory, but only if we don't town with a lynch.



> this is irrelevant to the immediate topic but let me just say that's it's your fucking fault town for killing me day 1. curses could have well been stopped



Ah yes, replacement woes. I know those too well. Never After mafia killing a fucking confirmed survivor. What a bunch of cunts.



> ne won't be looking for mozenrath as that will destroy their chance of winning. if they've gathered enough intel on who's who then they know who mozenrath/xanatos is most likely assuming either is still alive and they won't be attacking him. sk could fuck them up though.



You see, I don't think NE has too much info. I after all, in my first incarnation in this game, Night 1'd their cop 



> it could also drag the game longer but if you bank on no lynch for fear that we can't risk lynching townies then that gives mafia more time to plant suspicion on them when the time comes that we HAVE to lynch someone. in this way, mafia is safe from lynches for now it seems.



Indeed, safe from lynches, but there's a good chance that the mafia can fuck each other over, which would give us more insight into the remaining players, either way, we don't help either mafia win with a poorly calculated lynch that could very well be our best asset, like lynching Peter Pan or something.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

>.> said:


> How is letting mafia win not the same as fucking town over ?
> 
> Or are you talking about bad luck ? Cause that is what we'll get if we follow your plan.



the luck i'm talking about happens if we don't lynch anyone this phase - hoping that sk will take out mozenrath (if he's alive) which will minimize further ne's chance of winning. THAT luck. 

and if we lynch one of the mafia now, it will increase THAT luck by adding another avenue with which to dwindle their numbers more, possibly even destroying them altogether. then we'll have only the sk to worry about. 

are you sure you know who i think who is?


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

i've no qualms with the rest of your post wad but i'll have to reply to this :33



WAD said:


> It IS reckless. You're betting all the chips on her being one specific role, when she can be Maleficent(town loses) or an important town role which would contribute to yet another town loss. But like we've agreed, we're both firm in our convictions.



what people brand as recklessness when they're doubtful they will call heroic when it benefits them in the end. just wait till the end. you'll see. this is a well calculated accusation based on behavior, patterns, and demeanor - some of the most efficient ways of betraying your intentions and identities.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> the luck i'm talking about happens if we don't lynch anyone this phase - hoping that sk will take out mozenrath (if he's alive) which will minimize further ne's chance of winning. THAT luck.
> 
> and if we lynch one of the mafia now, it will increase THAT luck by adding another avenue with which to dwindle their numbers more, possibly even destroying them altogether. then we'll have only the sk to worry about.
> 
> are you sure you know who i think who is?



Fuck this... if Koi is Mozenrath, this would be a good lynch.
If Koi is Xanatos, this would be a good lynch.
If Koi is Maleficent, this is the worst lynch possible.
If Koi is Cruella, this is a bad lynch.
If Koi is Hades, this is a.. good lynch I suppose. It would fail, but we would, at least, know who Hades was.
If Koi is a townie, this is a bad lynch.

Check to see which one applies, James. I already know the answer, lets see if you do to.

I'm going to bed. ffs


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 25, 2011)

actually some of those require the worst possible scenario to be so. it's rather ironic that you'd rely on hoping they take each other out but when an opportunity is available for them to actually do that to a better extent you chicken out and play safe. it's baffling. 

i can see why you think those will be the results but it's because you only look at one scenario, which will hardly be the case.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, but I did overtime at work today. I will get everything up to speed once I get home and on my laptop (Posting from my phone atm).


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok, I really don't have the strength to do a write-up. My job wore me out and I need the sleep badly, AND I have to be back at 9:30 AM. As much as I hate to post plain results without write-up because they're fun, I'm pretty much left with no choice.

Incoming actions.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh but i love reading your write ups! 
/dead


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 26, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> actually some of those require the worst possible scenario to be so. it's rather ironic that you'd rely on hoping they take each other out but when an opportunity is available for them to actually do that to a better extent you chicken out and play safe. it's baffling.
> 
> i can see why you think those will be the results but it's because you only look at one scenario, which will hardly be the case.



James.. I want mafia to take out mafia, but I prefer if it doesn't lose us the game. If you can't understand that then.. well.. shit.
If you don't understand that lynching Cruella leaves open Maleficent to be killed by F5, or Hades if he derps. Sucks to be you then, I guess.



Narcissus said:


> Ok, I really don't have the strength to do a write-up. My job wore me out and I need the sleep badly, AND I have to be back at 9:30 AM. As much as I hate to post plain results without write-up because they're fun, I'm pretty much left with no choice.
> 
> Incoming actions.



12 hours later... no write up. >.>
smh Narc. Placing sleep and work before us.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2011)

Not gonna take the chance I've decided.

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2011)

Actually, I will.

*[Vote Lynch Koi]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 26, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Not gonna take the chance I've decided.
> 
> *[Vote No Lynch]*





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Actually, I will.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Koi]*



Interesting. 

Any reason why you decided to change your mind ?


----------



## Marco (Jun 26, 2011)

Why is game on pause? /dead


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 26, 2011)

Marco said:


> Why is game on pause? /dead



Why are you posting when you're dead ? /annoyed

smh


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2011)

>.> said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Any reason why you decided to change your mind ?



Yeah. I'm pretty sure he isn't Happily ever after despite his near non-existant post history. Also, even if we don't lynch anyone. The mafias will make moves this night phase. This could very well be the last phase even if we don't lynch anyone. I don't know what to do tbh.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 26, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Yeah. I'm pretty sure he isn't Happily ever after despite his near non-existant post history. Also, even if we don't lynch anyone. The mafias will make moves this night phase. This could very well be the last phase even if we don't lynch anyone. I don't know what to do tbh.



Mafia can't win, unless we lynch the wrong person for them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2011)

smh narc

smh remchu

smh koi

inactifagging deluxe


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 26, 2011)

WAD said:


> smh narc
> 
> smh remchu
> 
> ...



Narc is/was busy working. The rest.. well, smh.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah. Let me smh too. Seriously.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 26, 2011)

This phase is sure dragging the hell out.

/dead


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2011)

>.> said:


> James.. I want mafia to take out mafia, but I prefer if it doesn't lose us the game. If you can't understand that then.. well.. shit.
> If you don't understand that lynching Cruella leaves open Maleficent to be killed by F5, or Hades if he derps. Sucks to be you then, I guess.



do you really think at this point the mafia don't know who each other are? if cruella gets lynched they'll scurry to kill each other. hoping the other won't hit them. 8 people left. i'm sure they know who everyone is.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 26, 2011)

Because my job is forcing me to work overtime, makinng me tired beyond belief. I literally fell asleep at my computer last night and didn't wake up until the morning.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 26, 2011)

Mozenrath attempted to kill Maleficent, but lacked the power to do so because of her Dragon Form.

​
Maleficent used her final one-shot to kill Fireworks [Peter Pan].

Maleficent has used up all of her dragon form powers and has turned back.

Maleficent used Forest of Thorns on Mozenrath, roleblocking him.


----------



## Hero (Jun 26, 2011)

Good game. I'm dead now guys!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 26, 2011)

So Mozenrath does live, eh.


----------



## Hero (Jun 26, 2011)

^  You bastard

/dead


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

Can someone do a vote count for me so I can end this phase? I would really be greatful


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2011)

3 No Lynches vs. 3 Koi votes


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright, I'm locking the votes now. RNG will decide which option will break the tie.

Thanks WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2011)

No Lynch for victory


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh guys. 
The few of you that have any night actions just give them to Narcissus right now because I can understand that he's busy and if possible we could skip the night phase since many don't have night powers and would rather not wait at such a tense point in the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2011)

Narcissus should change his name to Narcoleptic 

And Shin, in case this game isn't over by next day phase:

Grahf.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2011)

Grahf is bad man?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2011)

Grahf is very bad man.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 27, 2011)

lol I never noticed how girly peter pan is/looks lol 

/dead


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

Rofl, grahf, remchu, its best to lynch koi now. Lynch shin tomorrow. This way, maleficent will die tonight. Just trust me its the best course of action. Unless weve already lost lol. If we havent lost yet, youll know after tonight. Just do it.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh lol too late. I blame rofl for not trusting me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2011)

Why would Maleficent die tonight?

Unless Mozenrath kills her, why do you want Mozenrath to kill her, James?


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

Well obviously they know who each other is and for town to win its best they take each other out. Which is likely to happen. Nobody else will be killable anyway. If rng will lynch no one then mozenrath dies tonight. In that case, town will most likely lose. Rofl you should know who maleficent is at this point. You better not disappoint.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2011)

Why lynch me James and not Remchu or Grahf?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> Well obviously they know who each other is and for town to win its best they take each other out. Which is likely to happen. Nobody else will be killable anyway. If rng will lynch no one then mozenrath dies tonight. In that case, town will most likely lose. Rofl you should know who maleficent is at this point. You better not disappoint.



If RNG lynches no one, then I'm sure Never After Mafia would just go and kill the last remaining townie in their win condition 

Although I wouldn't mind both mafias taking each other out for a town win.

Fuck Never After mafia for killing me on Day 2. Cunts.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> Rofl, grahf, remchu, its best to lynch koi now. Lynch shin tomorrow. *This way, maleficent will die tonight.* Just trust me its the best course of action. Unless weve already lost lol. If we havent lost yet, youll know after tonight. Just do it.



Goddamnit James...
How many times must I tell you that with Maleficent dying, F5 wins.

How on the fucking friggin'...god fuck it.

-goes mad-


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

Mozenrath will die tonight. Ne knows who ariel is its friggin obvious. When she dies ne will win. I predict game over tonight unless ne are derps. Whereas if koi is lynched ne will not win as mozenrath will kill maleficent and to spoil f5 victory maleficent will kill mozenrath and all youll have to worry about is hades who you will lynch tomorrow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> Mozenrath will die tonight. Ne knows who ariel is its friggin obvious. When she dies ne will win. I predict game over tonight unless ne are derps. Whereas if koi is lynched ne will not win as mozenrath will kill maleficent and to spoil f5 victory maleficent will kill mozenrath and all youll have to worry about is hades who you will lynch tomorrow.



Indeed, that is what will happen if Koi is lynched and _if_ she is Cruella.

However, I'm curious. Say this No Lynch occurs, why would Mozenrath die tonight if they will use their final night action on killing Ariel?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> Mozenrath will die tonight. Ne knows who ariel is its friggin obvious. When she dies ne will win. I predict game over tonight unless ne are derps. Whereas if koi is lynched ne will not win as mozenrath will kill maleficent and to spoil f5 victory maleficent will kill mozenrath and all youll have to worry about is hades who you will lynch tomorrow.



You're forgetting the part about Hades winning before we can lynch him.

Damnit James, use your head for a change. smh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2011)

I wonder if Hades already knows who Hercules is, and has prepared to strip him of his powers and kill him tonight


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

WAD said:


> I wonder if Hades already knows who Hercules is, and has prepared to strip him of his powers and kill him tonight



I'm wondering why Hercules hasn't killed Hades yet.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2011)

Hercules is all brawn, no brains


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

WAD said:


> Hercules is all brawn, no brains



Apparently, he is. smh


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually, that did bug me. It doesn't make sense at all. I hope Hercules isn't inactifag.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2011)

I love all this tongue-in-cheek approaches we have :33


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

lol, I'm glad I didn't end it right away. This was an interesting and amusing conversation. 

1 = No Lynch
2 = Lynch

RNG landed on 1, and I even did best two out of three and it landed 1 twice. There is no lynch today, and the night phase begins.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

well look good game guys. ne wins  

looks like there was no way out for town after all. i will laugh if ne derps this kill. but i highly doubt it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't believe I've been forgetting about the items.

Hades has found the Magic Lamp. Hey may now have one wish granted.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey hades-kun, how about wishing to revive me? <3


----------



## Hero (Jun 27, 2011)

REVIVE ME HADES. I WAS PETER PAN.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jun 27, 2011)

Revive me, and then I can revive more people brah


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 27, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Hey hades-kun, how about wishing to revive me? <3





Fireworks said:


> REVIVE ME HADES. I WAS PETER PAN.





Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Revive me, and then I can revive more people brah



How about you guys shutting up and play dead. Ffs.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

lol people asking to be wished back to life. Apparently you guys need to re-watch Aladdin.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, he's the god of death.

You can always revive me buddy


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep I watched it! 

You can't wish for people to fall in love
You can't wish for someone to die
You can't wish for someone to be brought back to life..trust me its ugly
You can't wish for more wishes!!


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 27, 2011)

How do people even find items? Is it randomized each phase?


----------



## Hero (Jun 27, 2011)

>.> said:


> How about you guys shutting up and play dead. Ffs.



How about you do a better job of protecting me! .


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Yep I watched it!
> 
> You can't wish for people to fall in love
> You can't wish for someone to die
> ...



Bingo.


AznKuchikiChick said:


> How do people even find items? Is it randomized each phase?



It's done through RNG. So yes, it's random. Only way I could think to do it fairly.

Hades has also sent in quite an interesting wish.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 27, 2011)

in b4 "i wish to win the game"


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 27, 2011)

WAD said:


> in b4 "i wish to win the game"



in before it actually works


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 27, 2011)

inb4 "I wish to know the role list" I know I would


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 28, 2011)

lol, I already saw that coming back when I added the Lamp to the items list and already told Hades that the wish had to be reasonable, so no wishing for an auto-win or finding out the entire role list.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 28, 2011)

so when is this phase ending?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 28, 2011)

24 hours would be around 10:00 A.M. However, I have work in the morning, so it may be a little latter.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 28, 2011)

lol I wonder what he'll wish for then 

Hmm.. would "wishing for 6 day and night kills" count as reasonable gift? xD then he could kill everyone and win


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF is this now? Hades gets a freaking wish! That's BS. 

Not bitching, I just guess rng gonna rng.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 28, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL
OLDESTRYOMA EVER OMG HAHAAHHAHABHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA
LOLOLOL

yes i agree!! Hades of all people! Smh

I wonder what he will wish for
lol probably to be a god that lives on mount olympus and kill zeus! O:


----------



## Gig (Jun 28, 2011)

You could always revive me Hades with a nice clause in the wish that I'm bound to you, I hear you collect souls and stuff it also happens to be totally in-character 

Example: I wish to revive Doctor Facilier as my team mate 
this


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 28, 2011)

Hades wishing for victory would be fuckin loltastic. 



Gig said:


> You could always revive me Hades with a nice clause in the wish that I'm bound to you, I hear you collect souls and stuff it also happens to be totally *characterful*



I think you mean *in-character*.


----------



## Gig (Jun 28, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Hades wishing for victory would be fuckin loltastic.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean *in-character*.


why thank you Jiraiya, i'm always happy to have my spelling faults pointed out as it allows me to not make the same mistake again,


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 28, 2011)

Gig you should rep jiraiyathegallant for that I'm sure he will appreciate that u appreciate him


----------



## Gig (Jun 28, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Gig you should rep jiraiyathegallant for that I'm sure he will appreciate that u appreciate him



You're indeed correct it would be proper to rep him to show my appreciation. How rude of me to forget, terribly sorry about that Jiraiya.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2011)

What a gentleman Gig is


----------



## Gig (Jun 28, 2011)

WAD said:


> What a gentleman Gig is



Why thank you WAD


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 28, 2011)

There is a lot of chatter for a night phase. 

Gig I see you've been looking at some of the clips of Facilier. Nice clip choice. 

I'm about to end the night phase. Almost done with the write-up.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 28, 2011)

"Hades!"

"What, what is it?" Hades asked, turning around.

"Look what we found you!"

Pain and Panic presented him an oil lamp.

"And what exactly am I supposed to do with this?"

"This is no ordinary lamp! This is a magic lamp. If you rub it, you'll have a wish granted?"

"Really now?" Hades replied, taking the lamp and holding it. "If it works, then you've done well boys. If it doesn't, then I may have to burn your skin off," the god said, causing his minions to gulp. Hades rubbed the lamp and it started to glow and rattle. Smoke shot out of the tip.

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Whoa! That' much better!" spoke a voice as the smoke took the form of a giant with a tail connected to the lamp, until it took the form of a solid blue genie.

"Ahh, a genie. Well isn't that interesting?" Hades said.

"Good, you know what I am. I can skip the long intro and just say that you've never had a friend like me. So master, what would you like?"

"Hmm, well, I could wish to know where Hercules is so I could get rid of him right here and now… but where's the fun in that? Instead, I wish for everyone else in Disney World to fall asleep tonight. That way, I can look for Hercules myself without anyone else getting in my way."

"Your wish is my command."

Genie waved his hands and released his magic, which spread all over the land like a blanket and fell on top of it. Everyone caught it the spell instantly fell asleep.

--

Hades launched a fireball at the Cheshire Cat, but it was redirected to Hercules, who survived due to his Bulletproof status.

​
The Genie of the Lamp was summoned and commanded to cancel any actions from all other players except for Hades.

*Day Phase begins. You may post now.*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2011)

Hades you derp. You didn't even accomplish anything. SMH.

*[Vote Lynch James]*

mafiamafiamafiamafiamafiamafiamafiamafiamafiamafiamafiamafiamafiamafiamafiamafia


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

lol Hades. Stupid stupid wish, could have done so much better.

Yo WAD. Which mafia exactly? We have to be careful. Also how certain were you that Grahf was anti-town? Remember that's what you said.


----------



## Gig (Jun 28, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> There is a lot of chatter for a night phase.
> 
> Gig I see you've been looking at some of the clips of Facilier. Nice clip choice.
> 
> I'm about to end the night phase. Almost done with the write-up.


Indeed I have, he is just so awesome, his introduction and death are very memorable I'm actually want to watch the film just for Facilier


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol Hades... just lol.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 28, 2011)

I seriously did think Hades would've asked for the identity of Hercules. 

But now the only thing that can occur is a lynch. If I can get a majority vote then I will end the day phase early.


----------



## Gig (Jun 28, 2011)

Reviving me would have been the perfect play I investigate someone (he tells me who the cat is) I tell him I then probably get lynched since I'm a threat or if I don't I kill someone for him and he kills Herk if I found who it was  

Hell if he told me who the cat was and I knew who he was I'd have a 2 in 1 chance of finding out who Hercules was if my investigation prove right we kill him, if not using my awesome deduction skills we kill the one person left who I didn't investigate. (I already know who some of you are :33)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> lol Hades. Stupid stupid wish, could have done so much better.
> 
> Yo WAD. Which mafia exactly? We have to be careful. Also how certain were you that Grahf was anti-town? Remember that's what you said.



Well, I can't tell you that, can I?

I can tell you that the game will not be over if James get lynched.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch shin]* 

remember what i told you rofl. it seems hades actually prevented mafia from winning. and of course wad would want to take me out so that they would win. even blatantly lying that the game won't end if i get lynched  

you're intentions are too obvious wad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not lying though. The game wouldn't end with your lynch...unless...oh...interesting hint 

Why Shin, though?


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 28, 2011)

because i have compelling reasons to believe he is mafia. it's all by process of elimination. the information though, at least some of them, have been gathered from the write-ups and what have been happening. i'm not sure i can discuss them without stating assumptions on who's who.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2011)

Hm, Shin has been way too quiet in this game. I do agree that he is most definitely not town.

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*

In before this is the worst possible vote


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

It is the worst possible vote. I'm town and you all know that. There's not much to go on in this game when one doesn't have an active ability so of course I've been quiet.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 28, 2011)

no you've been keeping quiet but actively staying on this thread/game so that you won't catch attention, which has worked so far. if you were town with nothing much to do because of having no active abilities, you would have contributed a lot more since you've been known to do that as town, actually being a very good scumhunter too. ergo, you're not town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, James's reason makes perfect sense.

Shin it is.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SHIN]*

Lets just get this over with..


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

Are you guys serious? James is probably mafia himself. Xanatos or Mozenrath I'd wager.
I SWEAR TO YOU I AM NOT MAFIA. Stop floundering around! You guys are such clams!

*[Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*

Maybe lynching me IS the best possible scenario. 

Proceed my good peoples.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

Say what?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Are you guys serious? James is probably mafia himself. Xanatos or Mozenrath I'd wager.
> I SWEAR TO YOU I AM NOT MAFIA. Stop floundering around! You guys are such clams!
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*
> ...



Neither Xanatos, nor Mozenrath have any reason to want you dead, bro.

Yeah...


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually they do want me dead rofl but I can't explain why. I just reread my role and lynching does not work for me and town the way I thought it would, I don't mind dying, just not being lynched.

Remove the votes please. 

*[Vote Lynch Koi]*

I can't read him except I still don't think he is from Happily Ever After but rather from the other mafia or maybe apathetic town. 

Again WAD, about Grahf? What do you suspect him of being. Mafia? Indie? It's just suspicion so you can say what you think of him.
And James, what happened to the suspicion of Koi? Also since when are you town? I still suspect you of being mafia. Actually, from a townie's point of view since when are any of you town?

Rofl what exactly makes you town?
WAD what exactly makes you town?
Grahf what exactly makes you town?
Remchu blah blah blah you town?
James blah blah blah you town?
Koi~

Here's the funny thing too. Town doesn't all have to die since some of you are BP. Mafia can win if ALL *KILLABLE* TOWNIES ARE DEAD. Don't help them along for heaven's sake.

Don't derp town. I'm being very serious and also  taking a big risk here. Lynching me will only destroy us. Mafia is leading the charge against me and the other mafia certainly won't argue. Help me whomever the other townies are. Fuck!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

Also it's interesting to note that the remaining townies are all clueless or at least should be to most extents unless there are many clues or slips of which there haven't been due to the strict rules.

James and to a lesser degree WAD seem to know more things than usual and subtly want us to assume they're just speculating. I suspect James of Mafia and WAD of either mafia or Indie. That's something that LB seems to get often. 

James was convinced Koi was a good lynch and heavily pursued it like one mafia trying to get cred by killing off another. Koi has seven posts in this entire game, when you push for someone that hard at this delicate stage, it's because you know something nobody else does.

Any similar townie knows what I'm saying makes sense. It's just that they're probably the inactives which means mafia pretty much controls the lynches now.

Keep these things in mind town.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 29, 2011)

Who pushed the fireworks wagon?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

WAD pushed the Fireworks wagon. Very hard.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2011)

i do still believe koi is mafia but after more reviewing and thought into the events of the game i'm less sure of her actual mafia identity. although i still do strongly believe she is ne mafia. for one thing, her activity doesn't add up to the godfather's but then again the active mafia members could have used maleficent's abilities, it's certainly plausible. 

that's why i'm more reserved about lynching her now and i'd need more approval from the people i believe are town. i think i have an idea on who you are shin but i don't think it'd be wise to lynch you right now as that would give ne another chance of victory tonight (assuming that i am correct about your identity, which i'm still debating with myself about). 

all my speculations are calculated from behavior, patterns, events, and the process of elimination. 

i do agree that wad is being shady and lb even more the phases that have passed. wad's insistence on fireworks had been misguided and rather brash, something he doesn't do especially near the end of the game when he's "supposed" to already have a relatively good idea on everyone's identities. 

that said, and taking into account my suspicion of him and lb beforehand, as well as an air about him being a lone trekker at this point, i'm inclined to believe which mafia identity he most likely is is one we will benefit to have lynched, as that will not result in the other faction from winning. 

shin you make good points i'll have to admit, and from the standpoint you seem to be taking, i can understand why you wouldn't be so open about your suspicions until now. hell it's one of the reasons why i haven't been so vocal thus far too. 

i think *[change vote lynch wad]* is a good lynch. hades doesn't seem to know who hercules is as of yet and we can hope he'll still be searching through the unkillables. who knows, luck may favor us with the remaining items (if there are still any), whatever benefit they may hold.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 29, 2011)

Pushing the lynch on fireworks who was peter pan.

*[Vote lynch WAD]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

she was scummy, what can I tell you

lynch me and town loses that's all I can say

I can't fight tl;dr with tl;dr right now cause I'm on my phone and it's about to run out of battery


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok yeah, everything stands.

Fuck your TL;DRs.

Fireworks's role hint (which in retrospect was a Peter Pan hint) seemed like a Cruella hint, she had baited a town vigilante to attack her. It was very scummy behavior, thus my push on her.

James and Shin are DEFINITELY not townies, and I would most certainly vote James as I am far more sure on him than I am on Shin, if not for the deplorable activity in this game which if I switched my vote off Shin would definitely ensure my lynch.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Actually they do want me dead rofl but I can't explain why. I just reread my role and lynching does not work for me and town the way I thought it would, I don't mind dying, just not being lynched.



The role you aluded to isn't part of F5's wincondition so, no, they don't have a reason to want you dead. Not by lynch, nor by kill. Either way, there are no benefits in it for them. Hell.. there is only 1 person they want dead. So, other then that person, they couldn't care less about the rest of us.



> Rofl what exactly makes you town?



Other then me being town, I have nothing.



> Here's the funny thing too. Town doesn't all have to die since some of you are BP. Mafia can win if ALL *KILLABLE* TOWNIES ARE DEAD. Don't help them along for heaven's sake.



A bit late to the party, Shin, but then again, better late than never.

Also, that only applies to the NHA mafia, not F5.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> James and to a lesser degree WAD seem to know more things than usual and subtly want us to assume they're just speculating. I suspect James of Mafia and WAD of either mafia or Indie. That's something that LB seems to get often.



Don't tell me that you just realised that...
Late to the party again lol.

-------

Now to read the rest of the posts made.... and possibly respond. >.>
Inb4 I double/triple post...


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i do still believe koi is mafia but after more reviewing and thought into the events of the game i'm less sure of her actual mafia identity. although i still do strongly believe she is ne mafia. for one thing, her activity doesn't add up to the godfather's but then again the active mafia members could have used maleficent's abilities, it's certainly plausible.







> hades doesn't seem to know who hercules is as of yet and we can hope he'll still be searching through the unkillables. who knows, luck may favor us with the remaining items (if there are still any), whatever benefit they may hold.



The remaining items are listed in the OP.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

Well then. It would seem my suspicion on James is best. I think I realize what WAD is saying. And yes WAD, I am most definitely town though it hardly matters since I likely won't live to see the next dayphase anyway.

*[Vote Lynch James]*

@rofl
I'm saying these things now because I can no longer lay low and have no way of protecting myself. Besides, if I'm late to the party, why didn't you mention these things before and ended up voting for me? Laziness? 

SMH


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

WAD said:


> Fireworks's role hint (which in retrospect was a Peter Pan hint) seemed like a Cruella hint, she had baited a town vigilante to attack her. It was very scummy behavior, thus my push on her.



You got to be fucking kidding me...

WAD... even I realised, the first time I read FWs post, that he was hinting at Peter Pan.

smh.



NF needs a smh smiley ffs.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

>.> said:


> You got to be fucking kidding me...
> 
> WAD... even I realised, the first time I read FWs post, that he was hinting at Peter Pan.
> 
> ...



Is this not the one?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> @rofl
> Besides, if I'm late to the party, why didn't you mention these things before and ended up voting for me?



... >.>
Were you even here the previous dayphase ? I made a gazillion posts that phase stating a shitload of stuff. 
... <.<

=============

Also, *[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Fuck you mafia, if you want people to die, go do it yourself ffs.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Is this not the one?



No, that's the 'I just got shat on' smiley. >.>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

>.> said:


> You got to be fucking kidding me...
> 
> WAD... even I realised, the first time I read FWs post, that he was hinting at Peter Pan.
> 
> ...





Fireworks said:


> Someone kill me



Forgive me if I thought this could imply "I am Cruella, kill me town vigilante so you can be murdered horribly as I run you over with my car in a crazed manner."


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

WAD said:


> Forgive me if I thought this could imply "I am Cruella, kill me town vigilante so you can be murdered horribly as I run you over with my car in a crazed manner."



You're lucky that the night vig got killed shortly after FW made that post. 
Then again.. you actually took that post seriously... lol.

I was actually talking about this V post btw. 



Fireworks said:


> I've been cruising along. That's what kids do you know? We just cruise through life not wanting to do anything with ourselves. We're rebels, we don't like our parents. We don't want to be like them. Adults are stupid. Idk about you, but I'm flying high on my youth
> 
> Are there any day killers left in this game lol?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually fucking missed that post. I swear I did.

Sigh, I don't want to go read back through all the phases, but I might have to.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

WAD said:


> I actually fucking missed that post. I swear I did.
> 
> Sigh, I don't want to go read back through all the phases, but I might have to.



Wait... you missed that post ? What the hell man. 

Inb4 Apocolypse.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 29, 2011)

Time to lock the votes in. Phase will end soon.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Time to lock the votes in. *Phase will end soon.*



That's good to know. We still have about, what, 12 hours left then ? >..>


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2011)

lol shin i am not mafia. if i were, i actually have no need of disposing of who you seem to be alluding to. and if i'm so sure of koi being ne, it would be suicide if i were her buddy  

wad on the other hand i'm having growing conviction on. taking a single post out of context when fireworks was obviously NOT hinting at a mafia role as that would be plain stupid, especially since "cruella" is a very important role. does not add up to his performance on end-game when he's town. 

the main reason why i initially suspected shin was simply what i stated before. but now it seems that in the predicament we are in, his alluding to that role is actually gonna prevent ne from winning. if we lynch wad we'll get rid of the other annoyance and will be free to lynch koi or whoever the other ne will most likely pop up to be. that is, if shin is really who he hints to be.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 29, 2011)

No, this time I have the energy not to fall asleep at my computer.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2011)

>.> said:


> That's good to know. We still have about, what, 12 hours left then ? >..>



lol this pretty much


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't lie anymore, I've taken a vow of honesty.

If we lynch me, town loses.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

Mayhaps we could use another no lynch to buy time but it wouldn't prevent F5 from finishing overnight. 
Who do we really think the remaing F5 is? It would be in NE's best interests to kill him.

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2011)

Also. Grahf has posted but what about Remchu? Will he be modkilled? 
WAD, your hot and cold on the Grahf topic. You said he was bad then proceeded to totally ignore him from there even when I ask. You didn't even vote him or bring him up. What's up with that?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm just kind of spiteful of Grahf, he always gets the better of me in mafia games.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok, >.> may be right. I need to get in touch with CR while I do have the energy because I need his input. I'll let the day phase go a bit more so I can talk to him. If he doesn't respond to me by about 10:30 (which isn't far off)  I'll have to go on without him.


Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Also. Grahf has posted but what about Remchu? Will he be modkilled?
> WAD, your hot and cold on the Grahf topic. You said he was bad then proceeded to totally ignore him from there even when I ask. You didn't even vote him or bring him up. What's up with that?



I've been very forgiving on the modkill rule for not posting in this game. I'm not sure if I will start enforcing it now. Of course, Koi would also have to be modkilled. So I think I'll let it go unless everyone else thinks I should enfocre it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

It's kind of too late to modkill now.

Plus, what if RemChu or Koi are one of the important roles that are needed for one side to win? :/

Also, CR is trolling on MSN, he's not very good at PMs, lol


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2011)

well that's up to you narc. but if i were mod, i wouldn't neglect the rules, especially if it involves nearly absent activity.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> No, this time I have the energy not to fall asleep at my computer.



Good. 



WAD said:


> I don't lie anymore, I've taken a vow of honesty.
> 
> If we lynch me, town loses.



.... 



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Mayhaps we could use another no lynch to buy time *but it wouldn't prevent F5 from finishing overnight. *
> Who do we really think the remaing F5 is? It would be in NE's best interests to kill him.
> 
> *[Vote No Lynch]*



Finishing overnight ? They can't even do that as long as Cruella is alive...

< has said similar things a million times already in this thread
< 
< 
<


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> well that's up to you narc. but if i were mod, i wouldn't neglect the rules, especially if it involves nearly absent activity.



Scummy bastard. smh


----------



## Aries (Jun 29, 2011)

so the game about to end? been waiting for it to be the last phase so I can see where to put all the pieces to wrap up the storyline in 1 big go


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, James's willingness for modkills when the rules have already been laxed is sus.

Both mafias just need one person to die to win, and he's willing to let the game end on modkills?

So scum.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

WAD said:


> Yeah, James's willingness for modkills when the rules have already been laxed is sus.
> 
> Both mafias just need one person to die to win, and he's willing to let the game end on modkills?
> 
> So scum.



I see that you're still going on the assumption that Xanatos is dead..


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2011)

>.> said:


> Scummy bastard. smh



lol i was just saying. if this were my game, i wouldn't have tolerated inactivity in the first place, even before we reached this point in the game. how many times have remchu posted and when was the last time he did? i don't remember seeing him in the last two or three day phases. 

if the activity rule was not neglected on the first instance that it was broken then we wouldn't be having this scenario now would we. 

whether or not narc decides to modkill is purely of his own volition. i wouldn't mind either way. 

you guys are very good at taking things out of context  

now THAT is a sign of desperation.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

Indeed, I think it's prudent, don't you?


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> lol i was just saying. if this were my game, i wouldn't have tolerated inactivity in the first place, even before we reached this point in the game. how many times have remchu posted and when was the last time he did? i don't remember seeing him in the last two or three day phases.
> 
> if the activity rule was not neglected on the first instance that it was broken then we wouldn't be having this scenario now would we.
> 
> ...



Yes, I am desperate. It's a townie thing, I'm sure you can't relate.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2011)

WAD said:


> Indeed, I think it's prudent, don't you?



what is?



>.> said:


> Yes, I am desperate. It's a townie thing, I'm sure you can't relate.



it's a game  

and i'm town  but wad isn't. don't lie wad, you said you'd stop


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

I haven't lied man.

I just said that if I'm lynched, it's game over and town loses


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 29, 2011)

WAD said:


> I haven't lied man.
> 
> I just said that if I'm lynched, it's game over and town loses



                                 .


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2011)

so you're mafia?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

I never said that


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been lax on the activity rule because I'm not as... unforgiving as others are. I even had a hard time bringing myself to modkill Awesome when he revealed, but I knew there was no way around that one. 

CR PMed me, so no need to wait any longer. Locking the votes now and really will be ending the phase soon.


ChaosReaper said:


> so the game about to end? been waiting for it to be the last phase so I can see where to put all the pieces to wrap up the storyline in 1 big go



This was the reason I had to talk to CR before ending the phase. He is mainly working on the overall story. And yeah, the game is close to ending.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

I believe it's a three-way-tie between Shin, No Lynch, and myself?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 29, 2011)

Do you mind doing the official vote count?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

blehhhh on laptop

alright ill do it


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 29, 2011)

let met do the vote count please!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

> WAD -> James -> Shin
> JAmes -> Shin -> WAD
> >.> -> Shin -> No Lynch
> Shin -> Shin -> Koi -> James -> No Lynch
> Grahf -> WAD



And with that being said.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

lock votes nao plz


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 29, 2011)

wad > james > shin zangetsu
james > shin zangetsu > WAD
>.>/rofl > shin zangetsu > no lynch
shin zangetsu > shin zangetsu > koi > james > no lynch
grahf > WAD

wad- 2
no lynch - 2
shin zngetsu - 1

WAD, votes have already been locked, what are you thinking?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

vote count bitches have special privileges


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 29, 2011)

i vote count

my privelage is your vote not counting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 29, 2011)

thats not how it works


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 29, 2011)

yes it is!!


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 29, 2011)

Same method was done, and the result was the same.

1 = Lynch
2 = No Lynch

Best two out of three, and it landed on 2 twice. Day phase ends with no lynch. Again. I will do the item shortly, and no, I will not be giving the person who PMed me requesting I give them the Black Cauldron that item unless RNG favors you. 

*Night phase begins. No more talking.*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 30, 2011)

This game is getting nowhere. Surprise surprise.

/dead


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 1, 2011)

Maleficent looked into the green orb on top of her staff, watching the figure moving around in it.

"We must continue with our plan," she said. "Everything is almost complete."

"Is that right? Well, I won't have any trouble finishing off anyone else you may need me to," Cruella said.

"Yes, you did well in killing the young princess. And now with Mickey dead, there are only a few obstacles remaining."

"How about a little help with that?"

Maleficent and Cruella turned to see who had spoken, finding Hades staring back at them.

"Oh, did you not say that you had no desire to help our cause Hades?" Maleficent asked.

"I don't. But I've got a word from three lovely ladies with one eye that fate might work in my favor if I go with you tonight."

"Well darling," responded Cruella, who was waving around a smoky cigarette, "I see no reason to turn down help."

"I agree, said Maleficent, "especially from the lord of the dead."

"Glad to be of service, ladies."

--

"Ok, where am I?" Hercules asked.

He had just finished talking to Zeus, who had explained to him that he was still on his way to becoming a true hero. He didn't let it show to others, but it was really getting to his head. There had been times when he'd even considered giving up on saving other people, but he knew that wasn't the right thing to do either.

Sighing, the demi-god rested his back against the wall of a large building. Zeus had sent him here as well, though he wasn't sure why.

"You seem deep in thought. Just don't think too far, or you may never come back out again."

Hercules looked up, seeing an odd-looking, grinning cat sitting on a lamppost. 

"Who are you?"

"Who am I? Well, I'm a cat. I thought that would be obvious."

"Okay, but—"

"Rather than asking about me, you may want to look over look inside this place here. Someone needs your help, I think," the cat said, slowly disappearing. 

"Hey wait!"

The Cheshire cat had already vanished.

Someone needs my help? Hercules thought, looking at the large doors. Alright, here goes nothing. He opened the doors and went inside.

--

"So, this is the final person we must kill for now, until Sin returns to us," Maleficent said, standing inside of a magnificent church room and looking at the soon-to-be victim on the floor in front of them.

"Yeah, that's nice," Hades said, looking down at victim also, who was restrained by ropes of smoke that he had conjured. 

"Yes, well, can we get on with it then?" Cruella said, sitting in a church pew.

"Would you like the honor, Hades?" Maleficent asked.

"Your too kind," he said, raising his hand.

"NO!"

All three turned around, seeing someone running through the doors towards the. 

"YES!" Hades shouted, his fiery hair turning orange and expanding in excitement. He launched a fireball at his nephew in an attempt to end his life, which Hercules narrowly avoided. 

"I guess the fate were right again. I never expected them to lead me right to you though, Herc."

"I'm not going to let you hurt anyone!"

"HA! This fool has no idea who he is dealing with," Maleficent said. 

"You want to save them?" Hades said, pointing towards restrained victim. Another ball of fire formed in his hand. "Go ahead!"

"NO!"

Hercules ran to intercept the fireball, getting hit by it to protect the victim. His body rolled on the floor.

"Excellent work Hades. Now, to finish things once and for all!"

Maleficent raised her staff and Hades formed one final fireball. As he threw it, Maleficent sent a bold of lightning speeding from her staff. The two attacks hit the victim, leaving nothing behind.

"Well, this has been fun, but I think it's time for me to run—"

Hades stopped speaking when he saw a brilliant light starting to glow from where Hercules' body had been lying. Hercules got up and turned to face them. For trying to sacrifice himself to save another, he had restored his Godhood.

"WRAGHHHHHHHH!" Hades screamed, flames bursting in aggravation. 

"We must leave," Maleficent said. "Our goal is complete, and this man is a danger!"

"I won't allow it," Hercules said. "All of you have hurt too many innocent people!"

Hercules picked up a giant statue in the church with amazing ease and hurled it towards Maleficent and Hades. Hades quickly disappeared in a flame, but before Maleficet could do the same she wad hit by the falling statue, completely crushed b the incredible force behind it.

Hades had escaped, and Cruella had already ran out of the church and was making a fast get-away in her car. Hercules dropped to his knees in anguish. "FATHER! I know what it is to be a true hero now, but I don't think I'm ready yet. I failed."

For a moment there was no response, but soon Hercules felt the warm glow around himself fade away, until he was a demi-god again.

"Father, I vow, I will do whatever it takes to truly earn my rightful place again.

RemChu was faction killed by the Happily Never After Faction and killed and janitored by Hades.

​
WAD [Maleficent] was killed by Hercules' one-shot God Mode.
--

*The Game it over, but there is still one more component to the story to write. However, the game ends in a tie between the HNA faction and the F5 faction.*

The winners are: 
Koi [Cruella]
James [Mozenrath]

Those still alive but who did not meet their winning conditions:
>.> [Cheshire Cat]
Grahf [Hercules]
Shin – Zangetsu [Hades]

And I have some interesting things to say about the game too.


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2011)

When I told you guys LB was mafia, noone listened.

It was lulzy seeing WAD manipulate the town.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 1, 2011)

Fucking hell, so close.

Great game Narc.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 1, 2011)

Great job James! You were the only F5 faction for a coupe of days. 

LB being Maleficent was so painfully obvious, I can't believe Maleficent survived for so long.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah. I knew it was LB but I didn't want to kill her till I was ready. 

So Herc ended the game?


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Great job James! You were the only F5 faction for a coupe of days.
> 
> LB being Maleficent was so painfully obvious, I can't believe Maleficent survived for so long.



Town derps.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2011)

I killed RemChu aka Ariel. Damn you Hercules 

Koi had to get modblocked for inactifagging

Oh well, at least I secured the win for LB like I promised her.

Funny thing is I never lied. My wording was extremely careful. I never said I was town 

MVP to LB for manipulating town for so long prior to me and securing her faction's win.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL. Remchu was not Ariel. Stringer Bell was. Remchu was Quasi Modo.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 1, 2011)

You can't fight against a god


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2011)

Well whatever, still accomplished the win condition and shit


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2011)

Well your mafia wasted a kill on me. Though now that I think about it, I probably should've laid low. My double vote would've helped in the later phases.

But then again, I'd probably be killed by townies if I stayed low.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2011)

HNA mafia could have won by ourselves if Hades didn't negay-te the last night phase. SMH.

Also SMH at Koi for inactifagging. Bad conduct.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2011)

The thing that got under my skin is that LB suggested we kill banhammer the first night but I decided we should kill WAD. FFS we could have had fucking Micky. 

Anyway congrats to the winners. If my team wasn't inactifagging maybe we could have pulled it off.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, that's what you get for killing a confirmed Survivor, Mike 

But still, your mafia won. I helped make sure of it.

I should have spited and let myself hang as vengeance, but I'm not like that


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2011)

Eh, I wanted to take control of the lynches early so you were a target. Fucking Gig ruined me though. Him and Azn's blind bandwagoning.

My plan would have worked if we didn't have the biggest group of inactive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) known to man. Bunch of swollen, flaring vaginas.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh look, LB and WAD was the godfather. Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 1, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Eh, I wanted to take control of the lynches early so you were a target. Fucking Gig ruined me though. Him and Azn's blind bandwagoning.
> 
> My plan would have worked if we didn't have the biggest group of inactive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) known to man. Bunch of swollen, flaring vaginas.


I had our QT saved somewhere but I deleted the link.

Shame we lost so many members quickly. Game started out great, learning Tarzan's identity so quickly but Legend also got attacked.

Azn plays well if she chooses to Mike, she was quite active those first couple days.

Nice job targeting WAD that first night


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2011)

I never want Azn in my mafia. Nothing against her personally but she can't seem to stay loyal to her faction.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 1, 2011)

Marco said:


> I never want Azn in my mafia. Nothing against her personally but she can't seem to stay loyal to her faction.


She actually was this game. I don't recall any slips from her and she did manage to get SM killed. I think she really liked her role.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2011)

If only we hadn't lost our janitor so early

I have the QT


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 1, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> If only we hadn't lost our janitor so early
> 
> I have the QT


Legend listened to my suggestions that night so I was responsible for the death of your janitor. And the deaths of Plat and Nihilus. Also attacked Grahf with Excalibur but you know how that turned out.

I was talking about the F5 QT.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 1, 2011)

You can't kill a god.


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2011)

Azn was actually right, dshe said LB was maleficent


and we actually won Great Job James


I hate that i got faction killed, i should have used my negate ability


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 1, 2011)

WAD said:


> I killed RemChu aka Ariel. Damn you Hercules
> 
> Koi had to get modblocked for inactifagging
> 
> ...


lol that was not manipulation,
i was telling fucking everyone that LB was maleficent and nobody fucking listened because town is a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) losers who just listen to those with big rep or w/e 


Marco said:


> I never want Azn in my mafia. Nothing against her personally but she can't seem to stay loyal to her faction.


excuse me? 
i told my faction that LB was maleficent, banhammer was mickey, like eary on smh
fucking bitch, tell me when exactly did i not stay loyal to my faction? tell me right now bro cuz i am so fucking pissed right now for you saying that how fucking dare you



oh yeah i deleted my pm's as well, lol sorry xD but i got it bookmarked on my phone, the quicktopic xD

good job james!  i was scared that you would end up dying,
i actually was going to sleep last night and suddenly imagined that you had died while having a black cauldron in your possesion and i was like NOOOO WHAT THE FUCKK NOOOO HOW COULD YOU DIE AND NOT USE THAT UUUUGGHHHH

but i was just thinking i guess XDD


yay good job james!  


lol and it was so funny seeing shin-zangetsu comlain about hades getting the lamp while knowing he was hades


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 1, 2011)

our quicktopic,
loololol


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2011)

im proud Azn


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks xanatos !  im proud of my entire faction yayyy!! D


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2011)

i hate whoever janitored me


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 1, 2011)

The town seriously worked hard against themselves in the beginning of the game. It was so bad I thought the mafia had this in the bag. So I applaud th townies who stepped it up towards the middle and made this a much closer game.

The truth is, I hadn't realized just how powerful I had made the town. Looking at things now, had the town pulled together they could've won this game. Rapunzel, for example, giving such an obvious fucking hint as the reviver made me facepalm so hard. 

I am really happy with all those who were active though. Banhammer made a great Mickey (except for killing Darkwing Duck ), both WAD and LB were amazing with the way they both manipulated the town as Maleficent, Super Mike was very active and into his role, and all of the F5 faction played well. Even Anz figured LB out quickly and made a good plan to kill her, but LB ended up killing her first. 

Now, Awesome also used his one-shot on LB. However, the F5 mafia had copied Tarzan and switched LB with aiyanah (Mulan). So he was doing well up until he forced me to modkill him, which disappointed me. Although, acting like Mickey made Ivy (Pocahontas) use her sacrifice on him instead of the real Mickey.  


Shin - Zangetsu said:


> So Herc ended the game?



No. You and the HNA faction killing Quasi ended the game. Hercules targeted >.> which got redirected as he was the nexus, and RNG landed on WAD. 

So F5 faction got amazingly lucky on that account.


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2011)

Luck helps alot


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 1, 2011)

Role List:
1.	LegendaryBeauty ? Maleficent
2.	Super Mike ? Scar
3.	Grαhf ? Hercules
4.	Bioness ? Demona
5.	gumby2ms ? Simba
6.	Legend ? David Xanatos
7.	JiraiyaTheGallant ? Darkwing Duck
8.	Aznkuchikichick ? NegaDuck
9.	Marco ? Jasmine
10.	Theresa ? Jack Sparrow
11.	R o f l c o p t e r ? Cheshire Cat
12.	Banhammer ? Mickey Mouse
13.	Ultimate Deathsaurer ? Ursula
14.	Federer ? Beast
15.	Jαmes ? Fairy Godmother
16.	Ishamael ? Clayton
17.	Platinum ? Timon
18.	Butō Renjin ? Aladdin
19.	Mio ? Frollo 
20.	aiyanah ? Mulan
21.	King Hopper ? Shan-Yu
22.	Mexican God Lvl 2 ? Rapunzel 
23.	Shin ? Zangetsu ? Hades
24.	Sajin ? Tarzan
25.	Stringer Bell ? Ariel
26.	Samavarti ? King Triton
27.	Fireworks ? Peter Pan
28.	St. Lucifer ? Mozenrath
29.	Koi ? Cruella
30.	SageMaster ? Goliath
31.	sarun uchiha ? Lilo 
32.	blacklusterseph004 ? Captain Hook
33.	RemChu ? Quasimodo
34.	Princess Ivy ? Pocahontas
35.	Awesome ? Stitch
36.	Arishem ? Jafar
37.	Gig ? Doctor Facilier
38.	Darth Nihilus ? Pumba
39.	WhatADrag ? Winifred Sanderson 
40.	 Mastic ? Buzz Lightyear

Happily Never After Mafia
Maleficent ? LegendaryBeauty
Ursula - Ultimate Deathsaurer
Scar ? Super Mike
Shan-Yu ? King Hopper
Jafar ? Arishem
Frollo ? Mio
Cruella ? Koi
Captain Hook - blacklusterseph004

Fierce Five Mafia
David Xanatos ? Legend
Mozenrath - St. Lucifer
NegaDuck ? Aznkuchikichick
Demona ? Bioness
Clayton - Ishamael

_Masons_
Timon ? Platinum
Pumba - Darth Nihilus

Lilo - sarun uchiha
Stitch ? Awesome 


WAD replaced LB, and James replaced St. Lucifer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2011)

rofl grahf even RNG makes you kill me SMH


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 1, 2011)

It is fate.


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> excuse me?
> i told my faction that LB was maleficent, banhammer was mickey, like eary on smh
> fucking bitch, tell me when exactly did i not stay loyal to my faction? tell me right now bro cuz i am so fucking pissed right now for you saying that how fucking dare you



Are you serious?

FMA game. You betrayed your faction. You revealed our godfather as mafia.
Uchiha God game. You betrayed your mason Ivy without a single moment of hesitation.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 1, 2011)

lol yeah that time when i died, 
i saw the "incoming action" and assumed "oh hey its me copying theresa/jack sparrow" 
and i was planning on using jack sparrow's one shot to kill LB during the day right then and there,

but then the action came and instead was of maleficent killing me, so i was soo mad about that 

i thought, "this cant be right!" 

D:

;~;


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 1, 2011)

Marco said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> FMA game. You betrayed your faction. You revealed our godfather as mafia.
> Uchiha God game. You betrayed your mason Ivy without a single moment of hesitation.



im talking about this game 
and why are you mad about it? what? do you like ivy too and feel pity or whatever? jesus


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 1, 2011)

Fact is you have a history of being terrible. Both of you can drop it though, this is not the thread for that.


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> im talking about this game
> and why are you mad about it? what? do you like ivy too and feel pity or whatever? jesus



When did I say anything about this game?

Read my post again. I don't have anything against you. I just don't think I can trust you as a teammate, I'm afraid.

Don't get butthurt over something that's your fault, please.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2011)

Marco said:


> When I told you guys LB was mafia, noone listened.
> 
> It was lulzy seeing WAD manipulate the town.



Lol.
You do realise that at that point lynching LB was not the smartest move to make, right ?
Why do you think I went with Sphyer instead ? 



Ishamael said:


> LB being Maleficent was so painfully obvious, I can't believe Maleficent survived for so long.



...... 

smh


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2011)

Also, lol Grahf. Why the hell did you use your one-shot on me ?
Friggin' hell... I would have thought that Shin would be the obvious choice for that..


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 1, 2011)

Marco said:


> When did I say anything about this game?
> 
> Read my post again. I don't have anything against you. I just don't think I can trust you as a teammate, I'm afraid.
> 
> Don't get butthurt over something that's your fault, please.



lol if im ever mafia with you then ill be sure to reveal you then 

i dont regret a thing


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> Lol.
> You do realise that at that point lynching LB was not the smartest move to make, right ?
> Why do you think I went with Sphyer instead ?



Dude, I called her out as mafia the phase before that.


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol if im ever mafia with you then ill be sure to reveal you then
> 
> i dont regret a thing



You said you did. Lying then? And here I thought you were sincere about the apologies and stuff. You whined about them enough. But now that I know you were merely lying, I will just request replacement in any game you're on my team in.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 1, 2011)

Azn, accusations against you are serious and I do hope you won't ever repeat stuff what you did in JTG's and WAD's games.



Please.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2011)

Marco said:


> Dude, I called her out as mafia the phase before that.



Even then, it wasn't the smartest move to make.


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2011)

Rofl, smh. Not the smartest move to lynch the godfather. Just smh.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2011)

Marco said:


> Rofl, smh. Not the smartest move to lynch the godfather. Just smh.



Well, Marco, explain to me then how it's a good thing to help mafia win ?
Cause lynching Maleficent at that point was helping mafia more than it was town.


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2011)

Weren't killable townies still alive the phase we lynched Sphyer?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2011)

Marco said:


> Weren't killable townies still alive the phase we lynched Sphyer?



I was referring to F5's wincondition. Which, at that point, was killing Maleficent and Mickey.
If we had lynched LB, F5 would have won 2, or 3, phases ago when Banhammer died.


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2011)

and you guys didnt know who Xanatos was, or if he was dead or not


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 1, 2011)

One of the things that made the town suffer so much was that some of the people with powrf roles were inactive. But what really amazed me was that some of those people were active in the thread, but never used their abilities.

Federer (Beast) was active, but never once sent in an action to protect anyone. Buto (Aladdin) never once stole any items. It was interesting, to say the least.

>.>, you were a very popular target for kills. 

I also have to hand it to you on your subtle role hints. Not one person managed to pick them up,


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2011)

Legend said:


> and you guys didnt know who Xanatos was, or if he was dead or not



Well... the last few phases it was quite clear that you were either Xanatos or Quasimodo. >.>


----------



## Sarun (Jul 1, 2011)

I performed very poor this game.


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2011)

and if i was quasimodo?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2011)

what an intense situation ?_?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> One of the things that made the town suffer so much was that some of the people with powrf roles were inactive. But what really amazed me was that some of those people were active in the thread, but never used their abilities.
> 
> Federer (Beast) was active, but never once sent in an action to protect anyone. Buto (Aladdin) never once stole any items. It was interesting, to say the least.
> 
> ...



What made the town suffer, at the end, was the winconditions of both mafia teams and Hades.
All 3 of them were too close to winning at that point. Which is why I voted no lynch the last 2 phases...
Hoping I could figure out who was who and decide on the best way to lynch them all.

As far as I know, I got silenced once and targeted for a kill twice (smh Grahf). 

Yeah... I'm guessing I was too subtle. >.>


----------



## Hero (Jul 1, 2011)

So it's finally over


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> Also, lol Grahf. Why the hell did you use your one-shot on me ?
> Friggin' hell... I would have thought that Shin would be the obvious choice for that..



Not really, you played the same you did when you were Kratos, then only thing that got me thinking was that retarded wish Hades made.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 1, 2011)

it was funny when i copied remchu/quasimodo and then the next day he had protected me or something


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 1, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Not really, you played the same you did when you were Kratos, then only thing that got me thinking *was that retarded wish Hades made.*



You thought that I would be the most likely one to have made such a wish ?





I don't see how I played the same as when I was Kratos... >.>


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> You thought that I would be the most likely one to have made such a wish ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the contrary because of that retarded wish I wasn't sure if it was you, so I use rng to choose between you and Wad and well I end up killing Wad anyway


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL. I used that wish to buy time and then came out calling it stupid so nobody would suspect me as Hades.

@ROFL. I was definitely not the obvious choice for Hades.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2011)

shin i even told you who hercules was in case i died

smh


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 1, 2011)

>.> said:


> What made the town suffer, at the end, was the winconditions of both mafia teams and Hades.
> All 3 of them were too close to winning at that point. Which is why I voted no lynch the last 2 phases...
> Hoping I could figure out who was who and decide on the best way to lynch them all.
> 
> ...



That made the town suffer at the end. Over the course of the entire game, what I said was what made the town suffer. Trust me, it helps a lot when you can sit back and see everything that's going on. The town could've really could've won this game had you huys pulled together from the start.

Shin actually suspeced Grahf as a possibility for Hercules, but he never acted on it though. 

And I ws actually glad you made such a subtle hint. It was far better than basically revealing yourself, unlike a certain reviver who could've brought Mickey or Darkwing back, smh.

BTW Rofl, you actually landed the last item, and you got the Keyblade. But I didn't bother to write it up because its ability wouldn't have made any difference in the result of the game. I do wish RNG would've landed the Black Cauldron though.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 1, 2011)

what did the keyblade do O:

lol its funny how last night before i went to bed i had a dream of james recieving the black cauldron, but then dying before having used it


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 1, 2011)

_The Keyblade_ - Allows the user to look into the heart of one other player, discovering his or her role.

_The Black Cauldron_ - It can resurrect one player, but at the cost of killing two others.

So you can see how the Keyblade would've made no difference at that particular point.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2011)

God, I was totally gonna kill LB. I actually wanted to reveal her but that was uncool.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 1, 2011)

town was too inactive to win lol. and in the closing stages i can't believe they didn't work enough to snuff me out and lynch me  

and yeah lb could have died but damn dragon  

good job though to ne faction


----------



## Legend (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome Job


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 2, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> On the contrary because of that retarded wish I wasn't sure if it was you, so I use rng to choose between you and Wad and well I end up killing Wad anyway







Shin - Zangetsu said:


> @ROFL. I was definitely not the obvious choice for Hades.



For me you were.. 



Narcissus said:


> And I was actually glad you made such a subtle hint. It was far better than basically revealing yourself, unlike a certain reviver who could've brought Mickey or Darkwing back, smh.
> 
> BTW Rofl, you actually landed the last item, and you got the Keyblade. But I didn't bother to write it up because its ability wouldn't have made any difference in the result of the game. I do wish RNG would've landed the Black Cauldron though.



Yeah... MG really screwed up with that one. 

I got an item ? Here I thought that the gods of RNG had forsaken me... oh wait. 



Narcissus said:


> _The Keyblade_ - Allows the user to look into the heart of one other player, discovering his or her role.
> 
> _The Black Cauldron_ - It can resurrect one player, but at the cost of killing two others.
> 
> So you can see how the Keyblade would've made no difference at that particular point.



The Black Cauldron would have been useful.... 



Jαmes said:


> town was too inactive to win lol. and in the closing stages i can't believe they didn't work enough to snuff me out and lynch me



You were the 2nd on the list of lynchees. 
Right after Hades...


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2011)

i knew who everyone was like four or five phases before end game. thanks to azn too for pointing them out early on before she died.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 2, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i knew who everyone was like four or five phases before end game. thanks to azn too for pointing them out early on before she died.



You know, James, I was wondering... why didn't you use your daykill to kill Maleficent ?
I mean, you could have done that 2 phases ago ffs. >.>


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2011)

>.> said:


> You know, James, I was wondering... why didn't you use your daykill to kill Maleficent ?
> I mean, you could have done that 2 phases ago ffs. >.>



i did but she was in dragon mode so she lived


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 2, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i did but she was in dragon mode so she lived




It doesn't mention that Maleficent becomes bp in Dragonform in the roledescription.. 

Also, why kill Fireworks ?
Him being Peter was the one thing that prevented NHA from winning and you.. just killed him. smh


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2011)

>.> said:


> It doesn't mention that Maleficent becomes bp in Dragonform in the roledescription..
> 
> Also, why kill Fireworks ?
> Him being Peter was the one thing that prevented NHA from winning and you.. just killed him. smh



i was also surprised why dragon form kept maleficent alive. 

and fireworks was killed by wad. he used his last dragon one-shot.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 2, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i was also surprised why dragon form kept maleficent alive.
> 
> and fireworks was killed by wad. he used his last dragon one-shot.



Smh at Narc then. smh

Oh right... for some reason I thought that that was done by you. >.>
WAD.. that scummy bastard.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2011)

i was really anticipating winning on that phase only to have my hopes crushed when the dragon form prevented him from dying


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 2, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i was really anticipating winning on that phase only to have my hopes crushed when the dragon form prevented him from dying



You should have just won that phase... would have been fair. 

I lol'd at you thinking I was Mickey btw..


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2011)

>.> said:


> You should have just won that phase... would have been fair.
> 
> I lol'd at you thinking I was Mickey btw..



i was so sad that i was mistaken  well you voted for gig when mickey found dr. facilier and the consequent exchanges between you and him seemed to indicate you knew who he was. so i thought you were mickey


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 2, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i was so sad that i was mistaken  well you voted for gig when mickey found dr. facilier and the consequent exchanges between you and him seemed to indicate you knew who he was. so i thought you were mickey



My vote for him was just me making a random vote lol.
The exchange that followed was not tho. A few hours after I made that vote, I got a PM from Narc telling me that I got silenced. I thought about why and the only thing I could think of was that vote for Gig. So, I figured that Gig was probably part of NHA.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2011)

>.> said:


> My vote for him was just me making a random vote lol.
> The exchange that followed was not tho. A few hours after I made that vote, I got a PM from Narc telling me that I got silenced. I thought about why and the only thing I could think of was that vote for Gig. So, I figured that Gig was probably part of NHA.



i even wasted a hit on you when i could have targeted koi or sphyer with that


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2011)

RNG never helps you waffle just like that time we were serpents, we got it on our last phase


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 2, 2011)

So about that MVP?

I think no one deserves it except LB.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2011)

Banhammer, Gig did good jobs as well. LB got banned and that kinda takes away from whatever.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 2, 2011)

WAD said:


> So about that MVP?
> 
> I think no one deserves it except LB.



she might have fooled everyone else but she didn't fool me! D:

why does everyone always overrate her and underrate me T___________T


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 2, 2011)

WAD said:


> So about that MVP?




*[VOTE MVP AZN]*

**


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 2, 2011)

i agree azn should be mvp.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> she might have fooled everyone else but she didn't fool me! D:
> 
> why does everyone always overrate her and underrate me T___________T



MVP is Azn's. She did figure out a shit load of roles.

Either Azn or Banhammer.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2011)

*[VOTE AZN MVP]*


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2011)

Why are voting anyway? It's not like there's a prize involved.


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2011)

for the glory


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 2, 2011)

for the guts


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2011)

Da                 fame.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 2, 2011)

the prestige


----------



## Legend (Jul 2, 2011)

and so she can put it in people faces and watch the lulz commence


----------



## Gig (Jul 3, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Eh, I wanted to take control of the lynches early so you were a target. Fucking Gig ruined me though. Him and Azn's blind bandwagoning.
> 
> My plan would have worked if we didn't have the biggest group of inactive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) known to man. Bunch of swollen, flaring vaginas.



I didn't blind bandwagon you I'm sure Narc can confirm that for me now


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

I was talking about Azn. I know you figured me out, I was trying to figure out a way to get out of it though. That's why I hinted a Micky at the very end.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 3, 2011)

what is blind waganoing? and u where rapunzel so it doesnt matter to us lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

I was Scar.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2011)

MG was rapunzel but we took him out


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 3, 2011)

i wasn't blinding bandwagon if i knew you where scar! you where mafia so you had to be lynched


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 3, 2011)

You did before you knew who I was, but it doesn't really matter. Idc too much anymore.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 6, 2011)

Late update.

The Dragon Mode was Maleficent's supreme form. I mentioned there was a character with a hidden ability in the game early on. There were actually a few, and Maleficent's is the only one that came into play.

The dragon form could only be killed by help from te Fairy Godmother, who way lynched Day 1. James didn't know it either, but would've been informed had he survived in that role long enough to see Maleficent transform. Likewise, I informed LB that she would survive attacks in her dragon mode when she first used it, well before James ever sent that attack.

Doctor Facilier also had a hidden BP ability, which would end once he got his talisman off the items list. It just so happened RNG landed it right before Mozenrath sent in a kill on him. Terrible timing for him.

I was happy with a lot of people this game. Anz figured out a lot, but LB managed to manipulate the town the entire time she was in it. In addition to that, she would've had Mickey dead on day phase 2 if Super Mike had not changed her mind. 

Gig was also an excellent player, for obvious reasons. I reallywish he had survived.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh mein square. I was masterfully manipulated by LB but that's my mafia weakness.
I come with great plans and great scumhunting, but I'm sooooo fucking gullible 
Narc confirms I was 90% that LB was mafia.

I think I didn't go after her because honestly I just did not want to make her mad if she was innocent, because if she was, boooooy would we have a shitstorm


----------

